# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Ukrainian/Russian Jintropin

## Xtralarg

This is genuine Ukrainian Jintropin. It is known to be some of the only available genuine and affordable HGH available at the moment, unless you have a script etc. 

Some guys have asked me via PM to post pics so they can compare their Jin. I've uploaded a couple of pics, anyone who wishes to compare more detailed pics feel free to do so either on this thread or via PM.

Reports on results and progress by anyone using this EXACT product would also be much appreciated. 

This is the first real good news story we have had about Jin and HGH in general for a long time, lets thrash it out and see if at last we have some decent gear available again.

----------


## marcus300

I've had great feedback from many guys who have used these, many say its the same as the old jins years ago which is great news. 

Bout time hey mate

----------


## swithuk

im running the same , ukraine . 

im 3 months in at 5i.u e.d and im getting results . ive only been running the g.h solely up till Monday when i started T4 as well . its early days with that combination but i feel fantastic ... !  :Smilie:

----------


## Xtralarg

> I've had great feedback from many guys who have used these, many say its the same as the old jins years ago which is great news. 
> 
> Bout time hey mate


It sure is about time! Remember the good old days.....

----------


## Xtralarg

> im running the same , ukraine . 
> 
> im 3 months in at 5i.u e.d and im getting results . ive only been running the g.h solely up till Monday when i started T4 as well . its early days with that combination but i feel fantastic ... !


That's excellent news. 

What results have you seen after 3 months?

----------


## swithuk

its been steady progress 

minor sides at the start . i did a gradual increase to 5i.u e.d over first 3 weeks 

over the last month .5 ive seen good lean muscle gains . 
over xmas / ny break i took 2 weeks off . no cardio / no gym at all . i ate n drank like a monster and didnt have any significant gain in weight and kept my muscle tone ....for me thats a big sign 
ive recently introduced t4 (this monday ) and although its early day for that combination ive already got increased energy and i feel fantastic - with this combination id say def like jins of old ..... !

----------


## Xtralarg

> its been steady progress 
> 
> minor sides at the start . i did a gradual increase to 5i.u e.d over first 3 weeks 
> 
> over the last month .5 ive seen good lean muscle gains . 
> over xmas / ny break i took 2 weeks off . no cardio / no gym at all . i ate n drank like a monster and didnt have any significant gain in weight and kept my muscle tone ....for me thats a big sign 
> ive recently introduced t4 (this monday ) and although its early day for that combination ive already got increased energy and i feel fantastic - with this combination id say def like jins of old ..... !


That's good news, keep us posted as things progress.

----------


## marcus300

> It sure is about time! Remember the good old days.....



Good old days of the bum bag lmfao and the leather lol  :Smilie:

----------


## Xtralarg

> Good old days of the bum bag lmfao and the leather lol


Not forgetting the aviators and massive gold chain lol! You were blown  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

> Not forgetting the aviators and massive gold chain lol! You were blown


Lightweight baby, dropset hacksquat lol

----------


## swithuk

> That's good news, keep us posted as things progress.


definitely will mate . but things are looking good 

you know when you know ....  :Smilie:

----------


## Xtralarg

> Lightweight baby, dropset hacksquat lol


I can feel the pain now!

----------


## ironbeck

> its been steady progress 
> 
> minor sides at the start . i did a gradual increase to 5i.u e.d over first 3 weeks 
> 
> over the last month .5 ive seen good lean muscle gains . 
> over xmas / ny break i took 2 weeks off . no cardio / no gym at all . i ate n drank like a monster and didnt have any significant gain in weight and kept my muscle tone ....for me thats a big sign 
> ive recently introduced t4 (this monday ) and although its early day for that combination ive already got increased energy and i feel fantastic - with this combination id say def like jins of old ..... !


That's interesting, because I can do the same and see little to no change without anything except a trt dose of test....... All the hard work and hrs of sweat, would not and could not be derailed in two weeks even if I ate 5000cals a day of crap.of course I would feel like crap, but's that's a different story.
I'm very interested in this thread, my main goal in life is to "feel" good. As pertaining to a healthy lifestyle, I was under the impression that good HGH would make u feel just good, a sense of well being?

----------


## swithuk

> That's interesting, because I can do the same and see little to no change without anything except a trt dose of test....... All the hard work and hrs of sweat, would not and could not be derailed in two weeks even if I ate 5000cals a day of crap.of course I would feel like crap, but's that's a different story.
> I'm very interested in this thread, my main goal in life is to "feel" good. As pertaining to a healthy lifestyle, I was under the impression that good HGH would make u feel just good, a sense of well being?


well i felt great over those two weeks but for different reasons .......  :Smilie: 
so far ive not done any test . but i will add it at later date . i just wanted to be sure of the g.h first as use this as my foundation . 
ive sen some good results so far but its been gradual 

as far as 'feeling good' goes ....up until monday ive been running g.h solely and ive been feeling good / positive however i have been feeling lethargic at times especially about 1 hr after pinning . its come in waves. but ive certainly been feeling more positive than if id been solo 
since monday however ive been running t4 and 6 days in i feel really really good . very very positive with an increase of energy 

but certainly an increase of well being with no edge .... *with the addition* of t4 id say its exactly like the jins of old

----------


## marcus300

Sounds good swift

----------


## swithuk

> Sounds good swift


feels good too  :Wink:

----------


## Xtralarg

^^^^good news!

----------


## lovbyts

Ohh the memories. I remember those from 5 years ago just before or when all the clones started coming out.

----------


## Sheven

Two years ago when a generic UGL was busted it all started from GenSci because most UGL generic were buying the raw material from GenSci.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Few GenSci employees were busted then because they were supplying the underground market with raw material. Oh wait, all generic hgh is peptides  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Xtralarg

> Two years ago when a generic UGL was busted it all started from GenSci because most UGL generic were buying the raw material from GenSci.  Few GenSci employees were busted then because they were supplying the underground market with raw material. Oh wait, all generic hgh is peptides


This thread isn't meant for all that BS, post that on the concerns thread please. I'm not interested in gensci supplying ugl's with raw material blah blah blah because it will take us off topic on this thread.

I'm looking for personal experiences from guys/girls using this exact product, packaged in the Russian and ukrainian boxes like I have posted. Thank you.

----------


## marcus300

> This thread isn't meant for all that BS, post that on the concerns thread please. I'm not interested in gensci supplying ugl's with raw material blah blah blah because it will take us off topic on this thread.
> 
> I'm looking for personal experiences from guys/girls using this exact product, packaged in the Russian and ukrainian boxes like I have posted. Thank you.


Well said,

I think everyone's about this guy and his bs remarks and why he's here lol. He's only pissed lol 

Please keep the thread on topic

----------


## marcus300

Product box and contents look like the good old jins form years ago, we will see!  :Smilie:

----------


## swithuk

love to know what you think of them ..... keep us posted !

----------


## sitries

iv decided to leave the ansamone alone and get these. e mailed them today but cant go direct without license to looks as tho il have to go via Russian market which will drive the price up significantly.

----------


## dtob

im also onboard

----------


## Granovich

Do you guys think its potency is equivant to pharma grade like humatrope pens ?
I mean would u get same effect from running 5 iu ? 
Or you need like 10 iu of this jin to get 5 iu effect pharma grade ?

----------


## marcus300

> Do you guys think its potency is equivant to pharma grade like humatrope pens ?
> I mean would u get same effect from running 5 iu ? 
> Or you need like 10 iu of this jin to get 5 iu effect pharma grade ?


At this stage the Russian/Ukraine jins are pharm grade quality, all ive had is great feedback and ive just started them myself..

----------


## ChuckEisenmench

Marcus300

I have been using this HGH for months and feel it is OK.

Chuck

----------


## marcus300

> Marcus300
> 
> I have been using this HGH for months and feel it is OK.
> 
> Chuck


Thanks for the feedback  :Wink:

----------


## Xtralarg

Any updates guys?

----------


## marcus300

> Any updates guys?


Doing great XL, nothing dramatic but the ususal sides creeping up.

----------


## Xtralarg

> Doing great XL, nothing dramatic but the ususal sides creeping up.


Same here, how many iu's are you running?

----------


## marcus300

> Same here, how many iu's are you running?


I'm on 4 ius at the moment but do plan on upping them to around 8ius slowly over the next following months

----------


## Xtralarg

> I'm on 4 ius at the moment but do plan on upping them to around 8ius slowly over the next following months


Thanks big fella, keep us all posted!

----------


## swithuk

i agree .... im making *gradual* lean muscle gains and keeping them . i dont really feel any sides any more . although i feel abit wired about an hour after i pin . i supposed id describe my gains as if i was running a low does of test....but im not im only on the g.h 

people are starting to say im looking abit healthier 
ive been running t4 as well for about 4 weeks now and id say im starting to burn fat (feeling less lethargic )
still feeling generally positive (well being )
ive just got my latest box so im going to bump up to 7i.u e.d now and see how i go .

----------


## testluva

I just placed my order and wire transferred to them. I'm buying the 10iux20 kit. How long does it take to ship to the USA?

----------


## swithuk

for the u.s id say it will take 2 weeks if its special delivery

----------


## largerthannormal

Any updates guys? Marcus hows yours going?

XL have you started yet?

----------


## sgt2jay

sounds like there is hope eafter all. 
dont get my hopes up yet!

Marcus - Long time How Ya Been?

----------


## Xtralarg

> Any updates guys? Marcus hows yours going?
> 
> XL have you started yet?


Yes I have and I am pleased with the results to date.

Although we all know it takes time to reel the full benifits of hgh I am acutely aware of how my body reacts in the short term and everything is pointing towards a big thumbs up  :Smilie:

----------


## dtob

wife said mine came in \o/
will post pics as soon as i get back to town in 2 days
thanks guys

----------


## Granovich

> wife said mine came in \o/
> will post pics as soon as i get back to town in 2 days
> thanks guys


please do post it

----------


## marcus300

> Any updates guys? Marcus hows yours going?
> 
> XL have you started yet?


Doing fine, I am very in tune with my body and I know how I react with real hgh and I don't see any issues at the moment with the jins, infact feel just like the old jins yrs ago.





> sounds like there is hope eafter all. 
> dont get my hopes up yet!
> 
> Marcus - Long time How Ya Been?


Hello, how are you?

I'm doing great thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## sgt2jay

^^ glad to hear it. still on my peps expieriment and keeping an open mind. so far i like what i am seeing. I am going to give it a full year before i i decide if it was worth it or not but i am optimistic.
Hope that gh stays relaible. keep me posted on how things go

take care
sgt

----------


## marcus300

> ^^ glad to hear it. still on my peps expieriment and keeping an open mind. so far i like what i am seeing. I am going to give it a full year before i i decide if it was worth it or not but i am optimistic.
> Hope that gh stays relaible. keep me posted on how things go
> 
> take care
> sgt


Hope it works out for you  :Smilie: 

yeh the gh seems great  :Wink:

----------


## sgt2jay

Thanks and same for you. From this post I may just have to jump back on the GH boat.

----------


## dtob

> wife said mine came in \o/
> will post pics as soon as i get back to town in 2 days
> thanks guys






here they are

----------


## swithuk

> here they are
> only problem is only got 40iu and i orded 480iu
> waiting to hear back from them about this


.,.,

----------


## dtob

edit

----------


## dtob

edit

----------


## gixxerboy1

Guys edit your post. We dont discuss source s

----------


## Granovich

> here they are


looks good brother
how many kits you got ? i would assume to 200 IU kit

----------


## hellokitty08

Damn those Russians! They got their hustle on huh? Lol

This is good to know.. Great post, thanks!

----------


## hellokitty08

> I just placed my order and wire transferred to them. I'm buying the 10iux20 kit. How long does it take to ship to the USA?


and im still looking. ughh!

----------


## gixxerboy1

Kitty edit ur post there is no fishing here

----------


## sizzlechest

> Attachment 132183Attachment 132184
> 
> This is genuine Ukrainian Jintropin. It is known to be some of the only available genuine and affordable HGH available at the moment, unless you have a script etc. 
> 
> Some guys have asked me via PM to post pics so they can compare their Jin. I've uploaded a couple of pics, anyone who wishes to compare more detailed pics feel free to do so either on this thread or via PM.
> 
> Reports on results and progress by anyone using this EXACT product would also be much appreciated. 
> 
> This is the first real good news story we have had about Jin and HGH in general for a long time, lets thrash it out and see if at last we have some decent gear available again.


They are made in china but packaged for dist. in Russia. ive used the Mexican version of the same. As far as prices go Im not sure. Im seeing many asking way to much. Seems like Rips are the cheapest way to go these days. of course unless you have a way to get the Jins super low.

----------


## marcus300

> They are made in china but packaged for dist. in Russia. ive used the Mexican version of the same. As far as prices go Im not sure. Im seeing many asking way to much. Seems like Rips are the cheapest way to go these days. of course unless you have a way to get the Jins super low.


rips are garbage, rips aren't real gh and I would touch the mexican jins either IMHO

----------


## Xtralarg

> They are made in china but packaged for dist. in Russia. ive used the Mexican version of the same. As far as prices go Im not sure. Im seeing many asking way to much. Seems like Rips are the cheapest way to go these days. of course unless you have a way to get the Jins super low.


I know what they are and where they are made thanks. I can't take you seriously if you talk about rips in a positive way lol

----------


## testluva

Got my Ukraine HGH package in the mail today. Original tops, scratch off security code and product literature in Russian or Ukrainian.

----------


## dtob

cant get my wedding ring off so thats a good sign

----------


## Xtralarg

> Got my Ukraine HGH package in the mail today. Original tops, scratch off security code and product literature in Russian or Ukrainian.


Did the water come with the kit?

----------


## fm2002

Hey guys I've been using the Chinese HGH for 4 years. Baseline IGF-1 was 119 and @ 3iu's per day am averaging the high 400's. What could I expect on this Ukrainian/Russian Jintropin?

----------


## dtob

> Did the water come with the kit?


mine came with water in amps

----------


## testluva

> Did the water come with the kit?


Yes look at the photo. See the 10 x 1 mil ampoules on the side

----------


## testluva

> Hey guys I've been using the Chinese HGH for 4 years. Baseline IGF-1 was 119 and @ 3iu's per day am averaging the high 400's. What could I expect on this Ukrainian/Russian Jintropin?


If your happy with your IGF results stick to your game. You will need to run it for several weeks before retesting.

----------


## Xtralarg

> Yes look at the photo. See the 10 x 1 mil ampoules on the side


You need to pm me ASAP

----------


## Xtralarg

Ok guys, apparently some of the genuine kits DO come with water, if I get any more info I will post it in this thread. 

Obviously due to the popularity of this product at the moment it is likely that it will be faked, anyone with any info or concerns should post it on here so we can help prevent anyone getting burned.

----------


## Mark999

There are different packages. If you got the one with 20vials a 10iu, then are no water amps are inside.

5 vials with lyophilized powder (5 ampoules with water for injection, 5 syringes)
10 vials with lyophilized powder (10 ampoules with water for injection)
20 vials with lyophilized powder (without ampoules)
50 vials with lyophilized powder (50 ampoules with water for injection)

I'm testing now Jins and they feel great, but actually no different to originial rips. I think the biological activity of jins are a little bit higher. Because of this reason you get 13.5iu (4.5mg) of rips in a 10iu labeled vial.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Ok guys, apparently some of the genuine kits DO come with water, if I get any more info I will post it in this thread.
> 
> Obviously due to the popularity of this product at the moment it is likely that it will be faked, anyone with any info or concerns should post it on here so we can help prevent anyone getting burned.


Years ago, the 100 iu kits came with water. The 200iu kits didnt

----------


## swithuk

im getting the 200i.u boxes and theres no water 

ive been running these for 4/5 months now . just bumped up to 7.i.u e.d

----------


## Xtralarg

> Years ago, the 100 iu kits came with water. The 200iu kits didnt


In the good old days lol

----------


## Xtralarg

> im getting the 200i.u boxes and theres no water 
> 
> ive been running these for 4/5 months now . just bumped up to 7.i.u e.d


How are you finding 7iu's? Any sides and/or results?

----------


## swithuk

> How are you finding 7iu's? Any sides and/or results?


tbh not noticed much diference from 5i.u that ive run from the start . ive only been at 7i.u for 2 weeks . but ive had to switch from pinning in the morning to pinning in the evening as i was feeling lethargic. im still getting lucid dreams 
no bad sides like cts at any point . the pressure/tingling in my hands has completely gone . 
ive noticed strength gains and reasonable muscle gains . im only running g.h and t4 . i think ive lossed about 5% b.f but its hard to tell as my diet is really dirty at the weekend

----------


## Xtralarg

> tbh not noticed much diference from 5i.u that ive run from the start . ive only been at 7i.u for 2 weeks . but ive had to switch from pinning in the morning to pinning in the evening as i was feeling lethargic. im still getting lucid dreams 
> no bad sides like cts at any point . the pressure/tingling in my hands has completely gone . 
> ive noticed strength gains and reasonable muscle gains . im only running g.h and t4 . i think ive lossed about 5% b.f but its hard to tell as my diet is really dirty at the weekend


Sounds like you're heading in the right direction. Personally I wouldn't run more than 4iu's off cycle though.

----------


## swithuk

> Sounds like you're heading in the right direction. Personally I wouldn't run more than 4iu's off cycle though.


ok thanks . how long should i do a cycle ?

----------


## Xtralarg

> ok thanks . how long should i do a cycle ?


Not sure what you're asking? I meant that I wouldn't run more than 4iu's if I wasn't running aas with it. I would do 8iu's with aas and 4 off for maintainence. If I won the lottery I'd do 12ed forever  :Smilie:

----------


## MuscleInk

> Not sure what you're asking? I meant that I wouldn't run more than 4iu's if I wasn't running aas with it. I would do 8iu's with aas and 4 off for maintainence. If I won the lottery I'd do 12ed forever


Agreed. I run 15iu during cycles and it adds up very fast! 

Off cycle I've never used more than 4iu per day.

----------


## swithuk

> Not sure what you're asking? I meant that I wouldn't run more than 4iu's if I wasn't running aas with it. I would do 8iu's with aas and 4 off for maintainence. If I won the lottery I'd do 12ed forever


ok understood . thanks . yeah me too lol

----------


## swithuk

> Not sure what you're asking? I meant that I wouldn't run more than 4iu's if I wasn't running aas with it. I would do 8iu's with aas and 4 off for maintainence. If I won the lottery I'd do 12ed forever


tbh im not running anything else just the jins and t4 , thats it .

----------


## The Titan99

Subbed

----------


## marcus300

> tbh im not running anything else just the jins and t4 , thats it .


To get the full benefits of hgh they are better ran with aas, the synergy between the 2 is remarkable

----------


## swithuk

thanks . yes im going to get back into aas again . but firstly i wanted to be sure i had good g.h , a good source and have a run on them before i added aas . as my intention is to run g.h indefinitely

----------


## marcus300

> thanks . yes im going to get back into aas again . but firstly i wanted to be sure i had good g.h , a good source and have a run on them before i added aas . as my intention is to run g.h indefinitely


The Ukraine jins are 100% at this moment in time, they good to go.

----------


## swithuk

yeah i agree . ive been running them for about 4 months now. i will start running aas in the next few weeks  :Smilie:

----------


## testluva

Yup I agree the Ukraine Jin's are 100% GTG.

----------


## marcus300

> Yup I agree the Ukraine Jin's are 100% GTG. At only 4ius 5/2, I can barely handle my numb hands and arms.* My HRT cycle is test Cyp, Deca and NPP*. 
> I hope the sides go down or I might have to drop down to 3ius very soon. Not sure how long these Ukraine HGH will be available before the whole world finds out.


Thats not HRT cycle lol, your endo put you on that?

----------


## swithuk

> Yup I agree the Ukraine Jin's are 100% GTG. At only 4ius 5/2, *I can barely handle my numb hands and arms*. My HRT cycle is test Cyp, Deca and NPP. 
> I hope the sides go down or I might have to drop down to 3ius very soon. Not sure how long these Ukraine HGH will be available before the whole world finds out.


ive been on 5i.u e.d and im on 7i.u and i didnt get that ^^

----------


## fm2002

Come on guys. Give me a peek into the cookie jar.  :Bowdown:

----------


## testluva

> Thats not HRT cycle lol, your endo put you on that?


Test Cyp

----------


## swithuk

just an additional comment on these jins ....
im getting some really good lean muscle gains . my diet isnt the best however if it was then i can see/feel i would be burning fat alot faster . 
im pleased with the results especially when i take into account that ive been running these for 4/5 months and only been back in the gym 3 months after a long absence 
im really starting to notice an increase in strength and energy and new muscle formation 

its perception . going into this if i expected quick results within weeks i would be very disappointed and at first i was but i stuck with it. however if , as i do now , realize/learnt g.h is really a long term game and that i should run it for several months before i really start to scrutinize its effect . then iam very happy with its impact 

i think iam a good barometer for these jins as im not running anything else apart from t4

----------


## Triposinator

Let's quit talking about how we "feel" and post up some blood work. 

Aside from Asia I would trust the former Soviet republics just slightly before the african Nations.

Stop and ask yourself....why does this stuff always come from ****ed up impoverished countries?

----------


## fm2002

> Let's quit talking about how we "feel" and post up some blood work. 
> 
> Aside from Asia I would trust the former Soviet republics just slightly before the african Nations.
> 
> Stop and ask yourself....why does this stuff always come from ****ed up impoverished countries?


Let me spell it;

FDA
DEA

----------


## Warrior1700

I'm reading some info and it seems GenSci got busted some time ago and not selling Jin to US anymore? And also read that the label on real GenSci Jin has hair fiber embedded in it? Any of this legit. ?

----------


## lovbyts

> I'm reading some info and it seems GenSci got busted some time ago and not selling Jin to US anymore? And also read that the labek on real GenSci Jin has haur fiber embedded in it? Any of this legit. ?


OLD old old information. I read that about 5 years ago including the fiber embedded trick. It's copied easily now days.

----------


## testluva

> I'm reading some info and it seems GenSci got busted some time ago and not selling Jin to US anymore? And also read that the labek on real GenSci Jin has haur fiber embedded in it? Any of this legit. ?


Yes I can verify the hair fiber on the box seal. Also has a scratch off security code you can enter on the GenSci website. It will show you the actual copy of the seal and the number sequence around the security code. Also the box comes in a high quality water resistant type box. It's a lot of features to copy for a fake.

----------


## Warrior1700

Edit...

----------


## Warrior1700

Edit

----------


## Xtralarg

This isn't a source board so let's cool off a little on the source info please, otherwise I'll ask admin to delete the thread.

----------


## testluva

Ok just took it out of original post. Won't do that again.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Edit


can you please edit the quote

----------


## Warrior1700

> can you please edit the quote


Done...

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Done...


you unbolded it but the words are still there,  :Wink:  post 96, thanks

----------


## Warrior1700

Man I apologize, Uhh Buhhh....  :0hammer:  Done again, thank you for the heads up. 




> you unbolded it but the words are still there,  post 96, thanks

----------


## sitries

Got my package through the other day. 20 amps of 10iu in huge very proffessional looking box (same box as shown in all the pics on here). No water came with the vials, the authentication number on seal checks out on Gen sci site, fiberous seal blah blah blah. Its all good!!! Going to start off using 2iu on non gym days and 4iu on gym days and see how i get on. then il be doing a bulk buy to stock up on these puppies before they run dry!!

----------


## Warrior1700

> Got my package through the other day. 20 amps of 10iu in huge very proffessional looking box (same box as shown in all the pics on here). No water came with the vials, the authentication number on seal checks out on Gen sci site, fiberous seal blah blah blah. Its all good!!! Going to start off using 2iu on non gym days and 4iu on gym days and see how i get on. then il be doing a bulk buy to stock up on these puppies before they run dry!!


Ordered a couple days ago, awaiting package and then try it and same as you , gonna order a bigger supply. How long did it take to get yours.? What country you in?

----------


## sitries

im in the Uk mate and it took 3weeks which was a bit annoying. but im just happy it came and that its the real deal. getting cramped hands off ti after only 4days at low dose.

----------


## swithuk

> im in the Uk mate and it took 3weeks which was a bit annoying. but im just happy it came and that its the real deal. getting cramped hands off ti after only 4days at low dose.


,./.

----------


## Buster Brown

I ordered two a20 kits and they came in two seperate packages a week apart. Both came through regular post from Ukraine.

----------


## swithuk

.,/,

----------


## testluva

US takes around three weeks.

----------


## noserider

Seriously?? C'mon guys!!
Edit this stuff out and keep it to pm's. 

Don't make it easy for them. Stuff like that helps them in knowing what and where to look. It's one thing to post pics of your stash but it's a whole other thing to talk about country of origin and shipping method.

----------


## Xtralarg

> Seriously?? C'mon guys!!
> Edit this stuff out and keep it to pm's. 
> 
> Don't make it easy for them. Stuff like that helps them in knowing what and where to look. It's one thing to post pics of your stash but it's a whole other thing to talk about country of origin and shipping method.


I think it's pretty obvious by the title of the thread where the stuff comes from. If there are any issues with regards to posts needing moderating then staff will take care if them, thank you.

----------


## noserider

I don't care what's appropriate on THIS BOARD. It's common sense! 
Customs focuses their manpower on flagged countries that have a higher rate of contraband. 
By putting this info on blast, at some point they would be forced to shift manpower to more closely scrutinize pacs coming from said country. Small leaks on a giant dam can be ignored but when the flow gets too large, they HAVE TO address it. 
I worked along side US Customs for 10 years. I worked out daily with one agent until he was transferred back to JFK. 
Of the ten years, 14 months were spent working Inbound International mail and freight at a gateway/port of entry location.

----------


## noserider

When pacs get "lost", the end result is pharmacy's will not ship anymore and don't want the headache of dealing with irate customers who think they've been scammed. I don't know about you guys but I do not want to lose another option. Three options are now two.
Here's an email I received from a former reliable source. That's one less option WE ALL have.
__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ________________________________________

Good day, M.....!

We currently do have Jintropin 10ME in our pharmacy network. It costs xxxx Ukrainian hryvnas (Jintropin 10ME № 10).

In the network of our pharmacies Action operates on preparation of Jintropin: at a purchase 50 small bottles of this preparation are additionally given 5 small bottles at price 0,01 cop. each.

Unfortunately, delivery to USA is no longer possible.

Our pharmacies are situated in Kiev, Ukraine. You can come to our country and we'll help you for sure. When you arrive, please give us a call (044) xxx-xx-xx and we'll give you the exact address of the closest pharmacy to you. You can also make a reservation of the medication you need by visiting our internet page xxxxxxxxxxx make sure you enter the date of your arrival.

We are glad to help you! We wish you a good health! Have a good day!




__________ Information from ESET NOD32 Antivirus, version of virus signature database 8076 (20130304) __________

The message was checked by ESET NOD32 Antivirus.

http://www.esetnod32.ru/.ml

----------


## Xtralarg

> I don't care what's appropriate on THIS BOARD. It's common sense! 
> Customs focuses their manpower on flagged countries that have a higher rate of contraband. 
> By putting this info on blast, at some point they would be forced to shift manpower to more closely scrutinize pacs coming from said country. Small leaks on a giant dam can be ignored but when the flow gets too large, they HAVE TO address it. 
> I worked along side US Customs for 10 years. I worked out daily with one agent until he was transferred back to JFK. 
> Of the ten years, 14 months were spent working Inbound International mail and freight at a gateway/port of entry location.


If you don't care what's appropriate then please don't post on here. Thanks for your advice.

----------


## noserider

> If you don't care what's appropriate then please don't post on here. Thanks for your advice.


Common sense goes a long way. Clearly some of what was posted was inappropriate but appropriate posts and board rule violations are not mutually exclusive. 
I'm not one to see something wrong and ignore it. If my posts bother you please ignore them.

----------


## Xtralarg

> Common sense goes a long way. Clearly some of what was posted was inappropriate but appropriate posts and board rule violations are not mutually exclusive. 
> I'm not one to see something wrong and ignore it. If my posts bother you please ignore them.


Hmmm ok, thanks again.

----------


## marcus300

> I don't care what's appropriate on THIS BOARD. It's common sense! 
> Customs focuses their manpower on flagged countries that have a higher rate of contraband. 
> By putting this info on blast, at some point they would be forced to shift manpower to more closely scrutinize pacs coming from said country. Small leaks on a giant dam can be ignored but when the flow gets too large, they HAVE TO address it. 
> I worked along side US Customs for 10 years. I worked out daily with one agent until he was transferred back to JFK. 
> Of the ten years, 14 months were spent working Inbound International mail and freight at a gateway/port of entry location.


Don't mention where Russian/Ukraine jins come from lmfao are you serious lol, you have loads of common sense......shame you live in a country where its illegal NOSE rider lol

I think I'll skip your posts from now on lol

----------


## noserider

> Don't mention where Russian/Ukraine jins come from lmfao are you serious lol, you have loads of common sense......shame you live in a country where its illegal NOSE rider lol
> 
> I think I'll skip your posts from now on lol


Tell me how descriptions of shipments of a controlled substance benefits anyone?

It doesn't pertain to your country yet you felt the need to chime in? Besides, weren't you already skipping my posts after you accused me of having an agenda and using multiple user names to push products, lol. 
Since you have nothing positive to offer kindly scurry back to what ever cabinet you crawled out of.

----------


## Warrior1700

So on a happy note....XL, how is your GH going for you? Dose amount , sides? Testluca, Buster...any updates? Thanks. Lookin forward to starting soon. So the sides go away after a period of use? CTS and water retention?

----------


## testluva

> So on a happy note....XL, how is your GH going for you? Dose amount , sides? Testluca, Buster...any updates? Thanks. Lookin forward to starting soon. So the sides go away after a period of use? CTS and water retention?


GH is going great at 4ius a day. Sides are still nuts after 8 months. Numb and tingly arms and a little arthritis in the fingers. I love the results. It's more a finish for me.

----------


## swithuk

> GH is going great at 4ius a day. Sides are still nuts after 8 months. Numb and tingly arms and a little arthritis in the fingers. I love the results. It's more a finish for me. Grey hair is gone, skin is thicker "cuts heal faster" also hair on head is getting thicker especially after loosing some from my last two Anavar cycle. Facial beard also grows thicker. Finger and toe nails need to be cut more often. Skin is looking better. Almost text book for me. I'm 52 and no grey hair. Also torso area is getting leaner and I don't do cardio anymore.


im 4 months at 5i.u and 1 month at 7 i.u and i dont get or dont notice hardly any of these you mention . what sides i did get wore off after a couple of months ....

----------


## ramacher

Ill have to try them out!

----------


## swithuk

> im 4 months at 5i.u and 1 month at 7 i.u and i dont get or dont notice hardly any of these you mention . what sides i did get wore off after a couple of months ....


just to clarify . im happy with them / the results  :Smilie:

----------


## Buster Brown

> So on a happy note....XL, how is your GH going for you? Dose amount , sides? Testluca, Buster...any updates? Thanks. Lookin forward to starting soon. So the sides go away after a period of use? CTS and water retention?


I can't say too much yet, I have been taking Hgh @ 4 iu's 5 on 2 off for three weeks and I started on day 1 of my Pct. I can say I have some hand numbness and some achy joints (could be just from coming off cycle) I have been keeping my calories at 500 over surplus still so I think I will wait to comment more once Pct is over and I see something a bit more notable.

----------


## Xtralarg

> So on a happy note....XL, how is your GH going for you? Dose amount , sides? Testluca, Buster...any updates? Thanks. Lookin forward to starting soon. So the sides go away after a period of use? CTS and water retention?


Ive been running 4iu for 2 1/2 months now and Im happy with the results so far. On cycle I made some very good gains whilst loosing bf. Off cycle I've maintained a high percentage of my gains so far whilst maintaining similar bf % despite increasing calories and reducing CV to maintain muscle. The sides weren't a big issue and still aren't, cold hands and slight numbness at times but nothing too serious, very little water retention that I am aware of.

----------


## beerdogg

I started with 2iu for the first week then 3iu the second week and just finished 4iu this week. I don't think I have any sides. Maybe some tingling hands but that might be my imagination.

----------


## beerdogg

Do you think a month on hgh is enough time before starting a cycle or should I wait until at least 2 months?

----------


## marcus300

In use 8ius on cycle 4 ius off cycle, only been on them a few months but things are great. BF tightening up but this more or less to my diet at present, training going really good and a great feeling of well being. I feel a transformation coming on but it takes time and will be more visible in 6 months time  :Smilie:

----------


## Far from massive

Marcus,


Been away from this thread for a while, glad to hear the Jins have filled the void for you. Now if only they keep the bar high for a year or two maybe I can get enough coin together to join the club ;-)

----------


## Warrior1700

> GH is going great at 4ius a day. Sides are still nuts after 8 months. Numb and tingly arms and a little arthritis in the fingers. I love the results. It's more a finish for me. Grey hair is gone, skin is thicker "cuts heal faster" also hair on head is getting thicker especially after loosing some from my last two Anavar cycle. Facial beard also grows thicker. Finger and toe nails need to be cut more often. Skin is looking better. Almost text book for me. I'm 52 and no grey hair. Also torso area is getting leaner and I don't do cardio anymore.


Wow, great sounds like you are doing very well, good to hear, and the Jins are the real deal. So your sides, tingly arms and arthritis (CTS) has not subsided after 8 months?

----------


## Warrior1700

> I can't say too much yet, I have been taking Hgh @ 4 iu's 5 on 2 off for three weeks and I started on day 1 of my Pct. I can say I have some hand numbness and some achy joints (could be just from coming off cycle) I have been keeping my calories at 500 over surplus still so I think I will wait to comment more once Pct is over and I see something a bit more notable.


Thanks man, please keep us updated, I am started in a couple weeks and would like to get as much insight as possible. You gonna stay on the 5/2 ?

----------


## Warrior1700

> im 4 months at 5i.u and 1 month at 7 i.u and i dont get or dont notice hardly any of these you mention . what sides i did get wore off after a couple of months ....


From what I have read, And just like most things, sides and results vary among everybody, one cannot say what works for them works for you or the next guy/gal... and different times and protocol also work differently for diff peeps. Just gotta do what you feel best works for you , and I suppose if you are getting actual results, sides are just another indicator that it's real GH.

----------


## Warrior1700

> Ive been running 4iu for 2 1/2 months now and Im happy with the results so far. On cycle I made some very good gains whilst loosing bf. Off cycle I've maintained a high percentage of my gains so far whilst maintaining similar bf % despite increasing calories and reducing CV to maintain muscle. The sides weren't a big issue and still aren't, cold hands and slight numbness at times but nothing too serious, very little water retention that I am aware of.


Great thanks mate, for the update, good info, are you running it ED or 5/2, or...? Thanks again. Do the sides, generally speaking as we are all diff, stay with you while on GH or so they taper off after awhile?

----------


## swithuk

now that some vets here are sure these are legit jins . im interested to know how they compare to the big pharma products like Humatrope , genotropin ,Nutropin , norditropin and all the rest .....
i know alot of vets say if its real g.h then its real g.h no matter what the brand ....ok...... ive never tried these other big pharma g.h products . are these jins the same strength / potency / quality as these other blue chip g.h products ?

----------


## Buster Brown

> Thanks man, please keep us updated, I am started in a couple weeks and would like to get as much insight as possible. You gonna stay on the 5/2 ?


I will stay with that protocol until I cycle which will only be a six-weeker and I will up it to 8 iu's for the six weeks. All said, I will have enough for 32 weeks with one cycle in the mix. I will stay with the t4 @ 100 mcgs throughout.

----------


## human project

> I will stay with that protocol until I cycle which will only be a six-weeker and I will up it to 8 iu's for the six weeks. All said, I will have enough for 32 weeks with one cycle in the mix. I will stay with the t4 @ 100 mcgs throughout.


Why so much t4??? Everyone has been recommend me taking 25mcg a day

----------


## noserider

There is no way to know how much thyroid meds you need without doing a blood test. 25 mcg is a good start but how do you know if that's too much or too little?

----------


## marcus300

> Why so much t4??? Everyone has been recommend me taking 25mcg a day


Using over 4ius of gh usually need a supplementation of T4 anything from 50-100mcg will be fine - check this thread out makes very interesting reading http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...D#.UVB_-p5FCM8

----------


## S&S_ShovelHead

> Why so much t4??? Everyone has been recommend me taking 25mcg a day


You may be thinking of t3

----------


## Xtralarg

> Great thanks mate, for the update, good info, are you running it ED or 5/2, or...? Thanks again. Do the sides, generally speaking as we are all diff, stay with you while on GH or so they taper off after awhile?


The numbness and cold hands stay with me.

----------


## testluva

> The numbness and cold hands stay with me.


Same here numb hands and fingers stay with me for over three months now at 4ius 5/2

----------


## Warrior1700

But it's not enuf numbing to stop the GH? Why induce sides that normally we would want to avoid? Just curious, I will see how I feel after I start GH and start seeing results...

----------


## testluva

> But it's not enuf numbing to stop the GH? Why induce sides that normally we would want to avoid? Just curious, I will see how I feel after I start GH and start seeing results...


The sides are tough to deal with but are manageable. The GH results are why we do it. My buddy MI does 15ius a day and goes through unbelievable side effects but again once your body starts to produce the GH results its like testosterone "you want more" to push that extra rep.

----------


## fattexan

I just pinned my first 2iu of Jin yesterday, and next 'kit' is on the way the same day I verified the serial number. Can't wait to get up to 4iu on a 5/2, plus the test that's on the way with the next kit! How long did it take you folks at 4ius to start getting the numb fingers? I type at a keyboard a lot of the day--does the numbness effect your finger dexterity, or is it more just a lack of response to sensory input (you touch something and it just doesn't feel quite "right?")

----------


## testluva

It affects my sleep when I keep waking up with numb hands during the night. During the day it's more the tingly and stiffness. But remember everyone reacts different to HGH.

----------


## AlinSR

I've ran as much as 20ius Rips and had very few sides except lethargy and hand numbnesss.

----------


## Warrior1700

> It affects my sleep when I keep waking up with numb hands during the night. During the day it's more the tingly and stiffness. But remember everyone reacts different to HGH. You may also get hungry at night and want to pound down some cookies and crap. But remember you may not get the same sides as the other Bros on this board. Or you might get it so cra*y you cannot handle it during the day. I cannot sit in one position and type on my IPhone. I always need to move my hands. They keep falling asleep. "You pay the price for looking like a stud" LMAO, nah but the results are great when you have a legit supply.* I'm actually going ED now.* No more off days for me. As for side effect reaction time I've been on HGH for almost a year. All I can remember is the sides kicking in more when I switch to the Ukraine Jins from Rips. Now I'm trying out Ansomone (AnkeBio) and the results are still the same. I'm not going to elaborate on this brand until a few more weeks.


Why have you started ED, as opposed to 5/2?

----------


## thisAngelBites

I'm going to be in the Ukraine in a few weeks and am planning to pick up some jintropin directly from a pharmacy/chemist that I have already spoken to and carry it back with me. I'm concerned about fakes of course, like everyone else, and I have read as much as I can about this, including all the difficulty with chinese HGH. I was assuming that buying something directly from the pharmacy was more or less guaranteeing genuine pharmaceutical grade stuff, but now I feel less sure, given comments on another thread. Is it likely that these outlets are selling rubbish?

Also, I noticed there are a couple of other peeps from the UK here, can I ask if anyone knows how much you can carry in for personal use at one time? The law is pretty vague, and I don't want to create any legal probs for myself, so any advice will be gratefully received.

----------


## Xtralarg

> I'm going to be in the Ukraine in a few weeks and am planning to pick up some jintropin directly from a pharmacy/chemist that I have already spoken to and carry it back with me. I'm concerned about fakes of course, like everyone else, and I have read as much as I can about this, including all the difficulty with chinese HGH. I was assuming that buying something directly from the pharmacy was more or less guaranteeing genuine pharmaceutical grade stuff, but now I feel less sure, given comments on another thread. Is it likely that these outlets are selling rubbish?
> 
> Also, I noticed there are a couple of other peeps from the UK here, can I ask if anyone knows how much you can carry in for personal use at one time? The law is pretty vague, and I don't want to create any legal probs for myself, so any advice will be gratefully received.


If you do your homework you'll locate genuine hgh in Ukraine. You express concerns about importing it into the uk, that is not an issue. The law states that you can import hgh (in person) for your own personal use, what is deemed as personal use would be decided by the customs official and ultimately a court if customs decided to seize. Therefore it's down you you to convince the officer that what you are carrying is for your personal use, this shouldn't be difficult to achieve if you know what your talking about. Now what I would be concerned about would be what Ukrainian law says about exporting hgh, just because you can buy it there doesnt mean you can export it without a licence, this is the case in Thailand and Egypt. Be very careful not to end up in a Ukrainian jail on drugs charges. If I were you id email Ukrainian customs and ask the question, if they give you the thumbs up then print the email and carry it with you when you travel. Good luck and keep us posted as I'm sure you're not the only one thinking about doing this.

----------


## thisAngelBites

Hi Xtra,

Thanks for the reply. I was worried I single handedly smothered the thread. 

Whether I can legally export from the Ukraine is an excellent point that I hadn't thought of.  :Nothing In There:  I will follow up on that as per your suggestion, and thank you very much for this very important point you have made.

I'm waiting to hear back from my solicitor about a) whether the possession for personal use requires a scrip under the Misuse of Dr**s Act (if you know, please do tell, as I have read the law carefully and can't find any reference) and b) what the case law is regarding what amounts have been considered acceptable under "personal use". I have legal training in another jurisdiction, but as I have not been trained here I am more comfortable getting an opinion from someone who has the training. I imagine that if you had a scrip with a daily dose specified then you could argue that as a crucial part of personal use, but the remaining question is how many weeks/months of personal use could one import (3 months' supply? 1 months?)? And then if you don't have a scrip how would personal use be decided?

My personal circumstances really dictate that I follow the law, so I am happy for your help.

----------


## Xtralarg

> Hi Xtra,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I was worried I single handedly smothered the thread. 
> 
> Whether I can legally export from the Ukraine is an excellent point that I hadn't thought of.  I will follow up on that as per your suggestion, and thank you very much for this very important point you have made.
> 
> I'm waiting to hear back from my solicitor about a) whether the possession for personal use requires a scrip under the Misuse of Dr**s Act (if you know, please do tell, as I have read the law carefully and can't find any reference) and b) what the case law is regarding what amounts have been considered acceptable under "personal use". I have legal training in another jurisdiction, but as I have not been trained here I am more comfortable getting an opinion from someone who has the training. I imagine that if you had a scrip with a daily dose specified then you could argue that as a crucial part of personal use, but the remaining question is how many weeks/months of personal use could one import (3 months' supply? 1 months?)? And then if you don't have a scrip how would personal use be decided?
> 
> My personal circumstances really dictate that I follow the law, so I am happy for your help.


Unfortunately the law does not specify set limits, it simply states for personal use. If you can explain and justify the amount you are importing then you are working within the law. I would say 12 months supply would be reasonable and know someone personally who has successfully explained that amount to a customs officer when stopped and searched at a uk airport. If you can get a script then you won't need to go to the Ukraine, just pop into your local pharmacy and collect it from there.

----------


## thisAngelBites

The solicitor's response was that since it is reasonable to take somatropin over an extended period of time, it would be reasonable to import a quantity consistent with that use. So no hard and fast number, which is the same thing you said, but that an explanation could be offered of a larger amount consistent with long term use.

But of course there is a wide variance. I know people who have been taking 2-3 unit everyday (with zero break) for over 10 years. So a year's worth at 2-3 per day is 730-1095 international units (!). Bodybuilders taking much larger amounts even on 5/2 will have a much higher total amount, I expect.

Since this is all anonymous, would you share the amount the person you know had in their possession when they successfully argued for a 12 month supply, just to have an idea? I suppose in any event it is a roll of the dice, because as with immigration, each officer's opinion can be different when the law has built in that latitude.

----------


## marcus300

> The solicitor's response was that since it is reasonable to take somatropin over an extended period of time, it would be reasonable to import a quantity consistent with that use. So no hard and fast number, which is the same thing you said, but that an explanation could be offered of a larger amount consistent with long term use.
> 
> But of course there is a wide variance. I know people who have been taking 2-3 unit everyday (with zero break) for over 10 years. So a year's worth at 2-3 per day is 730-1095 international units (!). Bodybuilders taking much larger amounts even on 5/2 will have a much higher total amount, I expect.
> 
> Since this is all anonymous, would you share the amount the person you know had in their possession when they successfully argued for a 12 month supply, just to have an idea? I suppose in any event it is a roll of the dice, because as with immigration, each officer's opinion can be different when the law has built in that latitude.


Its all down to the customs officer at the time, if he suspects your dealing the hgh he will take it off you if you have reasonable amount which you can show and prove you personally use you should be fine. Ive been stopped with a suitcase full of AAS/hgh years ago and I don't want to go into details but they let me have it all. You can ring any airport customs and they will give you guidance . You simply don't take the piss and everything will be fine.

----------


## marcus300

Been running jins now for a few months and everything is great, no complaints and ive had loads of feedback from friends and bodybuilder around the world who all say the same so at this stage its all good  :Smilie:

----------


## thisAngelBites

Hi Marcus,

Thanks for the input. I presume that's your arm in your avatar, so the customs officer probably didn't have much trouble believing it was for your use. :-)

Can I ask if you had to pay any tax when you were stopped?

----------


## marcus300

> Hi Marcus,
> 
> Thanks for the input. I presume that's your arm in your avatar, so the customs officer probably didn't have much trouble believing it was for your use. :-)
> 
> Can I ask if you had to pay any tax when you were stopped?


No paid nothing,

----------


## thisAngelBites

Good to know. Thanks.

----------


## slimshady01

Im back in the GH game after dumping my Rips 2 years ago after being scared off with the thread on these forums in regards to Chinese GH..

----------


## human project

> Im back in the GH game after dumping my Rips 2 years ago after being scared off with the thread on these forums in regards to Chinese GH.. But my memory was short and I just got 3 kits of Brown Pinwheel top Hyges from a personal friend who runs and loves.. But now after revisiting this forum with HGH I may not run these and look into the jins after all lol.
> 
> One day I will get real growth and experience the joys that come with lol.
> 
> Subbed!!


How did you like your Jins when you had them?? That's what I'm currently running and they seem to be good... Well the sides are strong at least

----------


## slimshady01

> How did you like your Jins when you had them?? That's what I'm currently running and they seem to be good... Well the sides are strong at least


never had jins bro just Rips but I got rid of them because figured they were junk.

I just about to order some jins now.

----------


## slimshady01

anyone know how they deal with customs.. Say it gets caught at US customs... On other orders with things that have been stopped, customs would ship it back to the original seller and then that seller would reship for free.

I don't know if jins works like that or now.. I would hate to be out a ton of cashed if they don't reship.

----------


## testluva

The most recent Rips are good to go for the past eight months. But I'll be honest the Ukraine Jin and Russian Ankebio are awesome. More noticeable side effects and physical results. Both of these are Chinese pharm grade and not generic products. I'm not sure how they compare to US grade but they work great at 2iu and 4iu dosages.

----------


## slimshady01

> The most recent Rips are good to go for the past eight months. But I'll be honest the Ukraine Jin and Russian Ankebio are awesome. More noticeable side effects and physical results. Both of these are Chinese pharm grade and not generic products. I'm not sure how they compare to US grade but they work great at 2iu and 4iu dosages.


I didn't use the Rips long, I got to nervous and dumped them to a friend who didn't care. Its funny when you see people reviewing their Chinese generics they always grade their quality by their side effects not on results.. Now that's not all reviews but it seems to be the norm for most. 


Anyway im going to get a few Kits of these Jins and start with them. My question is, if I run them 5 on 2 off at a low 2-3IU a day year round can I expect results? Not looking to get huge but just some fat loss , slight tissue increase and overall anti aging benefits.... Money is a factor and cant afford to go 4-8 like some of you.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> The most recent Rips are good to go for the past eight months. But I'll be honest the Ukraine Jin and Russian Ankebio are awesome. More noticeable side effects and physical results. Both of these are Chinese pharm grade and not generic products. I'm not sure how they compare to US grade but they work great at 2iu and 4iu dosages.


What are you talking about? Russian ansomone? Ankebio doesn't have a license to export to Russia or anywhere else. 

I meant to stop reading your posts when you said GH turned your gray hair back to brown and even more so when you said rips are real GH. 

How long have you been on GH and have you ever run US pharm GH?

----------


## thisAngelBites

> you said GH turned your gray hair back to brown


Whatthe?? Who says this? I have heard another person claim this and I thought it must have been nonsense. Now two people. If this happened to anyone here, please tell us about it, I am ALL ears.

----------


## swithuk

> What are you talking about? Russian ansomone? Ankebio doesn't have a license to export to Russia or anywhere else. 
> 
> I meant to stop reading your posts when you said GH turned your gray hair back to brown and even more so when you said rips are real GH. 
> 
> How long have you been on GH and have you ever run US pharm GH?


yeah . thats what i think

----------


## swithuk

> Whatthe?? Who says this? I have heard another person claim this and I thought it must have been nonsense. Now two people. If this happened to anyone here, please tell us about it, I am ALL ears.


its bollocks badger !. once a hairs grows grey it cant change back .

----------


## thisAngelBites

> its bollocks badger !. once a hairs grows grey it cant change back .


 :Tear:

----------


## testluva

> What are you talking about? Russian ansomone? Ankebio doesn't have a license to export to Russia or anywhere else.
> 
> I meant to stop reading your posts when you said GH turned your gray hair back to brown and even more so when you said rips are real GH.
> 
> How long have you been on GH and have you ever run US pharm GH?


Ha ha Sgt Hartman you don't have to read my post. Myself and a few other Bros on this board are enjoying our Ansomone from Russia. Don't even try and PM me for source. We're enjoying are Ukraine Jins and Russian Ansomone. No fakes here. Just real Chinese pharm grade stuff. 

Also I've been on GH for almost 10 months now. All I can say I verified my side effect with vets on this board. Also logging GH serum and IGF-1 BW. Combined with side effects this is how I'm confirming my GH potency.

----------


## swithuk

ansomone - you cant be buying direct if your buying ansomone from russia

----------


## swithuk

id take sgt hartmans word / experience over a *naive* one like yours any day . btw so would all 'the bros ' on here !

----------


## marcus300

> Ha ha Sgt Hartman you don't have to read my post. Myself and a few other Bros on this board are enjoying our Ansomone from Russia. Don't even try and PM me for source. We're enjoying are Ukraine Jins and Russian Ansomone. No fakes here. Just real Chinese pharm grade stuff. 
> 
> Also I've been on GH for almost 10 months now. All I can say I verified my side effect with vets on this board. Also logging GH serum and IGF-1 BW. Combined with side effects this is how I'm confirming my GH potency. BW and physical side effects. As for the hair. Who the frick knows. I'm 52 and don't have any grey hair. Maybe they fell off at 4ius? Again who the frick knows. I just tell it like it is. I was starting to get some on my left side of my head, side burns and now it's gone. Like I always say the side effect are different on everyone. Many of my friends break out in Acne on Anavar 50mg ED. I took 50/50/70/100 ED and not one acne pimp. This board shares experience and knowledge. Believe what you want.


Your ansomone are fakes or best peptides, don't be fooled with all that Russian Ansomone the counterfeiters are only jumping on the back of the jin waggon

----------


## noserider

I haven't had any luck with "russian" ansomone. Got burned on a kit in 2011 and 2012. 
At least with Jins there is a paper trail to Gensci. I'm sure there are real Anso's in Russia and Ukrainian pharmacy's but I've never seen a kit with Russian writing. 

Testluva - I guess you're fortunate enough to have a legit Anso source. Keep doing what you do. Continue experimenting with brands, logging your progress and doing your BW. I enjoy reading different experiences with gh regardless if I agree with or have experienced the same physical effects.

----------


## swithuk

i agree . i think he should continue to experiement with rips , kigs , russian ansomone and stuff that makes his hair change colour  :Smilie:

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Ha ha Sgt Hartman you don't have to read my post. Myself and a few other Bros on this board are enjoying our Ansomone from Russia. Don't even try and PM me for source. We're enjoying are Ukraine Jins and Russian Ansomone. No fakes here. Just real Chinese pharm grade stuff. 
> 
> Also I've been on GH for almost 10 months now. All I can say I verified my side effect with vets on this board. Also logging GH serum and IGF-1 BW. Combined with side effects this is how I'm confirming my GH potency. BW and physical side effects. As for the hair. Who the frick knows. I'm 52 and don't have any grey hair. Maybe they fell off at 4ius? Again who the frick knows. I just tell it like it is. I was starting to get some on my left side of my head, side burns and now it's gone. Like I always say the side effect are different on everyone. Many of my friends break out in Acne on Anavar 50mg ED. I took 50/50/70/100 ED and not one acne pimp. This board shares experience and knowledge. Believe what you want.


Lol if I thought ansomone was legit I wouldn't have just thrown 800iu of it in the trash. And I wouldn't need to pm you I'd just contact ankle bio where it's made, directly. 

My point was if you want to be taken seriously don't say stupid ridiculous shit like gh changed your hair color. It's more likely your lady is sneaking you some Grecian Formula while you sleep.  :Smilie:

----------


## swithuk

yeah mate coz no ones going to take you seriously with red hair ....

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Testluva after 10 months on GH.

----------


## swithuk

"theres somthing wrong with these rips "

----------


## swithuk

genius . ilmao

----------


## slimshady01

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=136849"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=136849"/>
> 
> "theres somthing wrong with these rips "


Lol I guys funny..

Any update on the ukraine jins? Popping a order tonight.

----------


## swithuk

> Testluva after 10 months on GH.


i cant stop laughing

----------


## swithuk

> Lol I guys funny..
> 
> Any update on the ukraine jins? Popping a order tonight.


they are good .no need to go further

----------


## swithuk

> Ha ha Sgt Hartman you don't have to read my post. Myself and a few other Bros on this board are enjoying our Ansomone from Russia. Don't even try and PM me for source. We're enjoying are Ukraine Jins and Russian Ansomone. No fakes here. Just real Chinese pharm grade stuff. 
> 
> Also I've been on GH for almost 10 months now. All I can say I verified my side effect with vets on this board. Also logging GH serum and IGF-1 BW. Combined with side effects this is how I'm confirming my GH potency. BW and physical side effects. As for the hair. Who the frick knows. I'm 52 and don't have any grey hair. Maybe they fell off at 4ius? Again who the frick knows. I just tell it like it is. I was starting to get some on my left side of my head, side burns and now it's gone. Like I always say the side effect are different on everyone. Many of my friends break out in Acne on Anavar 50mg ED. I took 50/50/70/100 ED and not one acne pimp. This board shares experience and knowledge. Believe what you want.


where are you ? we miss you !  :Smilie:

----------


## swithuk

[QUOTE=testluva;6482371]Ha ha Sgt Hartman you don't have to read my post. Myself and a few other Bros on this board are enjoying our Ansomone from Russia. Don't even try and PM me for source. We're enjoying are Ukraine Jins and Russian Ansomone. No fakes here. Just real Chinese pharm grade stuff. 

Also I've been on GH for almost 10 months now. All I can say I verified my side effect with vets on this board. Also logging GH serum and IGF-1 BW. Combined with side effects this is how I'm confirming my GH potency. BW and physical side effects. As for the hair. Who the frick knows. I'm 52 and don't have any grey hair. Maybe they fell off at 4ius? Again who the frick knows. I just tell it like it is. I was starting to get some on my left side of my head, side burns and now it's gone. Like I always say the side effect are different on everyone. Many of my friends break out in Acne on Anavar 50mg ED. I took 50/50/70/100 ED and not one acne pimp. This board shares experience and knowledge. Believe what you want.[/QUO

so tell us again .... you wear a dress , kiss a russian guy , rub your balls in some chinese g.h and then what happens .... ?

----------


## testluva

[QUOTE=swithuk;6483464][QUOTE=testluva;6482371]Ha ha Sgt Hartman you don't have to read my post.

----------


## human project

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=136849"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=136849"/>
> 
> "theres somthing wrong with these rips "


Oh shit..... I'm on rips... Better trash em

----------


## human project

You get huge right???.... It's what all the pros are doin

----------


## Warrior1700

Just got my Jins on Sat, less than 3 week delivery. Everything looks good, checked the site and verified the serial #, confirmed. Will post pics later. Gonna start at .2 iu for 1-2 weeks and go up from there. I know all are diff, but what might be the first side effect to look for and how soon. The sooner the better as I wnat to order more quantity soon.

----------


## slimshady01

> Just got my Jins on Sat, less than 3 week delivery. Everything looks good, checked the site and verified the serial #, confirmed. Will post pics later. Gonna start at .2 iu for 1-2 weeks and go up from there. I know all are diff, but what might be the first side effect to look for and how soon. The sooner the better as I wnat to order more quantity soon.


Great news!!! 

Mine are on the way I can't wait.

----------


## Jamesmmarsh1

what are the side effects ?

----------


## testluva

> what are the side effects ?


Everyone react different to rHGH. Depending on your dosage and how your body responds, you will see your nails grow faster, numb and tingly hands and arms.

----------


## swithuk

> Just got my Jins on Sat, less than 3 week delivery. Everything looks good, checked the site and verified the serial #, confirmed. Will post pics later. Gonna start at .2 iu for 1-2 weeks and go up from there. I know all are diff, but what might be the first side effect to look for and how soon. The sooner the better as I wnat to order more quantity soon.


thats pretty much what i did . carry on at that trajectory to 5 or 7 or what ever you want and you will be fine . all i got was regular tingly fingers and slight pressure in my arms . you will notice this first along with a feeling of well being early on . as far as genuine visible results , that will take several months 

sides maybe amplified if your running other gear with it . its definitely good g.h tho !

----------


## slimshady01

good to see things are going well Swithuk

----------


## Warrior1700

> thats pretty much what i did . carry on at that trajectory to 5 or 7 or what ever you want and you will be fine . all i got was regular tingly fingers and slight pressure in my arms . you will notice this first along with a feeling of well being early on . as far as genuine visible results , that will take several months 
> 
> sides maybe amplified if your running other gear with it . its definitely good g.h tho !


Great, thanks for the info, glad to hear all is good. I'll post anything new as time goes... Slim, you are gonna be like a kid on Christmas morn....Lmao.  :0beatoff:

----------


## Warrior1700

Here are the pics

----------


## marcus300

> Here are the pics


Looking good  :Smilie:

----------


## Granovich

> Here are the pics


looks great  :Big Grin:

----------


## Warrior1700

I was outta town when they came, I picked em up yesterday, so I am gonna wait till Mon to start as I am gonna use the 5/2 protocol for now as see how things feel/go.

----------


## slimshady01

> I was outta town when they came, I picked em up yesterday, so I am gonna wait till Mon to start as I am gonna use the 5/2 protocol for now as see how things feel/go.


Did you have to sign to get yours?

----------


## Warrior1700

Yea, Post office attempted to deliver on Sat, as they marked the date, but didn't leave it, had to pick up from the post office. Not sure what others had to do, maybe they will pipe up.

----------


## testluva

> Here are the pics


Enjoy your new life. Yup that's the real deal just by looking at the security seal and fiber strands on the box.

----------


## Warrior1700

Yea, Post office attempted to deliver on Sat, as they marked the date, but didn't leave it, had to pick up from the post office. Not sure what others had to do, maybe they will pipe up.

----------


## Warrior1700

> Enjoy your new life. Yup that's the real deal just by looking at the security seal and fiber strands on the box.


Thx Test, looking forward to it...

----------


## testluva

> Yea, Post office attempted to deliver on Sat, as they marked the date, but didn't leave it, had to pick up from the post office. Not sure what others had to do, maybe they will pipe up.


It used to be sent by regular post from Kiev, Ukraine. No signature required. Just open your mail box and smile when you see the brown envelope. Now it's being sent by registered mail. Signature required and has a tracking number for verification.

----------


## AnabolicDoc

> I've had great feedback from many guys who have used these, many say its the same as the old jins years ago which is great news.
> 
> Bout time hey mate


I read an article recently that was about a year old that spoke about how GenSci used to have a US branch and that it was common practice for pharmacies and anti-aging clinics to distribute them, often relabeled. College pharmacy which I've seen referenced many times in this forum was one such pharmacy found to be doing this (but the owner tried fighting the claims in court on the basis that he didn't know what he was doing was illegal???). Basically big pharma lobbied to get them banned and subsequently they were forced to leave the US. The article said since Jintropins have been removed from the US market that big pharma sales of hgh domestically have practically doubled across the board. When I get to my PC I'll check my browser history for the link to the article if anyone is interested.

----------


## sitries

finished my batch of jins now and can say that i was very impressed even at low dose. i went 3 ways on a box with 2 mates so only had a 3rd of a box so thought id try it out at 2iu a day and 4iu on gym days. Its def good to go!!! tingley hands after injection and stiff hands etc. ideal dose would be 4iu a day for me i think then maybe ramp up to 8iu omn gym days. 

Now im probably going to get criticised for this.....but im switching over to original hygene ********** (pinwheel tops)!! Reasons being that i couldnt be arsed to wait 3 weeks for another jin delivery and i got a cheaper deal for the hyge. 

Now i know that you guys arent a fan of hyge but these have just been lab tested with good results and a lot of guys in the UK swear by them. below are the lab test results so you guys can gauge some of the HGH brands out there. These have all be tested by the same guy in Poland at the same lab - he is a valued member of another board. 

Pharma omnitrope - 6,39 for 5 iu
Strongtropin - 9,62 for 10 iu
Dr lins - 6,39 for 10 iu
Genetech - 6,39 for 10 iu
Hygene green top pinwheels - 5,49 for 8 iu
Red tops - 1,55 for 10 iu
Kigs - 0.10 for 10iu (zero GH!)

----------


## marcus300

> I read an article recently that was about a year old that spoke about how GenSci used to have a US branch and that it was common practice for pharmacies and anti-aging clinics to distribute them, often relabeled. College pharmacy which I've seen referenced many times in this forum was one such pharmacy found to be doing this (but the owner tried fighting the claims in court on the basis that he didn't know what he was doing was illegal???). Basically big pharma lobbied to get them banned and subsequently they were forced to leave the US. The article said since Jintropins have been removed from the US market that big pharma sales of hgh domestically have practically doubled across the board. When I get to my PC I'll check my browser history for the link to the article if anyone is interested.


I'd like to read it but they also sold fakes many years ago so aswell but pre Olympics' they were really good to go until it was all shut down then it all started with fakes, GenSci also

----------


## AnabolicDoc

But you live in the UK correct? I think GenSci has at least one official distributor in Europe. So maybe you guys have better access to it??? Will look for the article when i get to my PC and post it when I find it.

----------


## Xtralarg

> Here are the pics


Nice  :Smilie:

----------


## ImpeccableChaos

I want some!!!!!!!!!!  :Frown: 
Guess I just have to wait until I get more posts. I am trying not to post frivolously.

----------


## marcus300

> I want some!!!!!!!!!! 
> Guess I just have to wait until I get more posts. I am trying not to post frivolously.


We don't give out sources but at 100 posts you can pm a staff member for a source check. Its there own discretion if they will do a check for you. All I can say is keep posting

----------


## Granovich

> I want some!!!!!!!!!! 
> Guess I just have to wait until I get more posts. I am trying not to post frivolously.


AND read and learn . not just post

----------


## Granovich

> finished my batch of jins now and can say that i was very impressed even at low dose. i went 3 ways on a box with 2 mates so only had a 3rd of a box so thought id try it out at 2iu a day and 4iu on gym days. Its def good to go!!! tingley hands after injection and stiff hands etc. ideal dose would be 4iu a day for me i think then maybe ramp up to 8iu omn gym days. 
> 
> Now im probably going to get criticised for this.....but im switching over to original hygene ********** (pinwheel tops)!! Reasons being that i couldnt be arsed to wait 3 weeks for another jin delivery and i got a cheaper deal for the hyge. 
> 
> Now i know that you guys arent a fan of hyge but these have just been lab tested with good results and a lot of guys in the UK swear by them. below are the lab test results so you guys can gauge some of the HGH brands out there. These have all be tested by the same guy in Poland at the same lab - he is a valued member of another board. 
> 
> Pharma omnitrope - 6,39 for 5 iu
> Strongtropin - 9,62 for 10 iu
> Dr lins - 6,39 for 10 iu
> ...


where did you get these numbers from ?!
what about those Jins

----------


## slimshady01

> where did you get these numbers from ?!
> what about those Jins


I actually had brown top hyges my friend had blood work on with good results., I running them for the hell of it while waiting for my jins...

All I know is my dreams are like 3d like and deep! My sleep normally sucks but now even if I wake up in the middle of the night to pee I'm back in bed dreaming in minutes! Even if this stuff is fake it's worth it to actually get good sleep for once in my life.

----------


## sitries

The numbers came from a polish guy on another forums whos mate had a lab. he offered to test vials that were sent to him and post the results. The numbers seem a bit low in general but maybe thats just coz its a ploish lab and there ratios are different. In general you can tell from the results whats good and whats not though. Basically the European pharma product (omintrope) comes in at twice the hgh potency as a good quality generic like hyge - to be honest that is what id expect.

I wanted to send him the Jins but he said his mate had stopped doing the tests. Loads of guys off the forum sent him vials to test and they are the results which iv posted. As expected the real generics like blue tops and red tops blah blah blah all came back with very littel in them. Kigs had nothing in them!!!

Brown top hyge is fake! the only real Hyge is Hygene Original hyge (pinwheel tops). If you can source these then you are good to go!!! All the rest of the ********** out there are copies!!! Including Dr Lins product - which although is not 'original hyge' is still on par strength wise!!! All the rest are copies and will have varied strengths - some of them being half decent but not like the originals!

Iv been on the original hyge now for 2 days and they are not as strong as the Jins - thats all i can say at the moment. I will know more in a week or so.

----------


## snowblowjoe

Pinwheel tops? What color or what do those look like. Got a picture?

----------


## slimshady01

> The numbers came from a polish guy on another forums whos mate had a lab. he offered to test vials that were sent to him and post the results. The numbers seem a bit low in general but maybe thats just coz its a ploish lab and there ratios are different. In general you can tell from the results whats good and whats not though. Basically the European pharma product (omintrope) comes in at twice the hgh potency as a good quality generic like hyge - to be honest that is what id expect.
> 
> I wanted to send him the Jins but he said his mate had stopped doing the tests. Loads of guys off the forum sent him vials to test and they are the results which iv posted. As expected the real generics like blue tops and red tops blah blah blah all came back with very littel in them. Kigs had nothing in them!!!
> 
> Brown top hyge is fake! the only real Hyge is Hygene Original hyge (pinwheel tops). If you can source these then you are good to go!!! All the rest of the ********** out there are copies!!! Including Dr Lins product - which although is not 'original hyge' is still on par strength wise!!! All the rest are copies and will have varied strengths - some of them being half decent but not like the originals!
> 
> Iv been on the original hyge now for 2 days and they are not as strong as the Jins - thats all i can say at the moment. I will know more in a week or so.


My brown tops tested 28 on blood serum test 3.5 hours post inject .. Lots of solid reviews.. ... But again ill never be 100% regardless of bloodwork.. These china men are not dumb..

But I trust the Jins coming more

----------


## marcus300

> The numbers came from a polish guy on another forums whos mate had a lab. he offered to test vials that were sent to him and post the results. The numbers seem a bit low in general but maybe thats just coz its a ploish lab and there ratios are different. In general you can tell from the results whats good and whats not though. Basically the European pharma product (omintrope) comes in at twice the hgh potency as a good quality generic like hyge - to be honest that is what id expect.
> 
> I wanted to send him the Jins but he said his mate had stopped doing the tests. Loads of guys off the forum sent him vials to test and they are the results which iv posted. As expected the real generics like blue tops and red tops blah blah blah all came back with very littel in them. Kigs had nothing in them!!!
> 
> Brown top hyge is fake! the only real Hyge is Hygene Original hyge (pinwheel tops). If you can source these then you are good to go!!! All the rest of the ********** out there are copies!!! Including Dr Lins product - which although is not 'original hyge' is still on par strength wise!!! All the rest are copies and will have varied strengths - some of them being half decent but not like the originals!
> 
> Iv been on the original hyge now for 2 days and they are not as strong as the Jins - thats all i can say at the moment. I will know more in a week or so.


Don't believe all tose sites with blood test reviews the reviews are put on by the companies. There are no genuine hyges they are all generics.....If your happy carry on buying them but I wouldn't use them if they were free....There is that much evidence in the concerns thread what is plain to see but if members what to ignore it carry on your mistake.....

----------


## slimshady01

> Don't believe all tose sites with blood test reviews the reviews are put on by the companies. There are no genuine hyges they are all generics.....If your happy carry on buying them but I wouldn't use them if they were free....There is that much evidence in the concerns thread what is plain to see but if members what to ignore it carry on your mistake.....


Marcus is right all hyges are generic.. But some of these generics are pulling high serum and igf levels .. But who knows., ill trust the jins that ill have in a few weeks.. Marcus knows A lot more then me and has been at this game much longer.. I take his advice very serious as all of you should.

----------


## slimshady01

Has anyone had bloodwork done on the jins? Igf and serum?

----------


## slimshady01

Wow I got tracking on the 11th, it still shows overseas but to my HUGE surprise it was in my mailbox waiting.. My wife just texted me a pic!!

Weird it wasn't sign for with ems.., and how on earth did it get here and clear customs in 6 days??

Guess I can't complain!

----------


## ImpeccableChaos

> finished my batch of jins now and can say that i was very impressed even at low dose. i went 3 ways on a box with 2 mates so only had a 3rd of a box so thought id try it out at 2iu a day and 4iu on gym days. Its def good to go!!! tingley hands after injection and stiff hands etc. ideal dose would be 4iu a day for me i think then maybe ramp up to 8iu omn gym days. 
> 
> Now im probably going to get criticised for this.....but im switching over to original hygene ********** (pinwheel tops)!! Reasons being that i couldnt be arsed to wait 3 weeks for another jin delivery and i got a cheaper deal for the hyge. 
> 
> Now i know that you guys arent a fan of hyge but these have just been lab tested with good results and a lot of guys in the UK swear by them. below are the lab test results so you guys can gauge some of the HGH brands out there. These have all be tested by the same guy in Poland at the same lab - he is a valued member of another board. 
> 
> Pharma omnitrope - 6,39 for 5 iu
> Strongtropin - 9,62 for 10 iu
> Dr lins - 6,39 for 10 iu
> ...


I have the pinwheel tops also. I also had good serum test on these. Can you post some pictures of yours, box too? I will post some of mine too if I can find out how to.
marcus and the guys are probably getting tired of us keeping the hope alive that our Hyge's are legit

----------


## slimshady01

> I have the pinwheel tops also. I also had good serum test on these. Can you post some pictures of yours, box too? I will post some of mine too if I can find out how to.
> marcus and the guys are probably getting tired of us keeping the hope alive that our Hyge's are legit


Well considering there are no real Hyges left for a while now.. People just used their branded and kept the hyge name Alive , whether they are legit who knows but don't be fooled thinking they are the originals from years ago.

----------


## marcus300

> I have the pinwheel tops also. I also had good serum test on these. Can you post some pictures of yours, box too? I will post some of mine too if I can find out how to.
> marcus and the guys are probably getting tired of us keeping the hope alive that our Hyge's are legit


They are not real you will have some other peptides, igf or other chemicals they put inside them, but if your happy keep buying them but I can't express enough for you to try real hgh then you will learn the difference 




> Well considering there are no real Hyges left for a while now.. People just used their branded and kept the hyge name Alive , whether they are legit who knows but don't be fooled thinking they are the originals from years ago.


They are generic they were never any real ones around, also this thread is about Russian jins if you want to talk about generics out of China go to the concerns thread.

----------


## snowblowjoe

Marcus, slimshady01 is referring to the European jintropins not sure if he got the Russian or Ukrainian ones

----------


## marcus300

> Marcus, slimshady01 is referring to the European jintropins not sure if he got the Russian or Ukrainian ones


If you read my answer its directed at his quote regarding hyges, that's why I quoted it.

----------


## slimshady01

> If you read my answer its directed at his quote regarding hyges, that's why I quoted it.


Agreed, 

Thanks Marcus,,

Btw how are your jins treating you and your mates?

----------


## marcus300

> Agreed, 
> 
> Thanks Marcus,,
> 
> Btw how are your jins treating you and your mates?


No issues at all, everyone loves them and say the exactly the same as the old jins yrs ago. Good product

----------


## slimshady01

> No issues at all, everyone loves them and say the exactly the same as the old jins yrs ago. Good product


Exactly what I'm looking for !! Starting tonight.. 

How accurate would you say the expiration date is. I want to load up from fears the source could go south etc then be back to square 1.. But I don't want to get to many if going over the exp date would potentially lower quality.

----------


## marcus300

> Exactly what I'm looking for !! Starting tonight.. 
> 
> How accurate would you say the expiration date is. I want to load up from fears the source could go south etc then be back to square 1.. But I don't want to get to many if going over the exp date would potentially lower quality.


Any ones guess if they start selling fakes but at the moment they are good to go, I don't hold much in reserve just order when needed

----------


## ImpeccableChaos

> They are not real you will have some other peptides, igf or other chemicals they put inside them, but if your happy keep buying them but I can't express enough for you to try real hgh then you will learn the difference 
> 
> 
> 
> They are generic they were never any real ones around, also this thread is about Russian jins if you want to talk about generics out of China go to the concerns thread.


Sorry marcus, I am trying to get some non generic, but they are harder to find. I am just trying to get as much information as possible.

----------


## The Titan99

Awesome news all around!! I just ordered and paid for 600 i.u.'s yesterday. 6 day turn around!! That's about what I get from my AAS guys in the Caribbean. 

I've done 6 months of real HGH and now have been off for 6 months. Thought I was fvcking up my diet but it's just tough to hang in there without it. I'm going to have to budget for 4 i.u.'s off cycle and 7 i.u.'s on for life!!!

BTW, my woman is 6 months pregnant and I'm thinking of getting her on it after the baby's born. What's an appropriate dose for a 30 year old woman?

----------


## sitries

thought id update this regarding my switch from Jins to hyge!! Now i can confirm that the Jins are much much better!!!!!!!!! Im doing more of the hyge and feeling less off it. no aching hands and i dont feel as ripped/tight. It was a mistake!!!!

im going to up the dose from 4iu a day to 8 and see how that works - i bought two boxes and think im going to send the 2nd box back and invest in some more jin!!!

----------


## snowblowjoe

Has anyone here got the Russian ones or has everyone gotten the ones from the Ukraine

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> No issues at all, everyone loves them and say the exactly the same as the old jins yrs ago. Good product


Do they ship to the US? I found some places but ship to England. I like to give Russian jins a try  :Wink:

----------


## human project

> Has anyone here got the Russian ones or has everyone gotten the ones from the Ukraine


I thought the Russian ones were from the Ukraine

----------


## snowblowjoe

You can get one from Russia with a tracking number or you can get the ones from the Ukraine and they don't come with a tracking number

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

It's the same gh just shipped from different location.

----------


## The Titan99

> Do they ship to the US? I found some places but ship to England. I like to give Russian jins a try


Yes, I guess so. Slimshady just received his order.

----------


## snowblowjoe

If its from a different country I don't trust it being the same exact product what country have you guys all gotten yours from

----------


## marcus300

> Do they ship to the US? I found some places but ship to England. I like to give Russian jins a try


Yes they will ship to the USA, not heard any problems

----------


## testluva

> If its from a different country I don't trust it being the same exact product what country have you guys all gotten yours from


Shipping from *No shipping info*. It's GTG. No problems here.

----------


## The Titan99

I sent my payment WU on the 17th and still haven't had a reply. Is this cool or what? Every other company I've used reply immediately. Just wondering...

Just got an email one minute after I posted this. Sending Monday with the tracking #.

----------


## slimshady01

> Do they ship to the US? I found some places but ship to England. I like to give Russian jins a try


I got mine to eastern US IN 6 days from when I got track!! It somehow never went to customs??

----------


## snowblowjoe

I thought the ones from ************ didn't get tracking number?

----------


## slimshady01

> I thought the ones from ********* didn't get tracking number?


Correct, shipped from **** they do

----------


## acidking

Not sure if the ukrainian ones in the photos are legit, but here are the russian ones i get from moscow. The come with the water, syringes (not in the picture, already used them), and the logo is printed inside.

----------


## Granovich

> I sent my payment WU on the 17th and still haven't had a reply. Is this cool or what? Every other company I've used reply immediately. Just wondering...
> 
> Just got an email one minute after I posted this. Sending Monday with the tracking #.


let us know when you receive it titan  :Big Grin:

----------


## testluva

> Not sure if the ukrainian ones in the photos are legit, but here are the russian ones i get from moscow. The come with the water, syringes (not in the picture, already used them), and the logo is printed inside.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137496"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137497"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137499"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137500"/>


Scratch off security fiber seal is legit. Inside of kit and documentation also. Your GTG. Rub off the grey area on the security seal and verify the security code on the official website. You might need a magnifier to read the code. The website will display the exact image of your rub off seal.

----------


## snowblowjoe

I know I'm being annoying as hell but I've been waiting to pull the trigger for years on this and I don't want any screw ups.. Should I order the ones from *********?

----------


## acidking

I would check with GenSci if they do in fact produce ones with only ampoules and no syringes or water.
Also be aware that I've been told before ordering here in Russia that the HGH should stay in the fridge even before mixing, out of the fridge for more than two weeks and it can go bad. Not sure how long it takes to reach you there, but it's good if they ship it in ice.

----------


## slimshady01

> Scratch off security fiber seal is legit. Inside of kit and documentation also. Your GTG.


I think he was saying he doesn't know if the *********** ones we use are legit?? Then posted a pic of the ones he personally gets from Moscow?

Mb I'm reading it wrong ,but those pics are different then what we got ..

----------


## swithuk

they are russian jins . we are using ones from **********

----------


## slimshady01

> they are russian jins . we are using ones from ukraine


Gotcha, I get all these places confused

----------


## snowblowjoe

I still didn't get my answer question. To the people who know there Jins are legit did you order from ** or ********? Thank you

----------


## swithuk

ive ordered from both . they are the same jins ..... (********* is in the ****** btw)

----------


## beerdogg

I was stick with the ** so you can get a tracking number.

----------


## snowblowjoe

Have you ordered **, beer pong?

----------


## snowblowjoe

Meant beerdogg

----------


## snowblowjoe

Nevermind I went through the beginning of the threads and I know now I want the ones from the ****** thank you

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

The Ukraine Jins are the same GH whether you have it shipped from Ukraine or Eastern Europe. Shipping from EU will have a tracking # but Ukraine won't.

----------


## snowblowjoe

Yeah that's why I'm kind of confused it seems like a no brainer why would you not get the ones with the tracking number yet it seems like the ones that have gotten their product and can verify its legit did exactly that: got the one without a tracking number

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Lots of members and staff here have gotten them shipped from Eastern Europe and they're good to go.

----------


## slimshady01

I feel like something going through customs coming from ******* has a better shot of not making it as well

----------


## swithuk

> I feel like something going through customs coming from Ukraine has a better shot of not making it as well


it makes no difference for u.s customs its all from the e.u

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> I feel like something going through customs coming from ******* has a better shot of not making it as well


Correct and it will be packaged differently in order to make it through. Shipping from Europe is the way to go.

----------


## swithuk

> Yeah that's why I'm kind of confused it seems like a no brainer why would you not get the ones with the tracking number yet it seems like the ones that have gotten their product and can verify its legit did exactly that: got the one without a tracking number


because sometimes their expiry dates end so your left with a choice of out of date jins with tracking or in date but no tracking ....

to be honest the tracking they do provide is very basic as it ends when it leaves the e.u so its pretty useless anyway .... 

actually its useless because its not door to door tracking 

anyway ive ordered both ways and they've never let me down 6 months in

----------


## swithuk

the most beautiful girls in the world come from ukraine ! - fact 

wonder what the girls who send us these jins look like .........  :Smilie:

----------


## human project

I herd there only sending from the eu because It is safer for some reason.... But I've been told by highly regarded people to stick with the ones from ukrain....... I dono what to think... Or what to order... How long have they been taking to come in from the time payment is shipped.

----------


## snowblowjoe

No they're still sending from the *****

----------


## snowblowjoe

And now I wait lol

----------


## slimshady01

> I herd there only sending from the eu because It is safer for some reason.... But I've been told by highly regarded people to stick with the ones from ukrain....... I dono what to think... Or what to order... How long have they been taking to come in from the time payment is shipped.


Don't know why it would matter? The serial numbers match up on the official site regardless..

I'm sticking with EU shipping, I got mine in 6 days.

----------


## snowblowjoe

WU my payment 3am this mornin

----------


## human project

> Don't know why it would matter? The serial numbers match up on the official site regardless..
> 
> I'm sticking with EU shipping, I got mine in 6 days.


How long have you been using them?

----------


## Granovich

Mine took 10 days weekend excluded

----------


## slimshady01

> How long have you been using them?


Lol 3 days,

Right hand is numb ATM and right leg been falling asleep ..


Question for Marcus, 

I'm 36 yrs old, im taking my 3iu at night before bed then taking cjc1295 no dac with ghrp6 100/100 in AM then 2 other times split in the day.

I read a old post by you that states it doesn't matter if you take the gh at night or AM..

How does my dosing schedule look?

----------


## Warrior1700

> Do they ship to the US? I found some places but ship to England. I like to give Russian jins a try


I got mine and I'm in the USA!!!

----------


## Warrior1700

> The Ukraine Jins are the same GH whether you have it shipped from Ukraine or Eastern Europe. Shipping from EU will have a tracking # but Ukraine won't.


I ordered mine from the Ukraine batch and I got a tracking # and had to sign

----------


## slimshady01

> I ordered mine from the Ukraine batch and I got a tracking # and had to sign


Weird I didn't have to sign.. But better that way IMO

----------


## Warrior1700

> Weird I didn't have to sign.. But better that way IMO


Odd...it's all different it seems. When I ordered they offered Russian or Ukraine, I specified Ukraine as it had a longer expiration date, dunno if that made a diff in origin or not.

----------


## The Titan99

Next time I'm getting 1200 i.u.'s from the Ukraine. First time I wanted to have a tracking number, but EMS tracking sucks!! It never works and next thing you know you have your package!! I guess that's the important part.

----------


## slimshady01

> Next time I'm getting 1200 i.u.'s from the Ukraine. First time I wanted to have a tracking number, but EMS tracking sucks!! It never works and next thing you know you have your package!! I guess that's the important part.


That's exactly what happened to me, showed it in Greece when it was at my door!!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

The jins shipped from ukraine are now being shipped loose, not in their sealed boxes, in order to avoid customs issues. 

They're still g2g and legit gh, but given a choice, having them shipped from eastern europe with a tracking # and packaged properly is a no brainer.

----------


## The Titan99

> That's exactly what happened to me, showed it in Greece when it was at my door!!


For the extra money the tracking number is pretty useless. FED EX is good and so is UPS. It's kind of like paying extra to watch the roulette wheel spin. If customs gets it they get it. With the tracking number you just find out a day or two early. BTW, these guys don't guarantee delivery, do they? I didn't want to jinx myself so I didn't ask. I've only lost one package once and the supplier reshipped at no charge. That was cool...

----------


## slimshady01

> For the extra money the tracking number is pretty useless. FED EX is good and so is UPS. It's kind of like paying extra to watch the roulette wheel spin. If customs gets it they get it. With the tracking number you just find out a day or two early. BTW, these guys don't guarantee delivery, do they? I didn't want to jinx myself so I didn't ask. I've only lost one package once and the supplier reshipped at no charge. That was cool...


IM guessing they don't reship, the fact I didn't have to sign for it a pretty good sign.. most have sig reguired so someone cant say I never got the package and try to get a reship free.

----------


## Granovich

they dont reship
i asked them before

----------


## The Titan99

> they dont reship
> i asked them before


Well, I guess it's alright up until it's not...

----------


## Warrior1700

> That's exactly what happened to me, showed it in Greece when it was at my door!!


The Jins I got allegedly from the Ukraine had a tracking #, and the Origin in the track I believe showed Greece and the next thing ya know the track showed that it was at the post office and an attempted delivery, not left at my door. Then I went to my local post office and picked it up. 


Hartman, how recent was the order from the Ukraine that was shipped loose? When I was given the option of EU or Ukraine, the EU exp date was in just a couple weeks. That is why I chose the slightly more costly Ukraine, as the exp date was next year.

----------


## ImpeccableChaos

What kind of test numbers are you guys getting on these Jin's? I finally got my hands on some pharma GH ( i hope anyway, if It gets here ) The Jintropin is pharm also, right? Just Chinese pharm. correct?

----------


## snowblowjoe

Besides taking t4 and anabolics is there anything else I can use to make sure I get the most out of my GH?

----------


## marcus300

> Besides taking t4 and anabolics is there anything else I can use to make sure I get the most out of my GH?


What are you wanting gh to do for?

----------


## snowblowjoe

I want it to work it's synergistic magic on my cycle. More fat burning. Increase in lean muscle mass.

----------


## marcus300

> I want it to work it's synergistic magic on my cycle. More fat burning. Increase in lean muscle mass.


You want lean muscle tissue gains you will need to at least 8 -12 months at 8ius minimum and run aas cycles along the way. Fat loss and the general health benefits 4ius will do for 6 months

----------


## snowblowjoe

Well I'm on day 9 of my 9 week cycle. There's no way I'm going to be on cycle the whole time I run the Gh. This is my last anabolic cycle. From now on only peds I'll be using is hgh

----------


## Warrior1700

Are we getting off topic here? Just asking. This was supposed to be more for Ukraine/Russian jins...maybe start another thread for info on uses and cycles. Just my .2 Otherwise tell me to shut my pie hole and mind my own business...Hehe.

----------


## marcus300

> Well I'm on day 9 of my 9 week cycle. There's no way I'm going to be on cycle the whole time I run the Gh. This is my last anabolic cycle. From now on only peds I'll be using is hgh


You don't use aas all the way you cycle your stacks but you will get the best benefits when used together. Hgh is long term therapy and if you tissue gains make sure you use high amounts over long periods of time

----------


## snowblowjoe

yes warrior shut your pie hole what more needs to be said about them?

----------


## slimshady01

> You want lean muscle tissue gains you will need to at least 8 -12 months at 8ius minimum and run aas cycles along the way. Fat loss and the general health benefits 4ius will do for 6 months


Looks like I'm upping to 4..

Marcus are peps beneficial with HG or should I skip it?

----------


## marcus300

> Looks like I'm upping to 4..
> 
> Marcus are peps beneficial with HG or should I skip it?


To be honest I've only used lr3 but i know plenty who have and won't again. My personal opinion is why buy a poor man's version of gh when you can have the rich stuff.

----------


## slimshady01

> The Jins I got allegedly from the Ukraine had a tracking #, and the Origin in the track I believe showed Greece and the next thing ya know the track showed that it was at the post office and an attempted delivery, not left at my door. Then I went to my local post office and picked it up.
> 
> Hartman, how recent was the order from the Ukraine that was shipped loose? When I was given the option of EU or Ukraine, the EU exp date was in just a couple weeks. That is why I chose the slightly more costly Ukraine, as the exp date was next year.


Weird I didn't have to sign, anyone else not have to sign on a EU order ?

----------


## swithuk

> Weird I didn't have to sign, anyone else not have to sign on a EU order ?


ive ordered both and ive never had to sign . but im in the u.k maybe its different in the u.s ....

----------


## swithuk

> Well I'm on day 9 of my 9 week cycle. There's no way I'm going to be on cycle the whole time I run the Gh. This is my last anabolic cycle. From now on only peds I'll be using is hgh


why are you stopping anabolic ?

----------


## swithuk

> they dont reship
> i asked them before


yes they dont reship . but in a way i think this is a good sign ....

----------


## swithuk

> Next time I'm getting 1200 i.u.'s from the Ukraine. First time I wanted to have a tracking number, but EMS tracking sucks!! It never works and next thing you know you have your package!! I guess that's the important part.


yes the ems tracking is shit . it stops at greece . the only upside it has compared to the ukraine is that at least you know theyve sent it . but then again they could be giving you any old number really

----------


## swithuk

> Odd...it's all different it seems. When I ordered they offered Russian or Ukraine, I specified Ukraine as it had a longer expiration date, dunno if that made a diff in origin or not.


i think they only offer ukraine jins . its only the shipping country that differs . either ukraine (no tracking , expired but cheaper ) or greece ( with tracking , in date , slightly more expensive )

if you look at acidkings post on previous page , he is buying russian jins (from pharmacy ) . at first look they look the same . but actually the writing is slightly different to the ukraine ones 

regardless they are the same jins anyway

----------


## snowblowjoe

I don't want the side effects, cost, and hassle of doing cycles

----------


## swithuk

> I don't want the side effects, cost, and hassle of doing cycles


ok understood

----------


## Alright john

Thanks guys for a really informative thread
I used this in 2010 the box and packaging , labels was identical
The only sides I experienced was a really good nights sleep the wife hated it as it Was the only time I have ever snored . It did give me small shake in the hands. 
But felt great on it. 
The T4 and HGH Info was a good read.

----------


## slimshady01

> Thanks guys for a really informative thread
> I used this in 2010 the box and packaging , labels was identical
> The only sides I experienced was a really good nights sleep the wife hated it as it Was the only time I have ever snored . It did give me small shake in the hands. 
> But felt great on it. 
> The T4 and HGH Info was a good read.


Good stuff.

I just ordered 300 synthroid tonight going to take 50mcg once a day on my 3-4iu.,

----------


## snowblowjoe

What's your guys take on stacking cjc and ghrp6 with the hgh and t4?

----------


## human project

> What's your guys take on stacking cjc and ghrp6 with the hgh and t4?


I have been experimenting with it.... My sides seem to be much stronger then any other gh cycle before

----------


## snowblowjoe

I'm just wondering if it's worth it my cycle has gotten expensive enough as it is last thing I want is to throw down a couple more hundred dollars. But if it makes the HGH more effective in turn making me use less of it to get the same results, then its being cost-effective and worth it

----------


## slimshady01

> I'm just wondering if it's worth it my cycle has gotten expensive enough as it is last thing I want is to throw down a couple more hundred dollars. But if it makes the HGH more effective in turn making me use less of it to get the same results, then its being cost-effective and worth it


Are you talking in regards to peps? If so just use the extra money and get more HGH...I'm doing peps now but may go to just 1- day.. when I stop the HGH or go broke... ill use peps more.

----------


## snowblowjoe

Money was picked up Monday. Hasn't been sent yet

----------


## slimshady01

did they tell you when they would send? You should get track soon,

----------


## snowblowjoe

Just now got my tracking number

----------


## slimshady01

> Just now got my tracking number


See no worries

----------


## snowblowjoe

http://www.mountainside-medical.com/...ctor-Case.html


"For the active HGH user that is always on the go" lol

----------


## snowblowjoe

You guys were right about the tracking number its utterly ****in useless. Mine doesn't even say where is it just says its a registered parcel it's coming from Greece it doesn't even say where or what date or anything

----------


## slimshady01

> You guys were right about the tracking number its utterly ****in useless. Mine doesn't even say where is it just says its a registered parcel it's coming from Greece it doesn't even say where or what date or anything


Yeah but at least you knows its packed and coming!

----------


## beerdogg

Keep checking it everyday. It will tell you when it is in your city.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

What do you really expect its not like ordering something off amazon. 

It's a schedule 3 drug you've ordered from a 3rd world country, chill out.

----------


## slimshady01

Yeah just relax they are top notch, it will show regardless of tracking,, Mine like I said before was delivered while track never moved.

If it doesn't show its not cus they didn't send it, its because some old fukc at customs decided he wanted to run them!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Lmao I'm not worried at all but your whining is getting old.

----------


## The Titan99

Got mine!! All is forgiven. Tracking never worked though. Next time I'll know to just save a little money.

----------


## Warrior1700

Ahh Right on swithuk....thinkin ur right, just the Origin is diff, but again , I asked for Ukraine and got a tracking and a great expiration date. Who knows....all I know it I got mine and I'm  :7up:  

Gonna order more in the next week or so...will post the status.

----------


## Warrior1700

> yes warrior shut your pie hole what more needs to be said about them?


Apparently more!!!

----------


## Warrior1700

So I been at 2 IU's for 2 weeks 5/2, no sides yet. Should I go to 3 IU's the 3rd week or stay at 2 for another week?

----------


## swithuk

> So I been at 2 IU's for 2 weeks 5/2, no sides yet. Should I go to 3 IU's the 3rd week or stay at 2 for another week?


definitely go to 3i.u . infact i would follow this protocol until 5i.u

----------


## swithuk

> Ahh Right on swithuk....thinkin ur right, just the Origin is diff, but again , I asked for Ukraine and got a tracking and a great expiration date. Who knows....all I know it I got mine and I'm  
> 
> Gonna order more in the next week or so...will post the status.


yup all these jins are ukraine . the only difference is where its sent from and the expiry

----------


## Warrior1700

> definitely go to 3i.u . infact i would follow this protocol until 5i.u



Ok thanks, gonna start that now...so 2 weeks at 3 IU's? Then 2 weeks at 4 etc?

----------


## swithuk

> Ok thanks, gonna start that now...so 2 weeks at 3 IU's? Then 2 weeks at 4 etc?


or even 1 week at 3 i.u . 1 week per i.u rise . thats what i did

----------


## Warrior1700

> or even 1 week at 3 i.u . 1 week per i.u rise . thats what i did


Great, thank you

----------


## BG

Enough of shipping talk !!!!

----------


## snowblowjoe

Lol..

----------


## austinite

> How was I whining? I was just stating a fact, douche. That's what this thread is for is to share your experience because maybe someone else has a similar experience that can help you out with that. I never once said I wasn't going to get it, you need to learn how to read dude


I guess your first suspension wasnt enough??

----------


## snowblowjoe

List the rule I broke audtinite

----------


## austinite

> List the rule I broke audtinite


Go find it yourself. You are disrespectful and name-calling once again. Several times in this thread. This is the exact same reason you were suspended, so what makes you think it's OK to do so now? 

You better get your act together, although I doubt you will. Grow up and act like an adult here or find yourself another forum.

----------


## snowblowjoe

Um I was disrespected too. What's your problem with me audtinite? It seems obvious to me you have something personal against me

----------


## austinite

> Um I was disrespected too. What's your problem with me audtinite? It seems obvious to me you have something personal against me


I don't see anyone calling you names. You're a loose cannon, so I'm always going to watch you and others like you. Fix your attitude asap.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

This thread is for information/feedback about Jins, not so members can have their hand held through out the ordering process and disclose information on a open public forum that should remain private. Keep your obsessive neuroticism to pms. 

I could care less if you think I'm a douche but keep it up and you'll be gone.

----------


## slimshady01

lets delete the last 3-4 pages and move on please or lets have this thread die.. Keep to Pms so we have these Jins for years not months. 

Thanks

----------


## Warrior1700

> There wasn't a single post I made that was neurotic or out of line. The ordering process its been a *part of this thread* since the beginning of its inception. I'm not even stressing about anything I simply just asked a question if other members had experienced the same issues I had. What's new neurotic or over the line about that?



Since when are you worried about something being part of this thread, when you go off topic and I ask politely if you are off topic and you say to shut my pie hole, (although that is the phrase I used but in humor, I saw No humor in your reply)...when you know it was off topic....So yea stfu. Moving On now...

----------


## Warrior1700

> lets delete the last 3-4 pages and move on please or lets have this thread die.. Keep to Pms so we have these Jins for years not months. 
> 
> Thanks


Agreed

----------


## Warrior1700

Just removed my last info about shipping...

----------


## swithuk

> lets delete the last 3-4 pages and move on please or lets have this thread die.. Keep to Pms so we have these Jins for years not months. 
> 
> Thanks


exactly - its guys like snowblowjoe who will f*ck up this source for everyone !

----------


## snowblowjoe

No I think it would be more cus of you sweathuk

----------


## marcus300

> No I think it would be more cus of you sweathuk


You need to really think about your future posts and your attitude or your time here will be short.

Lets all keep the shipping process under wraps please.

----------


## snowblowjoe

Marcus you are right. Can we just delete the thread?

----------


## marcus300

> Marcus you are right. Can we just delete the thread?


No the thread is staying, there is a lot of information just think before you write..

----------


## slimshady01

> Marcus you are right. Can we just delete the thread?


Or delete the last few pages with all this banter that is not relevant to this thread. 

I feel like im on seseme street forums with kids.

Thanks for chiming in Marcus , people listen to you.

----------


## snowblowjoe

Ya if you can delete all the shipping related posts that would be wise I think

----------


## marcus300

> Ya if you can delete all the shipping related posts that would be wise I think


Some of your posts have been deleted, thanks

----------


## snowblowjoe

Ok thanks Marcus!!

----------


## Xtralarg

> Can we just delete the thread?


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Granovich

Guys dont delete thread
Its nice and has alot of info and pics
Also we can always post questions if we have any update with Use of russian jins

----------


## slimshady01

No one is deleting, but some of the nonsense was deleted.

----------


## thunderbirds

tried searching on web where to get jintropin but couldnt find one that ship to canada, had 1 last month sent payment via WU but and got scammed  :Frown:

----------


## snowblowjoe

Make sure you let it be known 2 everyone possible especially the people that make jintropins about the website or email that scammed you so this doesn't happen again. Sorry for your loss bro

----------


## smokinsvt

What is the real website for GenSci to check for authenticity?

----------


## marcus300

> What is the real website for GenSci to check for authenticity?


We don't allow source's to be posted on the board sorry,

----------


## mr clean

How long will one kit last using 5i.u ?
I am really considering ordering this after a little more research. and a source.

I really appreciate this thread.. thanks

----------


## chi

definitely interested in this sub'd

----------


## Warrior1700

> How long will one kit last using 5i.u ?
> I am really considering ordering this after a little more research. and a source.
> 
> I really appreciate this thread.. thanks


Bro, it all depends on what you get. There are #10 per kit or #20 per kit. Also depends on how many IUs per vial. There are 4 IUs and 10 IUs. And 5IUs what, 5 days, 7 days a week? Do the math when you figure out what you are getting and how many days per week. Also, you are not gonna get a source hinting around and it's against forum rules.

----------


## mr clean

I am not ready for a source. I am not a novice to cycles but I am to gh. So that being said I really appreciate all the info.

----------


## ImpeccableChaos

Has anyone posted BW yet for these Jins? And arethey still good, no fakes yet? How long will my Bac water stay in the refridge?

----------


## human project

> lets delete the last 3-4 pages and move on please or lets have this thread die.. Keep to Pms so we have these Jins for years not months.
> 
> Thanks


X a million

----------


## slimshady01

> Has anyone posted BW yet for these Jins? And arethey still good, no fakes yet? How long will my Bac water stay in the refridge?


Water mixed with hgh about a week or so. U will use long before it goes bad.

----------


## largerthannormal

OK guys, XL / Marcus and you other guys running these, a good 4 months have past since original post, are you guys dosing for fat loss or tissue growth?

If so I kinda paged through things and havent seen much for any results. ( i know its only been 4 months) 

just wondering if theres anything to show for them besides " they are doing good or seems great" 

any physical changes in terms of your goals? besides symptoms?

( thought i change the tone around and get back on subject) 

I may give a few kits a whirl, just kinda keeping an eye on the guys i know that are on them...

----------


## largerthannormal

I thought BAC was 28 days? and sterile water was a week? ( im used to peps though) 




> Has anyone posted BW yet for these Jins? And arethey still good, no fakes yet? How long will my Bac water stay in the refridge?


and BW doesnt mean crap..

----------


## The Titan99

> OK guys, BG / Marcus and you other guys running these, a good 4 months have past since original post, are you guys dosing for fat loss or tissue growth?
> 
> If so I kinda paged through things and havent seen much for any results. ( i know its only been 4 months) 
> 
> just wondering if theres anything to show for them besides " they are doing good or seems great" 
> 
> any physical changes in terms of your goals? besides symptoms?
> 
> ( thought i change the tone around and get back on subject) 
> ...


AND.....4 pages later the thread is back in the room!!! I almost unsubbed this one due to the off topic silliness. Glad to see it back. Nice one Bro.

I've been taking the Jin's in question here for for 3.5 weeks. First week at 4 i.u.'s on a cruise/deload, the last 2.5 weeks at 7 i.u.'s ed. Going for tissue growth. Running 8 weeks of Test/Mast/NPP/Anadrol along with it. I plan on running the GH at 7 i.u.'s on 8 weeks then drop to 4 i.u.'s for two weeks, then back to 7 i.u.'s. Same with the AAS. Ultra clean 4500 cal diet. Gains about 4 kg so far but of course that's the drol. Haven't seen anything physical with the GH yet, but if I did there would be something wrong!! LOL!! Very vivid dreams all night, excellent sleep, although no hand numbness. I never really feel that side anyway. My plan is to add as much LBM as possible, then start a slow cut for 12 weeks with Test/Tren /Mast and the GH. Trying to get to under 6% BF and maintain 255 lbs.

----------


## ImpeccableChaos

> I thought BAC was 28 days? and sterile water was a week? ( im used to peps though) 
> 
> 
> 
> and BW doesnt mean crap..



Thanks, you put no importance on blood testing, Blood serum or IGF-1?

----------


## largerthannormal

Gh serum levels or IGF test will never confirm you have GH in your vial. Any cheap 5 cent peptide will delivery the same if not more pronounce numbers than GH itself. 

No way to know unless its pharm grade or similar. 




> Thanks, you put no importance on blood testing, Blood serum or IGF-1?

----------


## largerthannormal

This is what I like to hear, nice and honest, pretty much to the point! 

4500 cals and drol lol yes thats prolly where your getting it from. 

Touch back in a month or so and let us know whats going on if you could

Thanks for the update!






> AND.....4 pages later the thread is back in the room!!! I almost unsubbed this one due to the off topic silliness. Glad to see it back. Nice one Bro.
> 
> I've been taking the Jin's in question here for for 3.5 weeks. First week at 4 i.u.'s on a cruise/deload, the last 2.5 weeks at 7 i.u.'s ed. Going for tissue growth. Running 8 weeks of Test/Mast/NPP/Anadrol along with it. I plan on running the GH at 7 i.u.'s on 8 weeks then drop to 4 i.u.'s for two weeks, then back to 7 i.u.'s. Same with the AAS. Ultra clean 4500 cal diet. Gains about 4 kg so far but of course that's the drol. Haven't seen anything physical with the GH yet, but if I did there would be something wrong!! LOL!! Very vivid dreams all night, excellent sleep, although no hand numbness. I never really feel that side anyway. My plan is to add as much LBM as possible, then start a slow cut for 12 weeks with Test/Tren/Mast and the GH. Trying to get to under 6% BF and maintain 255 lbs.

----------


## testluva

> Gh serum levels or IGF test will never confirm you have GH in your vial. Any cheap 5 cent peptide will delivery the same if not more pronounce numbers than GH itself.
> 
> No way to know unless its pharm grade or similar.


Share what peptide will raise my GH serum and IGF-1 levels?

----------


## largerthannormal

any GHRH GHRP combo

----------


## slimshady01

> any GHRH GHRP combo


I thought pep levels from that drop sharp long before real growth not leaving blood levels up high enough to get a good read ?

Alpha has a 200 page thread testing every type of ghrp and cjc combo with bloods and I believe at the 3.5 hour range levels had already dropped a ton.. Enough to where u would think your growth was bunk if it was peps..

----------


## largerthannormal

can u send me the link PM slim? Thanks bro! ( i seen a few tests but not many) 

I guess it depends at what time you draw..

i dont wanna whore up their thread anymore, lol already to many pages of that in here! lol

----------


## slimshady01

> can u send me the link PM slim? Thanks bro! ( i seen a few tests but not many)
> 
> I guess it depends at what time you draw..
> 
> i dont wanna whore up their thread anymore, lol already to many pages of that in here! lol


Pm sent brother, u may interpret better then me.

----------


## human project

> AND.....4 pages later the thread is back in the room!!! I almost unsubbed this one due to the off topic silliness. Glad to see it back. Nice one Bro.
> 
> I've been taking the Jin's in question here for for 3.5 weeks. First week at 4 i.u.'s on a cruise/deload, the last 2.5 weeks at 7 i.u.'s ed. Going for tissue growth. Running 8 weeks of Test/Mast/NPP/Anadrol along with it. I plan on running the GH at 7 i.u.'s on 8 weeks then drop to 4 i.u.'s for two weeks, then back to 7 i.u.'s. Same with the AAS. Ultra clean 4500 cal diet. Gains about 4 kg so far but of course that's the drol. Haven't seen anything physical with the GH yet, but if I did there would be something wrong!! LOL!! Very vivid dreams all night, excellent sleep, although no hand numbness. I never really feel that side anyway. My plan is to add as much LBM as possible, then start a slow cut for 12 weeks with Test/Tren/Mast and the GH. Trying to get to under 6% BF and maintain 255 lbs.


I like your plans.... I really like the test, NPP, anadrol , and mast stack.... I think that's what ill do for my next run.... What dosages??? I can't wait to get back on.... I hate off time...

----------


## human project

> can u send me the link PM slim? Thanks bro! ( i seen a few tests but not many)
> 
> I guess it depends at what time you draw..
> 
> i dont wanna whore up their thread anymore, lol already to many pages of that in here! lol


U mind pm'ing that to me also?? That's buddie

----------


## snowblowjoe

Has anyone taken these atleast six months or longer and noticed the full benefits you're supposed to get from HGH therapy?

----------


## slimshady01

> Has anyone taken these atleast six months or longer and noticed the full benefits you're supposed to get from HGH therapy?


I wouldn't mind hearing some new reviews for those that got on these before or right at start of the thread.

----------


## largerthannormal

I asked a few days ago as well... i know marcus and XL are pretty busy guys though...

----------


## The Titan99

> I like your plans.... I really like the test, NPP, anadrol, and mast stack.... I think that's what ill do for my next run.... What dosages??? I can't wait to get back on.... I hate off time...


2800 mg Test E/900 mg Masteron E/700 mg NPP/100 mg Anadrol ed/50 mg Proviron ed and 25 mg of Aromasin ed and 1 mg caber week.

----------


## slimshady01

> 2800 mg Test E/900 mg Masteron E/700 mg NPP/100 mg Anadrol ed/50 mg Proviron ed and 25 mg of Aromasin ed and 1 mg caber week.


U better be going pro TITAN!! You have more oil running through u then Exxon .

----------


## Facecrash

For those who have been running these Jins, I will have my order in 10 days or so hopefully. I'm on 200mg Test Cyp/week for HRT and I'm looking for GH to drop my BF to around 6%, looking for healing benefits from my shoulder surgery. Not looking for much tissue gain just lean muscle and fat loss.

with that thinking of starting with 2iu for a couple of weeks, then going up to 4iu/day for about 9-10 months. For those who are running it, do you recommend that dosage?

thanks

----------


## human project

> 2800 mg Test E/900 mg Masteron E/700 mg NPP/100 mg Anadrol ed/50 mg Proviron ed and 25 mg of Aromasin ed and 1 mg caber week.


Do you mean 280mg of test??

----------


## snowblowjoe

I'm skeptical as if to use these for 6 months you get all the added benefits that hgh touts it can provide.

----------


## human project

> I'm skeptical as if to use these for 6 months you get all the added benefits that hgh touts it can provide.


I have no ideal what u are saying....

----------


## largerthannormal

No body ever does

----------


## snowblowjoe

Did you pass grade school? All the benefits that you supposedly get from HGH, I just don't think these give you the results that the pharma grade American HGH says it gives you. I'm just skeptical is all. Nobody taking these has really said or confirmed they have taken them for 6 months or longer and they have gotten all the benefits that HGH is supposed to give you

----------


## Warrior1700

I think since this thread started that only XL and maybe Marcus have been on these Jins the longest. Need to wait for their updates. I just finished my 3rd week at 5/2...been on 3 IUs for the last 2 weeks, was gonna bump and stay at 4IUs this week but getting low and there is a delay in new orders. Maybe headed out beginning of week per email on Fri. I'm not really feeling any sides yet, (I dont think) I feel a lil numbness maybe in my hands but only briefly and not consistent. Think It may be from computer or other things and not GH, not sure. I don' think 2 IUs first week and 3IUs for the last 2 weeks and staying at 3IUs til I get more will give me sides. Any thoughts on that?

----------


## slimshady01

> I think since this thread started that only XL and maybe Marcus have been on these Jins the longest. Need to wait for their updates. I just finished my 3rd week at 5/2...been on 3 IUs for the last 2 weeks, was gonna bump and stay at 4IUs this week but getting low and there is a delay in new orders. Maybe headed out beginning of week per email on Fri. I'm not really feeling any sides yet, (I dont think) I feel a lil numbness maybe in my hands but only briefly and not consistent. Think It may be from computer or other things and not GH, not sure. I don' think 2 IUs first week and 3IUs for the last 2 weeks and staying at 3IUs til I get more will give me sides. Any thoughts on that?


well according to gensci's official site they are supposed to produce almost no sides as well as the lowest if any antibodies from long time use. So perhaps these crazy sides that everyone expects from years and years of generic growth banter on every forum imaginable keeps us wondering about these Jins. 

I for one are happy I'm not here posting.. ." OMG these JINS are amazing, I cant feel my hands or feet!! Im holding 10lbs of water... these babies are def the real deal"....

----------


## Warrior1700

> well according to gensci's official site they are supposed to produce almost no sides as well as the lowest if any antibodies from long time use. So perhaps these crazy sides that everyone expects from years and years of generic growth banter on every forum imaginable keeps us wondering about these Jins. 
> 
> I for one are happy I'm not here posting.. ." OMG these JINS are amazing, I cant feel my hands or feet!! Im holding 10lbs of water... these babies are def the real deal"....



Good stuff Bro, thanks Slim...

----------


## largerthannormal

Not yet.. Got a year to go




> *Did you pass grade school?* All the benefits that you supposedly get from HGH, I just don't think these give you the results that the pharma grade American HGH says it gives you. I'm just skeptical is all. Nobody taking these has really said or confirmed they have taken them for 6 months or longer and they have gotten all the benefits that HGH is supposed to give you

----------


## swithuk

> No body ever does


hahaha

----------


## swithuk

ive been on the jins about 6 months now . ive seen good muscle gains and maintained them even with a few off periods like 2 weeks at new yr. ive not kept a good record so i cant give specifics , sorry .
whats relevant is ive not been taking anything else that can blur the results / sides so im a good barometer (been taking t4 for about 3 months)
my diet isnt the best tho . but im trying ! i will post a couple of pics in a few days if youd like . 
all i can say is they are good and im getting results but its a long term thing . and i echo what slim said .... the sides are few and and slight , maybe a good indicator of purity ?
im just about to start a cycle of test so i will take a couple of pics in the gym before i start as a reference (i wish id done this before i started the jins ....)

ive been running 5i.u e.d from a quick start . last few weeks ive been on 7 i.u but now dropped back to 5i.u e.d . when i start my test cycle i will go back up to 7i.u e.d . ideally id be on 8i.u e.d 
when i jumped from 5 - 7 i.u e.d i got a reappearance of slight sides like tingling , slight numb hands but this disappeared quickly

----------


## swithuk

> well according to gensci's official site they are supposed to produce almost no sides as well as the lowest if any antibodies from long time use. So perhaps these crazy sides that everyone expects from years and years of generic growth banter on every forum imaginable keeps us wondering about these Jins. 
> 
> *I for one are happy I'm not here posting.. ." OMG these JINS are amazing, I cant feel my hands or feet!! Im holding 10lbs of water... these babies are def the real deal"....*


*
*
exactly ,good point.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Did you pass grade school? All the benefits that you supposedly get from HGH, I just don't think these give you the results that the pharma grade American HGH says it gives you. I'm just skeptical is all. Nobody taking these has really said or confirmed they have taken them for 6 months or longer and they have gotten all the benefits that HGH is supposed to give you


Simple - then don't waste your time or money on them and don't buy or pin them.

----------


## Buster Brown

I have been running Jins since March 1st at 4 ius 5 in 2 off with 100 mcgs. T4 ed. I began the Hgh at the start of my Pct and kept my calories at 500 a day over maintenance for four weeks. After that I began carb cycling. Nothing insane just trying to get used to my new maintenance calories and work around them. My diet has been clean and I train every body part once a week. My cardio has been less then stelar, only twice a week (work two jobs right now)
It is now approx. 11 weeks since I started and Ihave been experiencing some insane hand numbness to the point that it wakes me up at night. I have recently tried splitting up the shots twice a day to see if it makes a difference.
My fat loss is starting to show (bicep/ forearm veins that don't usually pop unless I'm taking orals) and the fat calipers indicate a loss of Two clicks (from 9 mm's around the waist to 7 mm's). I am still at about 15% bodyfat and it is still early in the HGh cycle, but it is headed in the right direction.

----------


## Rick Kane

7 weeks in at 4iu/ED. No AAS. 
I've done no cardio or change in diet. I have celiacs disease and have been on a strict diet since 2005. I'm a meso/endo type and even though I eat healthy year round and I tend to hold fat on pecs, abs and lower back. Typically when I use hgh I always do cardio and weights 5 times a week. Week 8 I start cardio/weights and will also have BW done to check thyroid output.
The reason I didn't do any this time was to see how EU Jins would affect my body with no change in lifestyle. Real Huma, Seros and Nords will yield results with little or no effort by user.
In the first 2 weeks my average weight increased by 3lbs. At the end of the first month I was experiencing vivid dreams and occasional numbness in extremities while asleep. 
Physical changes are very minor but still noticeable. The scale hasn't changed much but my girlfriend insists that my midsection definitely looks tighter. I can see it but it helps that someone else can confirm that it's not all in my head.

All in all I'm happy with this product and have no doubts about its authenticity. I haven't used western hgh since my daughter was born and although I have access to them, I can't justify the cost. 
These Jins are affordable and good and I plan to stay on until the wheels fall off.

----------


## swithuk

> 7 weeks in at 4iu/ED. No AAS. 
> I've done no cardio or change in diet. I have celiacs disease and have been on a strict diet since 2005. I'm a meso/endo type and even though I eat healthy year round and I tend to hold fat on pecs, abs and lower back. Typically when I use hgh I always do cardio and weights 5 times a week. Week 8 I start cardio/weights and will also have BW done to check thyroid output.
> The reason I didn't do any this time was to see how EU Jins would affect my body with no change in lifestyle. *Real Huma, Seros and Nords will yield results with little or no effort by user*.
> In the first 2 weeks my average weight increased by 3lbs. At the end of the first month I was experiencing vivid dreams and occasional numbness in extremities while asleep. 
> Physical changes are very minor but still noticeable. The scale hasn't changed much but my girlfriend insists that my midsection definitely looks tighter. I can see it but it helps that someone else can confirm that it's not all in my head.
> 
> All in all I'm happy with this product and have no doubts about its authenticity. I haven't used western hgh since my daughter was born and although I have access to them, I can't justify the cost. 
> These Jins are affordable and good and I plan to stay on until the wheels fall off.


thats interesting . so how do these jins compare to the Huma, Seros and Nords that youve taken ?

----------


## snowblowjoe

Thank you to all the literate posters out there who have a basic grasp of the English language. This is the exact kind of information I'm looking for thank you. These seem to be good to go definitely, maybe not as potent as American pharma hgh but still effective.

----------


## Granovich

> I have been running Jins since March 1st at 4 ius 5 in 2 off with 100 mcgs. T4 ed. I began the Hgh at the start of my Pct and kept my calories at 500 a day over maintenance for four weeks. After that I began carb cycling. Nothing insane just trying to get used to my new maintenance calories and work around them. My diet has been clean and I train every body part once a week. My cardio has been less then stelar, only twice a week (work two jobs right now)
> It is now approx. 11 weeks since I started and Ihave been experiencing some insane hand numbness to the point that it wakes me up at night. I have recently tried splitting up the shots twice a day to see if it makes a difference.
> My fat loss is starting to show (bicep/ forearm veins that don't usually pop unless I'm taking orals) and the fat calipers indicate a loss of Two clicks (from 9 mm's around the waist to 7 mm's). I am still at about 15% bodyfat and it is still early in the HGh cycle, but it is headed in the right direction.


congrats Buster. im at 6 iu ED now and upping it to 8 IU tomorrow. i think im getting exactly the same sides/gains
numbness is annoying. sometimes it hurts and takes few minutes to go away. yesterday my foot was numb for 10 min even thou i was trying to move it but it was really 10 minutes... also nice lose of fat although im on bulking cycle. no orals. i definitely have the same fat percentage if not little lower which sounds crazy as im up 15 lbs almost 4 weeks in cycle!!!!!!!!

----------


## slimshady01

> congrats Buster. im at 6 iu ED now and upping it to 8 IU tomorrow. i think im getting exactly the same sides/gains
> numbness is annoying. sometimes it hurts and takes few minutes to go away. yesterday my foot was numb for 10 min even thou i was trying to move it but it was really 10 minutes... also nice lose of fat although im on bulking cycle. no orals. i definitely have the same fat percentage if not little lower which sounds crazy as im up 15 lbs almost 4 weeks in cycle!!!!!!!!


That's good news bro .. Keep us updated on the cycle

----------


## Granovich

> That's good news bro .. Keep us updated on the cycle


i upped my test to prop to 100mg ED... hopefully will yield more results than 75mg ED.... test is awesome!!!

----------


## imom

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I decided to join after finding this thread. I'm in Ukraine at the moment and I'll be picking up some Jin from the local pharmacy later today.

It's my first time taking it, and I might be taking it for very different reasons to most of you. I got my IGF-1 BW back today. My count is 141 ng/ml and the lab range for my age group is 160-318, so I am deficient and I hope this will improve my energy, sleep, clarity of mind, healing and BF. I plan to take 2IU daily, 5/2, and re-test my IGF-1 in a month.

I do work out, but no BB. Will report back with my results.

----------


## Rick Kane

> thats interesting . so how do these jins compare to the Huma, Seros and Nords that youve taken ?


There is no way I can compare EU Jins to western hgh since I never took them at the same dose.
The most I've ever taken of Huma/Nord was 3ius 5/2 and Seros and Nutropin AQ at 2ius. 
I still believe Humatrope is the holy grail of hgh but I have nothing other than my opinion to back that up. 
One thing I will say about these Jins is that the typical negative sides associated with using hgh is almost non existent. The old Jins made my feet and ankles swell up which was the main reason I stuck with western pharmaceutical hgh. This stuff I'm on now seems to "burn cleaner".

----------


## swithuk

> There is no way I can compare EU Jins to western hgh since I never took them at the same dose.
> The most I've ever taken of Huma/Nord was 3ius 5/2 and Seros and Nutropin AQ at 2ius. 
> I still believe Humatrope is the holy grail of hgh but I have nothing other than my opinion to back that up. 
> One thing I will say about these Jins is that the typical negative sides associated with using hgh is almost non existent. The old Jins made my feet and ankles swell up which was the main reason I stuck with western pharmaceutical hgh. This stuff I'm on now seems to "burn cleaner".


ok good to know . well keep us posted as im interested in the compassion

----------


## marcus300

The Ukraine jins are pharm grade and ive not heard of seen any fakes out coming out of that country yet so all is well so long as you buy from a legit source. Pharm grade is pharm grade so all is good. Ive had 2 weeks off due to illness but other than that everything is going great, fat loss and some tissue gains have been ordered so time for delivery is all whats needed.

----------


## slimshady01

> The Ukraine jins are pharm grade and ive not heard of seen any fakes out coming out of that country yet so all is well so long as you buy from a legit source. Pharm grade is pharm grade so all is good. Ive had 2 weeks off due to illness but other than that everything is going great, fat loss and some tissue gains have been ordered so time for delivery is all whats needed.


Thanks for the update Marcus!

----------


## swithuk

yes thanks ...

----------


## snowblowjoe

I'm ignorant on this one. What exactly do you mean by tissue growth? Muscle building?

----------


## slimshady01

> I'm ignorant on this one. What exactly do you mean by tissue growth? Muscle building?


Yeah muscle tissue.

----------


## swithuk

they are now having stock problems . so please dont give this source out to people as they will not be able to keep up with demand

----------


## The Titan99

> Yeah muscle tissue.


I thought he was talking about Kleenex. The box I recently bought seems to be getting bigger. I attributed it to the Anadrol though... :Stfu:

----------


## human project

> Did you pass grade school? All the benefits that you supposedly get from HGH, I just don't think these give you the results that the pharma grade American HGH says it gives you. I'm just skeptical is all. Nobody taking these has really said or confirmed they have taken them for 6 months or longer and they have gotten all the benefits that HGH is supposed to give you


When I was in grade school I never remember taking a course over how to read shitty broken English and incomplete sentences......

----------


## human project

[QUOTE="snowblowjoe" THANK YOU TO ALL THE LITERATE POSTERS" who have a basic grasp of the English language. This is the exact kind of information I'm looking for thank you. These seem to be good to go definitely, maybe not as potent as American pharma hgh but still effective.[/QUOTE]


Originally Posted by snowblowjoe
I'm skeptical as if to use these for 6 months you get all the added benefits that hgh touts it can provide.


........

----------


## The Titan99

AND....the thread is back in the toilet....

----------


## marcus300

> they are now having stock problems . so please dont give this source out to people as they will not be able to keep up with demand


Can you keep this talk off the forum, we are not a source board so how can we stop giving out the source..............its been mentioned before on this thread so please no more talk about the source!

----------


## thisAngelBites

> I'm in Ukraine at the moment and I'll be picking up some Jin from the local pharmacy later today.



Imom, I'm headed to Ukraine in a couple of weeks. I've seen conflicting info on whether a scrip is needed at pharmacies, some say yes, some say no. Would you be kind enough to let me know what your experience is?

----------


## imom

> they are now having stock problems . so please dont give this source out to people as they will not be able to keep up with demand


True! My local pharmacy has more than 10 outlets in Kiev and none of them had it in stock. They told me they would order it in in a few days but today they said their supplier didn't have it. Fortunately I found another pharmacy today which had it and I just took my first dose  :Smilie: 




> Imom, I'm headed to Ukraine in a couple of weeks. I've seen conflicting info on whether a scrip is needed at pharmacies, some say yes, some say no. Would you be kind enough to let me know what your experience is?


You are supposed to have a script but some places are more lenient. I was asked (in Russian) and pretended I couldn't understand so they let it go this time but I'm not sure what will happen next time.

----------


## imom

Some thoughts after my first HGH/Jin experience:

- the online verification passed. Nice feature. The website even confirmed that my serial number was for the Ukraine market.
- why do they include 5 syringes? Are people normally re-using syringes? I bought a stack of insulin needles to go with it. I guess the 1ml syringes supplied are good for mixing 10IU in 1ml water and that's why they are provided.
- the water ampoules are really badly made. The first two I tried just imploded instead of the neck snapping off neatly (the first time I ended up with glass in my finger). I bought new ampoules as well.

Looking forward to seeing some results!

----------


## swithuk

> Can you keep this talk off the forum, we are not a source board so how can we stop giving out the source..............its been mentioned before on this thread so please no more talk about the source!


ok understood . apologies...

----------


## thisAngelBites

> You are supposed to have a script but some places are more lenient. I was asked (in Russian) and pretended I couldn't understand so they let it go this time but I'm not sure what will happen next time.


Thanks for letting me know. My intention to use it is much the same as yours. My tests were low, and my doc gave me a scrip, but going to the local pharmacy here means it is a small fortune. I hope you have good luck with it, and I hope you keep us posted to as to progress and how you feel.

It's funny how some of the websites insist a scrip is necessary, and others don't ask for it at all - but I hear that is par for the course in Ukraine.  :Smilie:  

Can I ask if you are an expat there? Your English sounds like you are a native speaker.

----------


## imom

> Thanks for letting me know. My intention to use it is much the same as yours. My tests were low, and my doc gave me a scrip, but going to the local pharmacy here means it is a small fortune.


It won't hurt to bring that script with you.




> I hope you keep us posted to as to progress and how you feel.


Thanks, I will.




> Can I ask if you are an expat there? Your English sounds like you are a native speaker.


Yes, an expat.

----------


## thisAngelBites

> It won't hurt to bring that script with you.


It's a scrip for Omnitrope pen (I presume the doc's default position is that people are scared of injections and want it to seem as little like an injection as possible). He did say he was approached by the jin people, tried them and was concerned they didn't hold up as well as western stuff. He also said I should I go ahead and try the jins myself and let him know what I thought, but the scrip was made out for Omni. I have no idea though what the pharmacy would think: if it being the same active as jintropin will matter, or whether it will not be the right scrip.

----------


## imom

> if it being the same active as jintropin will matter, or whether it will not be the right scrip.


The chances are that they won't even speak English, so just waving a piece of paper at them might be enough. If they do scrutinize it, you can argue that the active is the same and that Omnitrope is not available in Ukraine (I guess).

----------


## thisAngelBites

Yeah, I have been considering that argument. I'm still trying to do some research on whether I'll be hassled taking that stuff out of the country, even with a scrip, so I'm not quite sorted yet. I understand the laws are not always followed, but I would like to know what they are. I'm also told that bribes are a way of life; very different way of life than the UK! Good for you for having it pretty readily accessible.

----------


## ImpeccableChaos

> The Ukraine jins are pharm grade and ive not heard of seen any fakes out coming out of that country yet so all is well so long as you buy from a legit source. Pharm grade is pharm grade so all is good. Ive had 2 weeks off due to illness but other than that everything is going great, fat loss and some tissue gains have been ordered so time for delivery is all whats needed.


 The Jintropin is just as good as any US or EU Pharmacy Grade GH? Including Humatrope and Serostim, etc?

----------


## imom

> It's a schedule 3 drug you've ordered from a 3rd world country, chill out.


Who you callin' 3rd world!? 

We make the world's biggest planes here, and cars, trucks, pharmaceuticals, aerospace technology, etc. 100 Mbit internet is easy to get. Probably easier than in most of Europe. This aint Congo  :Smilie:

----------


## tiredofthepo

Xtralarg I would like to PM you regarding several jin questions please? thanks

----------


## snowblowjoe

Kiev girls mmmm

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Who you callin' 3rd world!? 
> 
> We make the world's biggest planes here, and cars, trucks, pharmaceuticals, aerospace technology, etc. 100 Mbit internet is easy to get. Probably easier than in most of Europe. This aint Congo


Lol  :Smilie:

----------


## largerthannormal

why cant you openly ask him?




> Xtralarg I would like to PM you regarding several jin questions please? thanks

----------


## Itsmytime

oh the good old days! arnie walkin in and takin a handful of gear when he got home haha

----------


## snowblowjoe

Is anyone else getting unbearable joint and bone pain? I can barely work out, what I just did I would definitely not call a workout, Wtf my body feels 80. On the bright side my skin is much better and I look younger but I don't know if its worth not being able to work out or if I have some other weird illness like bone cancer or something I don't know

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

How long have you been on them and what is your dose?

----------


## snowblowjoe

Almost a month with an average 4iu a day ed. Just took last 2 days off

----------


## slimshady01

My joints hurt but they seem to all the time. I just started low npp with my prop and var but sometimes that doesn't even work. 
Im doing 4iu ... 2iu in am and 2iu at night but at night I pin GHRP and CJC 10 min before the GH for a natural pulse. Oh and on the weekends I just shoot 2iu in the AM .. I train Monday - Friday

----------


## snowblowjoe

Yer joints always hurt and your always tired? Doesn't that make you feel miserable?I know that's how it would make me. I'm on week 6 of my cycle I'm thinking about getting off. Been on too much shit for too long. Gonna stick with the hgh but drop all the other hormones and research chemicals I think. Gonna give it a couple more days

----------


## swithuk

> Is anyone else getting unbearable joint and bone pain? I can barely work out, what I just did I would definitely not call a workout, Wtf my body feels 80. On the bright side my skin is much better and I look younger but I don't know if its worth not being able to work out or if I have some other weird illness like bone cancer or something I don't know


more importantly what else are you running apart from the g.h ?

----------


## snowblowjoe

Test and var. Aramosin and sometimes tamoxifen . Hcg . T3, t4

----------


## marcus300

> Yer joints always hurt and your always tired? Doesn't that make you feel miserable?I know that's how it would make me. I'm on week 6 of my cycle I'm thinking about getting off. Been on too much shit for too long. Gonna stick with the hgh but drop all the other hormones and research chemicals I think. Gonna give it a couple more days


Your definitely doing something wrong.
Whats the cycle?
what are your stats?
how long you been training?
how long did you have off in between cycles?

----------


## snowblowjoe

Marcus I appreciate your help but I've 99 percent made up my mind to just get off everything do pct and get hgh to 3iu 5 days on 2 off with t4 50mcg 
If I change my mind tho I'll give you all the info, cus it's alot and will take awhile to explain

----------


## slimshady01

> Marcus I appreciate your help but I've 99 percent made up my mind to just get off everything do pct and get hgh to 3iu 5 days on 2 off with t4 50mcg
> If I change my mind tho I'll give you all the info, cus it's alot and will take awhile to explain


Smart move looking out for your health

----------


## snowblowjoe

Ok I'm off the hgh. I think I might have just been really sensitive to it but it's definitely what is giving me terrible joint pain. Maybe it was due to my bone plates?

----------


## snowblowjoe

Shit works there, I look much healthier and youthful. Just can't deal with the joint pain and lethargy

----------


## ImpeccableChaos

> Shit works there, I look much healthier and youthful. Just can't deal with the joint pain and lethargy


I'm sorry if I missed it but what was your dose and frequency? Jins?

----------


## snowblowjoe

Ya Jins. On average I was running 4.5iu ed for like a month almost and was running t4, test, var. Syrnergism and stuffs.

----------


## Danabolic

Wow! Nice. I haven't seen them in that kinda box in at least 5-6 years. Everything non-scrip now looks like it could have been made in someone's backyard shed. Jealous maybe a little man.

----------


## swithuk

> Shit works there, I look much healthier and youthful. Just can't deal with the joint pain and lethargy


lethargy - thats why switched to taking mine at night

----------


## snowblowjoe

Swithuk do you have any bone and joint pain at all?

----------


## BG

> Shit works there, I look much healthier and youthful. Just can't deal with the joint pain and lethargy


A month isnt long enough to get any anti-aging results. its propably from dropping the aas. I look much younger when I come off (the bloat). Your joint pain is most likely from running to high of a dosage too fast. But coming off is the best bet, I dont think its for you no matter what.

BTW dont ask for advice, then when someone ask you stats, reply with some dumb answer not to give them.

----------


## snowblowjoe

Bg I'm allowed to change my mind twit. And I'm still running test 400mg ew. Before when I came off my pores didn't tighten up and look healthier. I was never bloated while running the gh

----------


## swithuk

> Swithuk do you have any bone and joint pain at all?


nope nothing . even when i went up to 7.u e.d . most i get is tingling hands and lethargy 
i know everyone reacts differently but id look at other gear your running as this seems quite extreme

----------


## The Titan99

> Bg I'm allowed to change my mind twit. And I'm still running test 400mg ew. *Before when I came off my pores didn't tighten up and look healthier.* I was never bloated while running the gh


Jesus man, 2 weeks ago you were PMing every one saying you thought you got scammed!! I thought you were just joking before but I'm starting to think your serious!! You just flat freak out about everything 24/7. You need to stop taking AAS, stop posting ridiculous BS (above) and maybe see about some Valium.

Since your done with all AAS and GH I guess you won't be posting here anymore?

----------


## swithuk

> Jesus man, 2 weeks ago you were PMing every one saying you thought you got scammed!! I thought you were just joking before but I'm starting to think your serious!! You just flat freak out about everything 24/7. You need to stop taking AAS, stop posting ridiculous BS (above) and maybe see about some Valium.
> 
> Since your done with all AAS and GH I guess you won't be posting here anymore?


hahahaha ilmao

----------


## snowblowjoe

I didn't think I got scammed I just wanted to make sure I had there right email address because I hadn't heard from them and tracking number wasn't working

----------


## Warrior1700

OK, finally got my new order. I had to go back to 2 IUs last week in fear of running out before I got the new order. I was at 3 IUs for 2 weeks prior and then down to 2 IUs last week. Can I jump to 4 IUs Mon or should I go back to 3 IUs for a week before I up it to 4? Thanks.

----------


## acidking

Talking about saving, do you take it everyday? Many are taking it ED, I think HGH should be taken EOD for better results. ED I noticed I am not having the deep sleep you had when you started, so I drop it to EOD and I sleep much better.

----------


## AnabolicDoc

> Talking about saving, do you take it everyday? Many are taking it ED, I think HGH should be taken EOD for better results. ED I noticed I am not having the deep sleep you had when you started, so I drop it to EOD and I sleep much better.


But your weekly dose is the same, right? For instance, instead of 3iu ed, you'd do 6iu eod? That's how it's recommended to optimize GH use in the educational part of this site. I haven't seen that elsewhere but I haven't looked specifically for it. (Edited to read as if English was my first language)

----------


## Warrior1700

> Talking about saving, do you take it everyday? Many are taking it ED, I think HGH should be taken EOD for better results. ED I noticed I am not having the deep sleep you had when you started, so I drop it to EOD and I sleep much better.



I am taking mine 5/2

----------


## acidking

I take 2iu EOD, earlier I ran 2 ED, so I am not really doubling the dose.

----------


## slimshady01

> I am taking mine 5/2


2 days off in a row?or spread?

----------


## swithuk

> But you weekly dose the same, right? Instead of 3iu ed, you'd do 6iu eod? That's how is recommended to optimize GH use in the educational part of this site. I haven't seen that elsewhere but I haven't looked specifically for it.


i take 5i.u e.d 
so you think i should take 10 i.u eod ?

----------


## Warrior1700

> 2 days off in a row?or spread?



Mon-Fri on, weekend off.

----------


## AnabolicDoc

> i take 5i.u e.d
> so you think i should take 10 i.u eod ?


Idk. Just repeating what's said if you go to steroid .com. A study is posted as well, to back it up, but it concerns children with hgh deficiency. Like I posted earlier, I haven't read anything else supporting this but haven't looked specifically into it either. I was under the impression that most ppl did 5 on / 2 off to save money, compared to 7 days a week.

----------


## snowblowjoe

I'm going to get back on in a month or so and I'm going to do 5 on 2 off at 2iu. If lethargy comes into play even with that low of a dose then I will do it before bed

----------


## marcus300

> I'm going to get back on in a month or so and I'm going to do 5 on 2 off at 2iu. If lethargy comes into play even with that low of a dose then I will do it before bed


2ius will be of no benefit and will be a waste of money, I would stay off steroids and hgh until you get your self in better condition and have some base to start from IMHO.. in the long run it will be far better for you

----------


## imom

> 2ius will be of no benefit and will be a waste of money, I would stay off steroids and hgh until you get your self in better condition and have some base to start from IMHO.. in the long run it will be far better for you


I don't understand this post. Can you elaborate? Plenty of people are doing 2IU e.d.

----------


## marcus300

> I don't understand this post. Can you elaborate? Plenty of people are doing 2IU e.d.


What do you expect 2 ius of gh is going to do to you? IMHO it will do nothing or very close to nothing when you take in what we produce naturally. Its a pointless exercise running 2ius unless your going to start low and ramp it up to 4ius were you will see some fat loss and condition and the usually health benefits over time but 2 ius imho will do nothing when young adolescents secrete HGH at the rate of about 700 μg/day, while healthy adults secrete HGH at the rate of about 400 μg/day. which works out very close to 2 ius naturally so you shutting down a system and replacing it with the same.

1mg = 3iu
700ug = .7mg
.7mg = 2.1iu This is how much HGH an adolescent secretes in a day
.4mg = 1.2iu This is how much HGH an adult secretes in a day

(Gardner, David G., Shoback, Dolores (2007). Greenspan's Basic and Clinical Endocrinology (8th ed.). New York: McGraw-Hill Medical. pp. 193201. ISBN 0-07-144011-9.) 

If you have used real hgh fro any length of time you will understand what dosages do t the body, they is no quick results with gh its a time thing and you need to use a min of 4 ius to see some health benefits and slight fat loss, you want to see muscle tissue gains and serious results you need to be running at least 8ius+ for 6months at least.

----------


## imom

Thanks for the clarification. If an adult secretes HGH at the rate of about 2 IUs per day, then that's probably a not a bad dose for people on replacement therapy like me, right? My IGF-1 was below the lower limit of the normal range, so my body is probably producing closer to 1 IU per day.

Also, you talked about "shutting down a system and replacing it with the same." I have been trying to find information about a feedback system for the pituitary gland's HGH production but haven't found anything yet. Do you have any source of information about how exogenous doses affect the body's natural production? And at what level might exogenous supply start to attenuate endogenous production. This is a very interesting topic for me and I'm sure others as well!

Either way, I was planning to do more blood work after 1 month and see what difference 2 IU e.d. makes to my IGF-1 and adjust my regimen if necessary. I'm aiming for an IGF-1 level of around 300 (up from my pre-treatment level of 140).

----------


## snowblowjoe

FYI I was just going to start at 2iu to minimize side effects and then slowly ramp up to 4iu

----------


## marcus300

> FYI I was just going to start at 2iu to minimize side effects and then slowly ramp up to 4iu


Like most on here I really don't think aas or hgh are for you at your stage but best of luck anyway.

----------


## marcus300

> Thanks for the clarification. If an adult secretes HGH at the rate of about 2 IUs per day, then that's probably a not a bad dose for people on replacement therapy like me, right? My IGF-1 was below the lower limit of the normal range, so my body is probably producing closer to 1 IU per day.
> 
> Also, you talked about "shutting down a system and replacing it with the same." I have been trying to find information about a feedback system for the pituitary gland's HGH production but haven't found anything yet. Do you have any source of information about how exogenous doses affect the body's natural production? And at what level might exogenous supply start to attenuate endogenous production. This is a very interesting topic for me and I'm sure others as well!
> 
> Either way, I was planning to do more blood work after 1 month and see what difference 2 IU e.d. makes to my IGF-1 and adjust my regimen if necessary. I'm aiming for an IGF-1 level of around 300 (up from my pre-treatment level of 140).


I didn’t know you was only taking hgh for replacement therapy. What disadvantages have you seen because your gh output is slightly lower than the normal and what advantages do you really think 2ius is going to give you?

It’s the IGF spike following the gh injection what actually activates the negative feedback loop and there are studies out there if you go looking for them which shows that suppression can last hours, so if you constantly use gh long enough and we all do because its pointless otherwise because the benefits only start to appear after months then your natural pules will be suppressed while injecting exogenous hgh . So it’s the elevation of the IGF what triggers the negative feedback loop which suppresses endogenous hgh.
I have got a load of studies on it somewhere which I shared here not that long ago which show various dosages showing suppression. Ive got them somewhere on my computer but if you do a search on the net I am sure you will be able to find them, if not when I have time I post them.

----------


## The Titan99

> I didn’t know you was only taking hgh for replacement therapy. What disadvantages have you seen because your gh output is slightly lower than the normal and what advantages do you really think 2ius is going to give you?
> 
> It’s the IGF spike following the gh injection what actually activates the negative feedback loop and there are studies out there if you go looking for them which shows that suppression can last hours, so if you constantly use gh long enough and we all do because its pointless otherwise because the benefits only start to appear after months then your natural pules will be suppressed while injecting exogenous hgh . So it’s the elevation of the IGF what triggers the negative feedback loop which suppresses endogenous hgh.
> I have got a load of studies on it somewhere which I shared here not that long ago which show various dosages showing suppression. Ive got them somewhere on my computer but if you do a search on the net I am sure you will be able to find them, if not when I have time I post them.


Hey Marcus, I'm training at 7:00 till 8:30 then doing 10 i.u.'s of Humalog followed 10 minutes later by 200 mcg MGF followed by 100 mcg IGF-1Lr3. Nutritionally I drink 50 g Dextrose/10g creatine/10 g glutamine 5 minutes post Slin. 15 minutes post slin 80 g whey protein/water. 1 hour post slin 60 g protein/50 g carb meal. It's now 10:00. I go to bed around 11:30. At 1:00 am I wake up and take 75 mcg T4 and 7 i.u.'s GH. Is there anything you'd change about this given what you've said regarding the IGF-1?

----------


## marcus300

> Hey Marcus, I'm training at 7:00 till 8:30 then doing 10 i.u.'s of Humalog followed 10 minutes later by 200 mcg MGF followed by 100 mcg IGF-1Lr3. Nutritionally I drink 50 g Dextrose/10g creatine/10 g glutamine 5 minutes post Slin. 15 minutes post slin 80 g whey protein/water. 1 hour post slin 60 g protein/50 g carb meal. It's now 10:00. I go to bed around 11:30. At 1:00 am I wake up and take 75 mcg T4 and 7 i.u.'s GH. Is there anything you'd change about this given what you've said regarding the IGF-1?



By the time we reach the age of 30 years old are hgh levels are already declining and continue to at around 12 to 15% per decade and between the ages of 30-40yrs old the amount we produce anyway isn't enough to repair all the damage what's occurring through our natural aging process ahyway. So I wouldn't worry to much about preserving your natural hgh levels because if using exogenous gh your tiny amount of natural gh is going to be supressed anyway.


I think LR3 is a complete waste of money and its all hype your better sticking with hgh IMHO and wouldn't advice over the internet regarding slin due to how dangerous it can be if not used correctly so I only advice regarding slin face to face. I've only ever tried it twice and didn't like it and found better results with other hormones.

----------


## The Titan99

> By the time we reach the age of 30 years old are hgh levels are already declining and continue to at around 12 to 15% per decade and between the ages of 30-40yrs old the amount we produce anyway isn't enough to repair all the damage what's occurring through our natural aging process ahyway. So I wouldn't worry to much about preserving your natural hgh levels because if using exogenous gh your tiny amount of natural gh is going to be supressed anyway.
> 
> 
> I think LR3 is a complete waste of money and its all hype your better sticking with hgh IMHO and wouldn't advice over the internet regarding slin due to how dangerous it can be if not used correctly so I only advice regarding slin face to face. I've only ever tried it twice and didn't like it and found better results with other hormones.


 So rather than mess with the IGF-1, you'd think it would be a better use of $$ to just go to 8-10 i.u.'s of GH (that would actually be a little cheaper.)?

----------


## marcus300

> So rather than mess with the IGF-1, you'd think it would be a better use of $$ to just go to 8-10 i.u.'s of GH (that would actually be a little cheaper.)?


Yes I do

----------


## The Titan99

> I'm going to get back on in a month or so and I'm going to do 5 on 2 off at 2iu. If lethargy comes into play even with that low of a dose then I will do it before bed


 This is the definition of bi polar posting. What are you going to do about the crippling joint pain? I guess you could stack it with massive doses of Vicodin...

----------


## imom

> What disadvantages have you seen because your gh output is slightly lower than the normal and what advantages do you really think 2ius is going to give you?


If the lab range represents 95% of results (I don't know which percentile they are using) then I'd be in the bottom 1%. I wouldn't call that 'slightly lower' than normal. 

I have seen a few doctors over the years regarding poor sleep, low energy, impaired mental ability, and just low QOL. They just gave me a standard blood panel and when everything came back ok, they shrugged. Then I discovered on my own that my Test and HGH levels were low, and that this could explain my symptoms. I am hoping that restoring these hormones to optimal values will improve my QOL in various ways. It is also healthier to be close to optimal values, as being low in these hormones can lead to many effects such as osteoporosis, early death, etc.

----------


## marcus300

> If the lab range represents 95% of results (I don't know which percentile they are using) then I'd be in the bottom 1%. I wouldn't call that 'slightly lower' than normal. 
> 
> I have seen a few doctors over the years regarding poor sleep, low energy, impaired mental ability, and just low QOL. They just gave me a standard blood panel and when everything came back ok, they shrugged. Then I discovered on my own that my Test and HGH levels were low, and that this could explain my symptoms. I am hoping that restoring these hormones to optimal values will improve my QOL in various ways. It is also healthier to be close to optimal values, as being low in these hormones can lead to many effects such as osteoporosis, early death, etc.


If you test is low then that will be the cause of your issues, get your self on trt asap

----------


## imom

> If you test is low then that will be the cause of your issues, get your self on trt asap


Thanks, I started that a few weeks ago too.

----------


## marcus300

> Thanks, I started that a few weeks ago too.


Give it a few weeks and I am sure things will get better for you, low T is a living hell. All you need to is get yourself balanced properly and this can take time but once you have your life will feel better again.

----------


## snowblowjoe

That's why I'm starting at such a low dosage bro. To mitigate the joint pain. I'm not doing it anytime soon. I feel good again tho no joint pain.

----------


## slimshady01

Marcus!

Pinning 4iu growth , I always go back and forth as to pin in the AM and PM.. Am would blunt cortisol but at night I feel this is when we repair grow etc..

Also that being said would 2iu in am then 2 pm work or would you just pop all 4 at once.

----------


## marcus300

> Marcus!
> 
> Pinning 4iu growth , I always go back and forth as to pin in the AM and PM.. Am would blunt cortisol but at night I feel this is when we repair grow etc..
> 
> Also that being said would 2iu in am then 2 pm work or would you just pop all 4 at once.


Something for you to think about,
There are many ways to administrate gh and ive tried and tested many of them. The suppression comes from elevated IGF levels which last hours so if you are using gh for long periods of time your natural gh pulse is going to be blunted anyway. You also got to understand that there is a reason why the largest natural gh pulse is at night and how large is this pulse if the average man is producing lets says 1.5ius daily. So if your taking exogenous hgh at reasonable dose your natural gh is going to be suppressed and even if it wasn't suppressed its not worth saving anyway because you don't produce enough even if your night time pulse was half of your daily hgh output. So if all the growth factors and benefits happen during REM when our largest pulse is activated then why not follow your natural body's rhythm and inject the largest amount at night to get the most benefits out of your exogenous hgh.

----------


## slimshady01

> Something for you to think about,
> There are many ways to administrate gh and ive tried and tested many of them. The suppression comes from elevated IGF levels which last hours so if you are using gh for long periods of time your natural gh pulse is going to be blunted anyway. You also got to understand that there is a reason why the largest natural gh pulse is at night and how large is this pulse if the average man is producing lets says 1.5ius daily. So if your taking exogenous hgh at reasonable dose your natural gh is going to be suppressed and even if it wasn't suppressed its not worth saving anyway because you don't produce enough even if your night time pulse was half of your daily hgh output. So if all the growth factors and benefits happen during REM when our largest pulse is activated then why not follow your natural body's rhythm and inject the largest amount at night to get the most benefits out of your exogenous hgh.


That's exactly what kept me thinking to pin all 4iu at night.. 

For some reason I always liked pinning before bed and as of now I will take my 4iu at night.. 

Thanks Marcus .

----------


## marcus300

> That's exactly what kept me thinking to pin all 4iu at night.. 
> 
> For some reason I always liked pinning before bed and as of now I will take my 4iu at night.. 
> 
> Thanks Marcus .


I'd still split the dose into 2 ius but pin one at night, better still would be if you was on more ius then pin the largest amount at night...

----------


## slimshady01

> I'd still split the dose into 2 ius but pin one at night, better still would be if you was on more ius then pin the largest amount at night...


Thanks again

----------


## freshmaker

I wear a sleep monitor that calculates light vs deep sleep. I've noticed that when I pin at night my sleep is much deeper. Just for that i pin an hour before bed.

----------


## snowblowjoe

What's the difference between light and deep sleep? Is deep just rem sleep and light does not have any rem activity?

----------


## human project

> What do you expect 2 ius of gh is going to do to you? IMHO it will do nothing or very close to nothing when you take in what we produce naturally. Its a pointless exercise running 2ius unless your going to start low and ramp it up to 4ius were you will see some fat loss and condition and the usually health benefits over time but 2 ius imho will do nothing when young adolescents secrete HGH at the rate of about 700 ?g/day, while healthy adults secrete HGH at the rate of about 400 ?g/day. which works out very close to 2 ius naturally so you shutting down a system and replacing it with the same.
> 
> 1mg = 3iu
> 700ug = .7mg
> .7mg = 2.1iu This is how much HGH an adolescent secretes in a day
> .4mg = 1.2iu This is how much HGH an adult secretes in a day
> 
> (Gardner, David G., Shoback, Dolores (2007). Greenspan's Basic and Clinical Endocrinology (8th ed.). New York: McGraw-Hill Medical. pp. 193201. ISBN 0-07-144011-9.)
> 
> If you have used real hgh fro any length of time you will understand what dosages do t the body, they is no quick results with gh its a time thing and you need to use a min of 4 ius to see some health benefits and slight fat loss, you want to see muscle tissue gains and serious results you need to be running at least 8ius+ for 6months at least.


Do you think 2iu's per shot 2-4 times a day is better or taking 4-8iu's at one time daily?

----------


## human project

> But your weekly dose is the same, right? For instance, instead of 3iu ed, you'd do 6iu eod? That's how it's recommended to optimize GH use in the educational part of this site. I haven't seen that elsewhere but I haven't looked specifically for it. (Edited to read as if English was my first language)


Why is every other day better?? So is splitting dsily doses bad also. Would it be best to just take a very large dose three times a week.??? I currently take 2ius 2 times a day 6 on 1 off... I also take a couple 2-5 iu's after really hard workouts where I use insulin .

----------


## marcus300

> Do you think 2iu's per shot 2-4 times a day is better or taking 4-8iu's at one time daily?


I have a article which I will post when I get chance to search for it on my other computer what's states the best dose would be
6-8ius a day split into two doses and I think its stressed that you should have 5 -7 hours inbetween injections. One being at night time. It makes really good reading.

If your hgh protocol is working stick with it, why change if your getting results. On a personal note I would prefer two injection per day.


be a total six to eight IU a day divided into two doses and having those five to seven hours apart. For example, a dose (either three or four IU) can be taken post training with another three to four IU dose before bed or during the night sleeping period."

----------


## marcus300

> Why is every other day better?? So is splitting dsily doses bad also. Would it be best to just take a very large dose three times a week.??? I currently take 2ius 2 times a day 6 on 1 off... I also take a couple 2-5 iu's after really hard workouts where I use insulin.


Ive had excellent results from EOD and E3D when I was running a heavy blast cycle with a large amount of gh.

----------


## human project

> Ive had excellent results from EOD and E3D when I was running a heavy blast cycle with a large amount of gh.


So 4-5iu's 2 times a day "10 iu's per day" three times a week would be better then 2.5iu's 2 times a day 6 on 1 off..... They both add up to a total of 30iu's per week but my question is are you saying that 3 times a week would be better for muscle growth?? You also said on a blast; I'm currently only running trt dose..... Does this matter?? Sorry for all the questions I just spend so much on gh "the most expensive part of bodybuilding" so I want to make sure I get the most for my money.....

----------


## marcus300

> So 4-5iu's 2 times a day "10 iu's per day" three times a week would be better then 2.5iu's 2 times a day 6 on 1 off..... They both add up to a total of 30iu's per week but my question is are you saying that 3 times a week would be better for muscle growth?? You also said on a blast; I'm currently only running trt dose..... Does this matter?? Sorry for all the questions I just spend so much on gh "the most expensive part of bodybuilding" so I want to make sure I get the most for my money.....


When I ran eod and e3d high dose it was on a heavy burst cycle, so I wouldn't run it like that on trt and you shouldn't be running a high dose anyway on trt. The best results for tissue growth are when you mix hgh with aas the synergy is remarkable but if your off cycle and just running trt then you should be around 4 ius IMHO.

There are many ways to run hgh, ive been running it lately ed for months now even on cycle, I only did eod and e3d when I was bulking heavy and wanted to gain serious muscle tissue.

----------


## AnabolicDoc

> Why is every other day better?? So is splitting dsily doses bad also. Would it be best to just take a very large dose three times a week.??? I currently take 2ius 2 times a day 6 on 1 off... I also take a couple 2-5 iu's after really hard workouts where I use insulin.


Sound like marcus answered all your questions, which is great bc I didn't know a lot of the answers. Thanks marcus!

----------


## marcus300

Interesting study I found on my computer what you guys may enjoy reading, also confirms some of the things ive been expressing over the last few posts. Study also shows positive results running high dose EOD protocol's 


*Body composition response to exogenous GH during training in highly conditioned adults, D. M. Crist, J Appl Physiol 65: 579-584, 1988*

Intro:
The effects of biosynthetic methionyl-human growth hormone (met-hGH) on body composition and endogenous secretion of growth hormone (GH) and insulin -like growth factor I (IGF-I) were studied in eight well-trained exercising adults between 22 and 33 yr of age for 6 weeks.


Dosing & Administration:
The met-hGH (experimental) treatment consisted of 8.0 mg (2 U/mg) per week of methGH (Protropin; Genentech, San Francisco, CA), which was divided into three doses (2.67 mg/dose) and delivered on alternate days (3 days/wk) in 0.5 ml of bacteriostatic diluent. Because of differences in the body weights of the subjects, the relative dose range varied between 0.03 and 0.05 mg/kg per injection. Injections were given between 0800 and 1500, and their delivery was rotated among four to six sites throughout the study period. Treatments were administered on a double-blind basis with neither the experimental subject nor the person administering the injections knowing which treatment was being delivered. The total weekly dose of met-hGH used in this study (8.0 mg) was considered supraphysiological, since the spontaneous release of human GH during a 24-h period is purportedly -0.68 mg (4.8 mg/wk) in men and 0.79 mg (5.5 mg/wk) in women (30), similar to amounts reported by others (6).


CONCLUSION
In the present study, we found that alternate-day treatment with met-hGH altered body composition in highly conditioned, exercising adults by increasing FFW (fat free weight), decreasing %fat, and increasing FFW (fat free weight)/FW (fat weight). These changes were significantly greater than those produced by exercise alone. 
...
Moreover we found that supraphysiological amounts of met-hGH were sufficient to significantly elevate circulating concentrations of IGF-I in all our subjects, confirming that the changes in body composition were indeed due to real alterations produced in vivo by the hormone treatment. 


Supression of endogenous GH
It has been reported previously that exogenous GH will suppress endogenous release of the hormone (19,23) and that this effect may be mediated in part by elevated levels of IGF-I (23). On a preliminary basis, we found that treatment for 6 wk with supraphysiological doses of met-hGH produced an impaired endogenous GH response to stimulation in some, but not all, of our subjects. This variable response may be related to the amount of hormone used in the study. Although a significant group elevation in IGF-I levels occurred during the met-hGH treatment, this response was still below the upper limit of normal (2.20 U/ml) for the study group. Thus it is plausible that the treatment dose of met-hGH used and the subsequent moderate increase in IGF-I levels led to feedback suppression of endogenous GH release in five of the seven subjects measured for this effect, whereas these physiological events were insufficient to produce this effect in two of the subjects. 


Intense exercise increases sensitivity to GH??
...One possible explanation for the disparity between our findings and those of others (25, 26) is that the stress of long-term, intensive exercise training could induce alterations in vivo, which might potentiate tissue sensitivity to the physiological actions of GH (2). In any case, it is clear from our findings that supraphysiological doses of met-hGH increased circulating concentrations of IGF-I and increased FFW (fat free weight) and decreased FW (fat weight) in highly conditioned, exercising adults. 


Soft-tissue Overgrowth?
There are two principal adverse reactions associated with excessive amounts of human GH, carbohydrate intolerance, and soft-tissue overgrowth. In the present study, we measured fasting blood glucose levels periodically throughout each treatment and found no real changes suggestive of a hyperglycemic response to methGH. Because soft-tissue overgrowth is associated with abnormally high levels of IGF-I, the normal responses observed suggest that the chance for soft-tissue overgrowth occurring in our subjects was minimal. However, it is unreasonable to conclude that use of met-hGH is safe as an adjunct to exercise in healthy adults until more subjects are studied over longer periods of time and with more stringent tests for detecting changes in glucose tolerance and soft-tissue overgrowth. 


Diet used
To avoid compromising the dietary requirements for optimal tissue anabolism during the met-hGH treatment, our subjects ingested between 2.05 and 2.10 g/kg a day of protein and a minimum number of kilocalories to maintain body weight. The kilocaloric requirement removed the potential bias from a dietary-induced FW loss. 


In Conclusion
We conclude that treatment with supraphysiological doses of met-hGH will significantly alter body composition in adults who are highly conditioned from years of exercise training. The magnitude of this effect, however, is dependent in part on the amount of hormone given per body weight of the individual rather than endogenous GH secretory status. Changes in body composition are directly related to met-hGH administration, but the manifestations of treatment may be mediated in part by increased production of IGF-I or other GH-dependent serum anabolic factors. Moreover, supraphysiological treatment with met-hGH in exercising adults may produce impairments in the stimulated release of endogenous GH in some individuals.

----------


## MajorPectorial

Great read. N1 yet again

----------


## swithuk

great read . thanks

----------


## human project

> Interesting study I found on my computer what you guys may enjoy reading, also confirms some of the things ive been expressing over the last few posts. Study also shows positive results running high dose EOD protocol's
> 
> Body composition response to exogenous GH during training in highly conditioned adults, D. M. Crist, J Appl Physiol 65: 579-584, 1988
> 
> Intro:
> The effects of biosynthetic methionyl-human growth hormone (met-hGH) on body composition and endogenous secretion of growth hormone (GH) and insulin -like growth factor I (IGF-I) were studied in eight well-trained exercising adults between 22 and 33 yr of age for 6 weeks.
> 
> Dosing & Administration:
> The met-hGH (experimental) treatment consisted of 8.0 mg (2 U/mg) per week of methGH (Protropin; Genentech, San Francisco, CA), which was divided into three doses (2.67 mg/dose) and delivered on alternate days (3 days/wk) in 0.5 ml of bacteriostatic diluent. Because of differences in the body weights of the subjects, the relative dose range varied between 0.03 and 0.05 mg/kg per injection. Injections were given between 0800 and 1500, and their delivery was rotated among four to six sites throughout the study period. Treatments were administered on a double-blind basis with neither the experimental subject nor the person administering the injections knowing which treatment was being delivered. The total weekly dose of met-hGH used in this study (8.0 mg) was considered supraphysiological, since the spontaneous release of human GH during a 24-h period is purportedly -0.68 mg (4.8 mg/wk) in men and 0.79 mg (5.5 mg/wk) in women (30), similar to amounts reported by others (6).
> ...


So how man actual iu's were administered per injection?? I know its 2.7ius per mg but I'm confused with how I would use this method.... I'm 250lbs

----------


## ImpeccableChaos

Thanks for the post marcus. Do you feel EOD protocol is good for QOL anti ageing, or more for BB?

----------


## snowblowjoe

If eod is so effective then why don't they prescribe that protocol when you go to an anti aging clinic?

----------


## AnabolicDoc

A lot of common practices of modern medicine are not necessarily the most superior approach, particularly in this area of medicine. Not to say they aren't good, just sometimes fall a little short. You'll find that subspecialties that are heavily studied and investigated, such as critical care, cardiology, infectious disease, and so forth demonstrate a much higher rate of "best practices".

----------


## Rick Kane

> If eod is so effective then why don't they prescribe that protocol when you go to an anti aging clinic?


Because anti aging is a lifestyle based on long term hgh supplementation with an emphasis on healthy living, not tissue growth. Obviously patients are also looking for aesthetic improvements but no AA clinic will script a patient for almost 8ius eod. Off label hgh use for AA is a gray area to begin with since that's not what it's approved for.

----------


## snowblowjoe

That all makes sense. I'm also not naive enough to think Dr's are always right. Hgh just seems like one of those compounds were theories constantly change. As soon as you think you have all the data then another study comes out proving your previous theory all wrong. Makes sense tho, any newer compound goes through this process. I'd bet it doesn't really matter too much when you take it but that's just a gut instinct.

----------


## AnabolicDoc

> Because anti aging is a lifestyle based on long term hgh supplementation with an emphasis on healthy living, not tissue growth. Obviously patients are also looking for aesthetic improvements but no AA clinic will script a patient for almost 8ius eod. Off label hgh use for AA is a gray area to begin with since that's not what it's approved for.


The FDA had actually gone as far as prohibiting the prescribing of hgh for anti-aging or related purposes. Violating these restrictions is punishable by harsh actions (such as loss of licensing) and/or fines.

----------


## snowblowjoe

Why does the fda suck so bad. They have no problem licensing drugs they know will probably cause a lawsuit within a decade due to fukd up side effects

----------


## Believe

wow tons of great info in here, looks like i have some reading to do.

----------


## imom

> Interesting study I found on my computer ...


Thanks for posting that. It's a pity that it wasn't more specific about the endogenous HGH suppression. "An impaired endogenous GH response" could mean 5% or 95%.

----------


## imom

> So how man actual iu's were administered per injection?? I know its 2.7ius per mg but I'm confused with how I would use this method.... I'm 250lbs


It's equivalent to 3 IU per day.

----------


## AnabolicDoc

If you look at the prescribing inserts of at least some hgh preparations, it states 2.7iu = 1mg

----------


## imom

Well this stuff certainly works. My IGF-1 quadrupled after 3 weeks of 2IU/day! I will try 1IU/day for a while.

----------


## slimshady01

> Well this stuff certainly works. My IGF-1 quadrupled after 3 weeks of 2IU/day! I will try 1IU/day for a while.


When did u get bloods done and what were before and after lvls exact ?

----------


## imom

> When did u get bloods done and what were before and after lvls exact ?


Both tests were done late morning with no food or drink since previous day.
Second test was done before my daily injections, so 24 hours since previous shot. 

My IGF-1 was at 141 ng/ml (lab range: 160-318)

My IGF-1 is now at 692 after taking just 2IU per day for 3 weeks. This is more than I want so I will scale down and retest in a few weeks. I also started Test replacement therapy (75mg Test Prop/week) at the same time so there might have been some synergy going on there.

----------


## slimshady01

> Both tests were done late morning with no food or drink since previous day.
> Second test was done before my daily injections, so 24 hours since previous shot.
> 
> My IGF-1 was at 141 ng/ml (lab range: 160-318)
> 
> My IGF-1 is now at 692 after taking just 2IU per day for 3 weeks. This is more than I want so I will scale down and retest in a few weeks. I also started Test replacement therapy (75mg Test Prop/week) at the same time so there might have been some synergy going on there.


Wow that's amazing,those igf levels are what 6iu would normally give you! 

Also if your on TRT why are they giving you test prop? Prop is in and out in 3-4 days were cyp and enth are the traditional TRT esters used.

----------


## thisAngelBites

I'm a little confused. I remember reading back somewhere in this thread (or the Chinese thread?) that some substances (peptides or peptides plus something - something in those vials masquerading as HGH) increased IGF1 too much for whatever reason, and that real HGH increases by some amount, but that there was an inflated rise in IGF1. So that if you had real HGH you expected a certain rise, but if it was fake there could be this enormous rise. 

I've searched and can't find it, and I'd rather not have to read both theads in their entirety again! Can somebody reiterate this for me?

----------


## slimshady01

> I'm a little confused. I remember reading back somewhere in this thread (or the Chinese thread?) that some substances (peptides or peptides plus something - something in those vials masquerading as HGH) increased IGF1 too much for whatever reason, and that real HGH increases by some amount, but that there was an inflated rise in IGF1. So that if you had real HGH you expected a certain rise, but if it was fake there could be this enormous rise.
> 
> I've searched and can't find it, and I'd rather not have to read both theads in their entirety again! Can somebody reiterate this for me?


That was for growth serum test, generics were pulling a score of say 60 on 10iu pinned IM when pharma grade would be in the 20s.. That threw up red flags. 

But normally and correct me if I'm wrong per 1iu gh that would normally raise IGF by 100. So if you were on 6iu you could expect a level of 600.. I'm sure it varies by individuals and other factors but it was a mere guideline. 

Ill let Marcus chime in, but bottom line if your running licensed GH like that of the Jins I would trust my blood work 100%.

----------


## imom

> Also if your on TRT why are they giving you test prop?


It's all I can find here. I don't mind.

----------


## imom

> I'm a little confused. I remember reading back somewhere in this thread (or the Chinese thread?) that some substances (peptides or peptides plus something - something in those vials masquerading as HGH) increased IGF1 too much for whatever reason, and that real HGH increases by some amount, but that there was an inflated rise in IGF1. So that if you had real HGH you expected a certain rise, but if it was fake there could be this enormous rise. 
> 
> I've searched and can't find it, and I'd rather not have to read both theads in their entirety again! Can somebody reiterate this for me?


This was Jintropin from a pharmacy, with all the security features verified, etc  :Smilie:  I suspect that my personal body chemistry maybe be unusual or there is something else going on. My IGF-1 can't be due to the 2IU alone, I wouldn't have thought. I'll have to keep blood testing to get a better picture of what's going on.

----------


## slimshady01

> This was Jintropin from a pharmacy, with all the security features verified, etc  I suspect that my personal body chemistry maybe be unusual or there is something else going on. My IGF-1 can't be due to the 2IU alone, I wouldn't have thought. I'll have to keep blood testing to get a better picture of what's going on.


Well it's not a bad thing.. Keep us posted

----------


## The Titan99

> Wow that's amazing,those igf levels are what 6iu would normally give you! 
> 
> Also if your on TRT why are they giving you test prop? Prop is in and out in 3-4 days were cyp and enth are the traditional TRT esters used.


How do you even dose test P at 75 mg per week? That is a perfect example for the wrong tool for the job. Nebio (I think that's the name) you inject once a month.

----------


## imom

> How do you even dose test P at 75 mg per week?


3 x 25mg per week. I don't have access to everything here in Ukraine. At least the prices are good.

----------


## The Titan99

> 3 x 25mg per week. I don't have access to everything here in Ukraine. At least the prices are good.


Well, that sucks. 1/4 ml 3 times a week. I'd be on the lookout for cyp or decoanate.

----------


## AnabolicDoc

> How do you even dose test P at 75 mg per week? That is a perfect example for the wrong tool for the job. Nebio (I think that's the name) you inject once a month.


I think Nebido is intended to be used once every 10 to 14 weeks, according to the manufacturer. It's 1000mg in 4ml of test undecanoate. But I imagine if you're on a higher weekly dose then it would be given more often. It's not approved in all countries, including the U.S.

----------


## marcus300

> I think Nebido is intended to be used once every 10 to 14 weeks, according to the manufacturer. It's 1000mg in 4ml of test undecanoate. But I imagine if you're on a higher weekly dose then it would be given more often. It's not approved in all countries, including the U.S.


I've been on Nebido for years and I am prescribed one shot every 11 weeks and its the best therapy by far imho.

----------


## slimshady01

Wow you guys are lucky, don't see that here in the states!

----------


## AnabolicDoc

> I've been on Nebido for years and I am prescribed one shot every 11 weeks and its the best therapy by far imho.


Do you supplement with a transdermal towards the end of the 11 weeks?

I could be wrong but I think the UK is their biggest market. I've only heard good things about it, not sure why it's not in the US. It is made by Bayer so they should have some pull :-)

----------


## marcus300

> Do you supplement with a transdermal towards the end of the 11 weeks?
> 
> I could be wrong but I think the UK is their biggest market. I've only heard good things about it, not sure why it's not in the US. It is made by Bayer so they should have some pull :-)


I use to be on 12 week protocol but felt a slip around the 11 week mark so got put on 11 week, I don't take anything else and I feel like 21 yrs old again.

The FDA are slowing it down due to some studies what showed some patients having pip, or that's what they say lol

----------


## The Titan99

PIP every 11 weeks? Bummer. I've been doing ed injections of 4 ml for 8 weeks!! Not counting GH, MGF, IGF-1 and HCG . Can't wait for a break there. They could inject me with an 18 g needle and I wouldn't care if it was every 11 weeks!! I wonder if Nebio is available in Thailand?

----------


## AnabolicDoc

They have listed on their website the countries in which it is available. I would bet it's nebido.com.

----------


## The Titan99

> They have listed on their website the countries in which it is available. I would bet it's nebido.com.


Thanks. You're right. It's a very short list.

----------


## BG

Its bullshit the 4iu kits are more per iu then the 10iu kits. They told me the dont feel the price difference is crucial. Crazy.

----------


## slimshady01

> Its bullshit the 4iu kits are more per iu then the 10iu kits. They told me the dont feel the price difference is crucial. Crazy.


that's why the 10iu are always running out of stock!!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Its bullshit the 4iu kits are more per iu then the 10iu kits. They told me the dont feel the price difference is crucial. Crazy.


They know how convenient those 4iu vials are huh  :Smilie:

----------


## snowblowjoe

4iu vials are wack! Just like titans momma

----------


## Warrior1700

> Its bullshit the 4iu kits are more per iu then the 10iu kits. They told me the dont feel the price difference is crucial. Crazy.


Why get the 4iu anyway over the 10?

----------


## beerdogg

> Why get the 4iu anyway over the 10?


They are out of the 10iu kits right now.

----------


## BG

Yup and they are trying to push the over stock of 4iu for more an iu. Scammers, they are never happy, have to be greedy.

----------


## Rick Kane

Has anyone had their IGF levels tested while on these?

----------


## slimshady01

> Has anyone had their IGF levels tested while on these?


Don't think so, at least no one has reported

----------


## Rick Kane

> Don't think so, at least no one has reported


I just paid for one. Have to set the date now. What sucks is my state no longer allows it. Now I have to drive into Washington DC to do it.

----------


## slimshady01

> I just paid for one. Have to set the date now. What sucks is my state no longer allows it. Now I have to drive into Washington DC to do it.


Sweet bro let us know the results!

----------


## imom

> Has anyone had their IGF levels tested while on these?


Yes, my IGF-1 rose a lot after 2 weeks on these.

----------


## MajorPectorial

> They are out of the 10iu kits right now.


Back in at end of July tho I believe.

----------


## slimshady01

> Yes, my IGF-1 rose a lot after 2 weeks on these.


You got from
The same place everyone else did? How much were you taking and how high did igf go .

----------


## beerdogg

> Back in at end of July tho I believe.


They are saying august now.

----------


## marcus300

Marcustropin is far better its made in the UK

----------


## AnabolicDoc

I've been pushing for AnabolicDocTropin!

----------


## The Titan99

Any one know if or when the 10 i.u. vials are available?

----------


## marcus300

> Any one know if or when the 10 i.u. vials are available?


Your better asking your source, no one here could answer.

----------


## marcus300

> I've been pushing for AnabolicDocTropin!


Those are generics and we all know what they are ...................sugar and water

----------


## imom

> You got from
> The same place everyone else did? How much were you taking and how high did igf go .


I got mine over the counter here in Ukraine.
After 2 weeks of 2IU/day my IGF-1 rose from 140 to 692 ng/ml.
I started a thread here asking about other people's experience of dose v IGF-1 level but got almost no response. I wonder what kind of IGF-1 levels people are attaining who are taking 4-6 IU/day, and I wonder how unusual my response was (which seems out of the norm compared to others here). Now I am on 1IU/day and last reading was 333 which is nearly ideal in my opinion.

----------


## testluva

> Any one know if or when the 10 i.u. vials are available?


Should be in mid August. I had to settle for the 4iu kits.

----------


## AnabolicDoc

> Those are generics and we all know what they are ...................sugar and water


Now my secret is out!

----------


## acidking

> I got mine over the counter here in Ukraine.


Which brand you got? Jintropin? I am in russia and I checked in pharmacies but they wouldn't give it without a prescription.




> Has anyone had their IGF levels tested while on these?


I haven't, but been on it six months now, and I can say for sure I have no doubt this stuff works.

----------


## lundgren

Hello everyone ! 
I see some members have the new Jintropin from Uk / Ru and i have get my first kit.
I had the opportunity to use in the old days the real Jintropin, until he stopped international sales.
Now i have got the Ukrainian, the serial number work at the official website Gensci-China, but he's looking a little bit different from the first picture in this thread.




> I've had great feedback from many guys who have used these, many say its the same as the old jins years ago which is great news. 
> 
> Bout time hey mate


 That's a great news !  :Smilie:

----------


## imom

> Which brand you got? Jintropin?


yes, Jintropin

----------


## slimshady01

> yes, Jintropin


Are those your 4iu pics? Look mint to me..

----------


## imom

> Are those your 4iu pics? Look mint to me..


No, not my pics. I've only bought 10IU kits so far.

----------


## slimshady01

Yeah the 10iu are yellow.

----------


## The Titan99

It just occurred to me that if you were getting 800 i.u.'s, 10 i.u. kits (4) would be more money than 4 i.u. kits (10). The reason I say this is that I'll be doing 8 i.u.'s while blasting and 4 i.u.'s while cruising. Stay's fresher and would be more convenient really... Something to think about. I just assumed the the 10's would be a lot cheaper.

----------


## testluva

Who's having delays receiving their orders? Been waiting four weeks now. Unable to give a tracking number. Normally I would receive it in three weeks with a tracking number. Also 10iu kits are really back ordered. Had to settle for the 4iu kits.

----------


## The Titan99

> Who's having delays receiving their orders? Been waiting four weeks now. Unable to give a tracking number. Normally I would receive it in three weeks with a tracking number. Also 10iu kits are really back ordered. Had to settle for the 4iu kits.


Let me know when you get it or if there's a problem. I want too order soon too.

----------


## marcus300

There seems to be problems with a lot of orders

Feedback isn't good at the moment. 

Be careful

----------


## beerdogg

Its been a month for me too.

----------


## The Titan99

Bogus!! Let me know what happens. I need to order in the next couple of days. 4 i.u. vials from Ukraine, right?

----------


## imom

Hmm, 10IU kits still available from the local pharmacies here.

----------


## The Titan99

I was gonna order the 4 i.u kits but I want to make sure they'll come...

----------


## slimshady01

They are getting slammed and can't keep up with the demand. Yet they try to fulfill all orders and get your money even if it takes 2 months to ship.. It's a tough situation.
Glad I ordered a years worth , i hope they figure out a way to keep up with the demand because in a years time or less I will need more.

----------


## The Titan99

OK. I guess I'm going to order 1000 i.u.'s tomorrow. Unfortunately it won't last a year though! LOL!

----------


## acidking

1000 would last you more than 2 years. In my opinion, don't be mindless and waste it by shooting 5iu everyday, it's no use, in fact, I believe the effect will start to diminish unless you stop it for a while, so EoD is the best route, and you don't need 5, 2iu is enough. There's a misconception that more is better, but I don't believe that's the case with HGH.

----------


## slimshady01

> 1000 would last you more than 2 years. In my opinion, don't be mindless and waste it by shooting 5iu everyday, it's no use, in fact, I believe the effect will start to diminish unless you stop it for a while, so EoD is the best route, and you don't need 5, 2iu is enough. There's a misconception that more is better, but I don't believe that's the case with HGH.


I do 4iu with peps before my 2 split shots. Also 6 days a week not 7..

----------


## The Titan99

> 1000 would last you more than 2 years. In my opinion, don't be mindless and waste it by shooting 5iu everyday, it's no use, in fact, I believe the effect will start to diminish unless you stop it for a while, so EoD is the best route, and you don't need 5, 2iu is enough. There's a misconception that more is better, but I don't believe that's the case with HGH.


Thanks for the advise but I would never do less than 6 i.u.'s ed. 2 i.u.'s is a waste and 2 i.u.'s eod is ridiculous!! I have a lot of REAL experience with GH and for muscle growth exactly the opposite of what you say is true. The more you do the better the results. This is in fact the case with HGH. I've gone as high as 10 i.u's a day and had exponential effects. You really ought to try it before giving out advise based on what you heard. GH is not AAS.

So, at 10 i.u.'s a day it would last 100 days.

----------


## BG

> 1000 would last you more than 2 years. In my opinion, don't be mindless and waste it by shooting 5iu everyday, it's no use, in fact, I believe the effect will start to diminish unless you stop it for a while, so EoD is the best route, and you don't need 5, 2iu is enough. There's a misconception that more is better, but I don't believe that's the case with HGH.


You have no idea what your talking about.

----------


## testluva

> They are getting slammed and can't keep up with the demand. Yet they try to fulfill all orders and get your money even if it takes 2 months to ship.. It's a tough situation.
> Glad I ordered a years worth , i hope they figure out a way to keep up with the demand because in a years time or less I will need more.


I agree. I sent a complaint email regarding the delay and no tracking number being sent after four weeks. They just replied back this morning " sorry for the delays, your order didn't ship yet, but will go out this Friday" they also sent me another email saying they will send tracking info on Monday after they ship on Friday. WTF I paid for four 200iu kits over four weeks ago and only now they shipping since I was complaining. Like Slimshady01 said could take two months to receive so plan your cycle well.

----------


## The Titan99

> You have no idea what your talking about.


That's what I was trying to say!!! LOL!!!

----------


## austinite

This thread keeps getting funnier.

----------


## testluva

I just received another email. After waiting four weeks and agreeing to take the 4iu kits instead of the 10iu due to back order when I initially placed my order. They told me now I'm getting the 4iu kits sent out this Friday. Still no 10iu kits and going on five weeks now and still without what I wanted.

Hey Beerdogg you might want to email them with a follow up. Your order could be also delayed since its been a month and no order received. You might also need to settle for the 4iu kits which they probably didn't send out yet also unless you complain.

----------


## beerdogg

My last two orders were the 4iu kits because they have been out of the 10iu kits since June. Let me know if you get a tracking number testluva.

----------


## testluva

Looks like a good thing is slowly coming to an end. I hope no one gets stuck without receiving their order. This could be an early early warning sign. Buyer beware. Looks like I'm going back to my other brand.

----------


## slimshady01

> Looks like a good thing is slowly coming to an end. I hope no one gets stuck without receiving their order. This could be an early early warning sign. Buyer beware. Looks like I'm going back to my other brand.


Yup they got to popular and now can't keep up. They have no problem taking the money and saying might be a small delay etc.. But that small delay is turning Into months..

Same thing happened on my last order, they said it was sent. A week later I asked for tracking and they sent me 4 lol, said maybe one is yours since they all going to the USA. Well after waiting for all to get delivered none were.. I got mad and asked wtf they telling me it was shipped and wasn't ... Well luckily I got the last of the 10iu and received track on a Sunday and was at my door friday!! 

They seem to pull through but that are getting way over their heads now .

----------


## Buster Brown

I had received a 10 iu kit in June and remember thinking at that time that the communication was all over the place. Just like the Roman empire....A great rise and a great fall. Hate to see this going in that direction, hope they square up with you guys who have orders hanging.

----------


## Granovich

> You have no idea what your talking about.


X2 on what BG said. 
this guy has no idea what he's talking about!

----------


## beerdogg

Well I finally got my tracking number.

----------


## The Titan99

I just paid yesterday and got an immediate response saying thanks for the payment and my order will be shipped this week.

----------


## Granovich

seems like they got the Jins back in stock

----------


## The Titan99

I ordered the 4 i.u. kits hoping they would come quicker. Also, I'm going to be doing 8 i.u.'s blasting for 8 weeks, then 4 i.u.'s for 2 weeks then back up to 8 for 8 and so on.

----------


## snowblowjoe

Its well-known the physical effects of HGH but is anyone having mental effects from it like better memory or a sense of well-being and just being in a generally great mood?

----------


## Granovich

> I ordered the 4 i.u. kits hoping they would come quicker. Also, I'm going to be doing 8 i.u.'s blasting for 8 weeks, then 4 i.u.'s for 2 weeks then back up to 8 for 8 and so on.


is it for financial reasons or you actually feel better and see more results doing it this way ? cuz from what i read, for HGH to increase IGF levels it takes a while so deloading it for couple of weeks wont really change anything. im not sure thou

----------


## GearIdentity

Anyone perform a hgh serum tests on these Ukraine Jintropin?

I got some Jintropin from hong kong that scored poorly, a 13.7 after 10ius 3h15min post injection.

----------


## human project

> Anyone perform a hgh serum tests on these Ukraine Jintropin?
> 
> I got some Jintropin from hong kong that scored poorly, a 13.7 after 10ius 3h15min post injection.


Did you inject iv, im, or sub q??

----------


## The Titan99

> is it for financial reasons or you actually feel better and see more results doing it this way ? cuz from what i read, for HGH to increase IGF levels it takes a while so deloading it for couple of weeks wont really change anything. I'm not sure thou


Ronnie Rowland told me to run it this way to avoid insulin desensitizing. I think. I do it because I think it's most effective with larger doses of AAS where on deloads I drop back to test only between 250-400 mg. I shoot the whole thing at midnight. I know Marcus says to split it up. Next time I'm thinking of doing 4 i.u.'s on waking and 4 i.u.'s pre-workout. What do you guy's think?

----------


## ImpeccableChaos

> Anyone perform a hgh serum tests on these Ukraine Jintropin?
> 
> I got some Jintropin from hong kong that scored poorly, a 13.7 after 10ius 3h15min post injection.


Have you tested with any US or EU pharm grade for baseline like Serostim? Or any other GH, some people are low responders?

----------


## imom

> Or any other GH, some people are low responders?


This is an actual GH test he's referring to. It doesn't involve any response. However, timing is important and I imagine a subq injection could potentially deliver too slowly to give much of a spike. The best way would be an IV under medical supervision if you really want to see a fast spike in serum levels.

----------


## imom

Update from Ukraine: I tried to get a 10 IU kit at the pharmacy today but they said they will be out of them until October! I had to get a 4 IU kit instead which costs slightly more than the 10 IU kit and only 40 IU in total as opposed to 50 IU. Basically it costs 30% more per IU. Not good.

----------


## slimshady01

> Update from Ukraine: I tried to get a 10 IU kit at the pharmacy today but they said they will be out of them until October! I had to get a 4 IU kit instead which costs slightly more than the 10 IU kit and only 40 IU in total as opposed to 50 IU. Basically it costs 30% more per IU. Not good.


Well that's right in line with what everyone is saying .. Ukraine jins are tough to get even in the pharmacy!! It's because we are all ordering and soaking up the market!

----------


## Granovich

> Ronnie Rowland told me to run it this way to avoid insulin desensitizing. I think. I do it because I think it's most effective with larger doses of AAS where on deloads I drop back to test only between 250-400 mg. I shoot the whole thing at midnight. I know Marcus says to split it up. Next time I'm thinking of doing 4 i.u.'s on waking and 4 i.u.'s pre-workout. What do you guy's think?


sounds reasonable . i split mine to 2 doses . 4 iu upon waking up and 4 iu before sleep
im thinking of doing the 2nd before workout to give chance to my natural GH to produce before sleep. but i dont even know if that would happen if i move my 2nd shot to pre workout.. and frankly i dont know if it will be as effective as before sleep ...
btw if you want to avoid insulin sensitivity you should definitely split the dose and not shoot 8 iu at 1 time.

----------


## swithuk

sorry to go off topic .... ive just been away for 2 weeks and off the jins . i was running 5-7 i.u e.d 

should i go straight back to 5-7 or drop down to say 3 and work my way back up ? as i can get a bit bloated in the face (especially on test)

thanks

----------


## slimshady01

> sorry to go off topic .... ive just been away for 2 weeks and off the jins . i was running 5-7 i.u e.d
> 
> should i go straight back to 5-7 or drop down to say 3 and work my way back up ? as i can get a bit bloated in the face (especially on test)
> 
> thanks


Work your way back up, save money and still get results... That's my opinion

----------


## beerdogg

I was told the 10iu kits might be back in a couple of weeks.

----------


## The Titan99

> sounds reasonable . i split mine to 2 doses . 4 iu upon waking up and 4 iu before sleep
> im thinking of doing the 2nd before workout to give chance to my natural GH to produce before sleep. but i dont even know if that would happen if i move my 2nd shot to pre workout.. and frankly i dont know if it will be as effective as before sleep ...
> btw if you want to avoid insulin sensitivity you should definitely split the dose and not shoot 8 iu at 1 time.


Yea, at 48 years old I think it's like Marcus says, you don't really have much natural production to worry about. Same as worrying about Deca and Tren , I don't really worry anymore about recovery. It's the silver lining in the old age cloud I guess. My next run of HGH I'll probably try the same as you, 4 waking, 4 before sleeping. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't sensitivity to insulin what you want? I think prolonged use of GH INHIBITS insulin sensitivity, which is NOT what you want, right?

----------


## Granovich

> Yea, at 48 years old I think it's like Marcus says, you don't really have much natural production to worry about. Same as worrying about Deca and Tren, I don't really worry anymore about recovery. It's the silver lining in the old age cloud I guess. My next run of HGH I'll probably try the same as you, 4 waking, 4 before sleeping. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't sensitivity to insulin what you want? I think prolonged use of GH INHIBITS insulin sensitivity, which is NOT what you want, right?


im not really sure but what you said makes sense cuz you want to be sensitive so it works.. 
i know that too much at one dose isnt good LOL
thats why its a good thing to have glucose device thing on you to check ur levels everyday and make sure you are good.

----------


## Granovich

> I was told the 10iu kits might be back in a couple of weeks.


Great news!
i really hope so!

----------


## testluva

Finally after waiting for six weeks they finally sent me my kits and email me tracking numbers. Looks like its being shipped from Ukraine now. The only thing that is crappy is i had to settle for the 4iu kits. No 10iu kits are available. I cant wait for a couple of weeks.

----------


## BG

> Update from Ukraine: I tried to get a 10 IU kit at the pharmacy today but they said they will be out of them until October! I had to get a 4 IU kit instead which costs slightly more than the 10 IU kit and only 40 IU in total as opposed to 50 IU. Basically it costs 30% more per IU. Not good.


I posted about this weeks ago.

----------


## imom

> I posted about this weeks ago.


I'm talking about the actual pharmacy stock, not a 'source'.

----------


## GearIdentity

> Did you inject iv, im, or sub q??


IM 3h15 post injection.

----------


## GearIdentity

> Have you tested with any US or EU pharm grade for baseline like Serostim? Or any other GH, some people are low responders?


Yes I had done the exact same protocol prior with 8iu ********** and scored a 20.5.

----------


## swithuk

> Work your way back up, save money and still get results... That's my opinion


ok thanks

----------


## MajorPectorial

erm is it just me oris the site under construction
 :Frown:

----------


## slimshady01

> erm is it just me oris the site under construction


Site has always been under construction.

----------


## 360LIFE

someone pm me about the jins from uk peace

----------


## marcus300

> someone pm me about the jins from uk peace


No one can pm, what do you want to know

----------


## 360LIFE

thanks Marcus basicly in a nutshell i'm in the states right now catch my drift peace cant post my e-mail for some reason

----------


## 360LIFE

Marcus want do you think about jtpn from mexico r they gtg

----------


## Granovich

> Marcus want do you think about jtpn from mexico r they gtg


dude what language is this ?
i cant read a word of what you are saying

----------


## marcus300

> thanks Marcus basicly in a nutshell i'm in the states right now catch my drift peace cant post my e-mail for some reason





> Marcus want do you think about jtpn from mexico r they gtg


I wouldn't buy jins from mexico and I would also read the rules before posting again. We don't do drift around here sorry....

----------


## seldi911

> I wouldn't buy jins from mexico and I would also read the rules before posting again. We don't do drift around here sorry....


i just bought some jintropin off a supplier and i just finished my first kit but now im having second thoughts weather its real or not. i took the pregnancy test and it came up negative. it has the stickers on it but when i typed the numbers into the jintropin website it came up fake. can anyone give me some help. they're 10iu's with 10 green caps per kit thanks

----------


## BG

> I'm talking about the actual pharmacy stock, not a 'source'.


Seems they all are crooked 'source' or 'pharmacy'

----------


## slimshady01

> i just bought some jintropin off a supplier and i just finished my first kit but now im having second thoughts weather its real or not. i took the pregnancy test and it came up negative. it has the stickers on it but when i typed the numbers into the jintropin website it came up fake. can anyone give me some help. they're 10iu's with 10 green caps per kit thanks


Well if they came up fake then they are fake.. I would toss them, who knows what crap your injecting into your temple.

----------


## imom

> i just bought some jintropin off a supplier and i just finished my first kit but now im having second thoughts weather its real or not. i took the pregnancy test and it came up negative. it has the stickers on it but when i typed the numbers into the jintropin website it came up fake. can anyone give me some help. they're 10iu's with 10 green caps per kit thanks


The pregnancy test is for HCG , not HGH.

Genuine 10IU Jintropin kits do not have green tops.

----------


## swithuk

> dude what language is this ?
> i cant read a word of what you are saying


hahah  :Smilie:

----------


## testluva

> The pregnancy test is for HCG , not HGH.
> 
> Genuine 10IU Jintropin kits do not have green tops.


The 10iu kits from Ukraine have yellow tops. 
Edit) oops sorry wrong quote

----------


## marcus300

> i just bought some jintropin off a supplier and i just finished my first kit but now im having second thoughts weather its real or not. i took the pregnancy test and it came up negative. it has the stickers on it but when i typed the numbers into the jintropin website it came up fake. can anyone give me some help. they're 10iu's with 10 green caps per kit thanks


pregnancy test for hgh is living in the 80's, its far more advance these days and ive haven't seen hcg being passed off as hgh for at least 10-15yrs...

----------


## snowblowjoe

So I have 70 units left and I can't sell them so I might as well do them. Obviously not expecting much but something's better than nothing I know when I ran it before my skin did slightly improve in a couple weeks. 

I've been off cycle for 4 weeks but I'm running my PCT for one extra week and will continue with raloxifen for another month or so due to slight gyno. 

Did 8 iu today and started taking 50mcg pharma grade t4. My protocol was going to be 8iu eod but everyone seems to think it's more important the length of time you take it more so than the amount you take so I'm wondering if it would be smarter if I dropped it down to 7iu every other day. 

Marcus my question to you is how can I make the most lemonade out of this couple lemons lol

I can't afford to buy more gh and I'm off anabolics for good. 

Obviously not expecting much with only 70 units left just hoping for advice to maximize the most out of what little I do have. Thanks guys

----------


## marcus300

> So I have 70 units left and I can't sell them so I might as well do them. Obviously not expecting much but something's better than nothing I know when I ran it before my skin did slightly improve in a couple weeks. 
> 
> I've been off cycle for 4 weeks but I'm running my PCT for one extra week and will continue with raloxifen for another month or so due to slight gyno. 
> 
> Did 8 iu today and started taking 50mcg pharma grade t4. My protocol was going to be 8iu eod but everyone seems to think it's more important the length of time you take it more so than the amount you take so I'm wondering if it would be smarter if I dropped it down to 7iu every other day. 
> 
> Marcus my question to you is how can I make the most lemonade out of this couple lemons lol
> 
> I can't afford to buy more gh and I'm off anabolics for good. 
> ...


70ius will do nothing no matter how you take it, might aswell save till you have enough

----------


## acidking

> Thanks for the advise but I would never do less than 6 i.u.'s ed. 2 i.u.'s is a waste and 2 i.u.'s eod is ridiculous!! I have a lot of REAL experience with GH and for muscle growth exactly the opposite of what you say is true. The more you do the better the results. This is in fact the case with HGH. I've gone as high as 10 i.u's a day and had exponential effects. You really ought to try it before giving out advise based on what you heard. GH is not AAS.
> 
> So, at 10 i.u.'s a day it would last 100 days.


Reminds of that saying "Don't be retarded, always go full retard".

Do an IGF-1 levels test before any HGH and after 2iu EoD and see it actually makes a big difference.

So many misconceptions about more is better when it comes to steroids . I've been on 2iu EoD + T4, for 7 months now with, I can without doubt tell it actually made a dig difference for me, I've managed to bulk, maintain my lifts and mass, and burn fat, something I had a hard time achieving so well.

----------


## snowblowjoe

Marcus I'm not buying anymore. The only thing I'll be getting from now on besides fish oil is Clenbuterol albuterol and ketotifen. 

So 6 units every other day wouldn't be any more benificial whatsoever then 8 units every other day? I understand your point I don't have enough to do much of anything but I still want to maximize the little amount I do have so just hoping for some advice to help me get the most out of it

----------


## marcus300

> Marcus I'm not buying anymore. The only thing I'll be getting from now on besides fish oil is Clenbuterol albuterol and ketotifen. 
> 
> So 6 units every other day wouldn't be any more benificial whatsoever then 8 units every other day? I understand your point I don't have enough to do much of anything but I still want to maximize the little amount I do have so just hoping for some advice to help me get the most out of it


70 ius will do nothing, no matter how you take it..........it will do nothing what so ever.

----------


## JoGib14

> Whatthe?? Who says this? I have heard another person claim this and I thought it must have been nonsense. Now two people. If this happened to anyone here, please tell us about it, I am ALL ears.


Copper supplement actually does just that!
I had two or three grey hairs creeping up on the sides even though I cut them individually. They have literally disappeared since I started taking Chelated Copper Tabs from Holland & Barrett. Don't think I'll want to stop taking them cause there doesn't seem to be any sides since its an essential mineral anyway.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Reminds of that saying "Don't be retarded, always go full retard".
> 
> Do an IGF-1 levels test before any HGH and after 2iu EoD and see it actually makes a big difference.
> 
> So many misconceptions about more is better when it comes to steroids. I've been on 2iu EoD + T4, for 7 months now with, I can without doubt tell it actually made a dig difference for me, I've managed to bulk, maintain my lifts and mass, and burn fat, something I had a hard time achieving so well.


And your posts remind me of the saying "It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt."

----------


## BG

Anybody get their kits that were waiting on them ?

----------


## beerdogg

Nope and no info on my tracking number from the post office. I emailed them about this and they said only info will appear when it reaches the US. Bulshit I've ordered enough of these kits to know how it works. So they gave me a tracking number ten days ago and it looks like they haven't shipped it yet.

----------


## ImpeccableChaos

> Anyone perform a hgh serum tests on these Ukraine Jintropin?
> 
> I got some Jintropin from hong kong that scored poorly, a 13.7 after 10ius 3h15min post injection.


Can you post a pic of the box from HK? Was it from the official supplier there? Could be counterfeit.

----------


## Rick Kane

> Nope and no info on my tracking number from the post office. I emailed them about this and they said only info will appear when it reaches the US. Bulshit I've ordered enough of these kits to know how it works. So they gave me a tracking number ten days ago and it looks like they haven't shipped it yet.


A few others are in the same boat. I just hope they eventually make good with everybody.

----------


## Granovich

> Nope and no info on my tracking number from the post office. I emailed them about this and they said only info will appear when it reaches the US. Bulshit I've ordered enough of these kits to know how it works. So they gave me a tracking number ten days ago and it looks like they haven't shipped it yet.


tracking number is useless
it wont even update that quick
when i ordered few months ago, i got the stuff and tracking info was never updated
was waste of money!

----------


## Buster Brown

> A few others are in the same boat. I just hope they eventually make good with everybody.


Don't panic. Yes, it seems that they are back logged right now. If you have been following this thread closely you would see that since the end of Spring that there turnaround time has been slower so you have to take that into consideration when ordering. Take it with a grain of salt and be patient.

----------


## matcos

Hi to everibody....my last order takes 1 month ...non they mail me they ship from 10 August the 10 Ui... No other problem...

----------


## slimshady01

> Hi to everibody....my last order takes 1 month ...non they mail me they ship from 10 August the 10 Ui... No other problem...


Wow really? Do you work for them. You sound exactly like the email I received. 

2 posts?

----------


## marcus300

Guys don't buy anything more until all orders have been filled. I've got at least 8 people waiting and it's been going on for months now. Something is seriously wrong. Don't order until we can confirm orders have been received. Also don't trust any new members who suddenly appear saying all is good they received their gh.

----------


## slimshady01

> Guys don't buy anything more until all orders have been filled. I've got at least 8 people waiting and it's been going on for months now. Something is seriously wrong. Don't order until we can confirm orders have been received. Also don't trust any new members who suddenly appear saying all is good they received their gh.


It posts like that Marcus that make me more suspect.. I also received an email as im sure all of you have saying to order and they will have more 10iu after Aug 10.. how can they say that when people having been waiting for months?

----------


## BG

^^^^Boy this is scary.........

We offer JINTROPIN 4IU and 10 IU No20 kits, being sent from the EU and from Ukraine.

Kit No20 contains contains 20 vials with original Jintropin.

_________________
*Please, pay attention: we already collect orders and prepayments for 10 IU kits with shipping after 10th, August. All the shippings from the EU will be started after 10th, August.*


> Guys don't buy anything more until all orders have been filled. I've got at least 8 people waiting and it's been going on for months now. Something is seriously wrong. Don't order until we can confirm orders have been received. Also don't trust any new members who suddenly appear saying all is good they received their gh.

----------


## matcos

I received the same mail.... I don't work for them... I ' ve just buyed two time this year...3 kits (4 Ui) in march ( 2 weeks and i received) and 6 kits (4ui) in may( 4 weeks and i received) that's all...
Ps for Marcus: i agree with you and i mail them i'll order in september...
Regards

----------


## beerdogg

> tracking number is useless
> it wont even update that quick
> when i ordered few months ago, i got the stuff and tracking info was never updated
> was waste of money!


I hear ya. Sometimes they give me five tracking numbers and none are mine.

----------


## The Titan99

I got an email with 2 tracking numbers on the 22nd. They said they'd ship one more next week (29th). The tracking numbers never worked for me before but I got my last order in 12 days after receiving my tracking number. Fingers crossed here, I'm in for over 2K.

----------


## MACKATTACK

I initially contacted them a few days ago about a possible new order and they responded the other day saying:


".......At the present moment we have only the 4iu kits at stock. 10iu kits will be available in the middle of August *as well as shipping from the EU*"

----------


## The Titan99

Me too. I ordered 4 i.u. kits anyway. Maybe that helps.

----------


## marcus300

Don't order any more from Russia that's my advice at this present time....

Orders are not being filled, money is being taken and people are being told lies about when they will receive the goods, they are also being ignored once money has been sent.

Price for the kits have gone up and keep going up, being put in promise land with tracking numbers and when the jins will be shipped is a bad trick for authorised dealer.......

GenSci - don't have any issues with manufacturing, they can supply as much as needed, rust me ive spoken to them so why do Russia have a problem with getting hold of the stuff when they are a authorised distributor.

Don't send your money stay well clear for the time being

----------


## Rick Kane

> GenSci - don't have any issues with manufacturing, they can supply as much as needed, rust me ive spoken to them so why do Russia have a problem with getting hold of the stuff when they are a authorised distributor.


This I find worrisome. It's fairly obvious that someone in their circle is ****ing up. Anyone who's been around for a while has seen this movie before. It looks like they're trying to get enough money to get caught up. 
Like you said Marcus, absolutely no ****ing reason for them to be out of stock.

----------


## Rick Kane

> Don't panic. Yes, it seems that they are back logged right now. If you have been following this thread closely you would see that since the end of Spring that there turnaround time has been slower so you have to take that into consideration when ordering. Take it with a grain of salt and be patient.


I'm ok but someone I helped out isn't. It sucks because I'm sure that a lot of us helped our friends and I feel partially responsible if they don't make good on orders.
Interesting thing is I had another source for the EU Jins and he also is no longer stocking them. He only sells Anke's and Hyges now but never gave me a reason why he no longer deals with Jins.

----------


## swithuk

> Don't order any more from Russia that's my advice at this present time....
> 
> Orders are not being filled, money is being taken and people are being told lies about when they will receive the goods, they are also being ignored once money has been sent.
> 
> Price for the kits have gone up and keep going up, being put in promise land with tracking numbers and when the jins will be shipped is a bad trick for authorised dealer.......
> 
> GenSci - don't have any issues with manufacturing, they can supply as much as needed, rust me ive spoken to them so why do Russia have a problem with getting hold of the stuff when they are a authorised distributor.
> 
> Don't send your money stay well clear for the time being


i agree . i stopped buying in may when they could only sell me the 4i.u (which is a massive hike in per i.u price when you include postage etc) they told me then that they would def have the 200i.u boxes (10i.u) by mid june ! they now saying august ! 
remember guys this is not a legit supplier . its a back door operation . i dont think they are intentionally ripping people off, they just cant fulfill the orders . but cant and wont say no to you sending the money . it *isnt a sophisticated operation* .ultimately this is going to result in people not receiving orders etc etc i think ordering now is asking for trouble and is foolish

----------


## Buster Brown

> I'm ok but someone I helped out isn't. It sucks because I'm sure that a lot of us helped our friends and I feel partially responsible if they don't make good on orders.
> Interesting thing is I had another source for the EU Jins and he also is no longer stocking them. He only sells Anke's and Hyges now but never gave me a reason why he no longer deals with Jins.


I understand exactly what you are saying but I am sure that whomever you tried helping was done with the best of intentions and they know it. At the end of the day, it is all still a risk.

----------


## BG

They are making fakes....Ill bet on it !






> Don't order any more from Russia that's my advice at this present time....
> 
> Orders are not being filled, money is being taken and people are being told lies about when they will receive the goods, they are also being ignored once money has been sent.
> 
> Price for the kits have gone up and keep going up, being put in promise land with tracking numbers and when the jins will be shipped is a bad trick for authorised dealer.......
> 
> GenSci - don't have any issues with manufacturing, they can supply as much as needed, rust me ive spoken to them so why do Russia have a problem with getting hold of the stuff when they are a authorised distributor.
> 
> Don't send your money stay well clear for the time being

----------


## marcus300

> They are making fakes....Ill bet on it !


That'my thoughts.

----------


## swithuk

> That'my thoughts.



so..... its much worse than simply supply problems ???? inevitable i suppose ...........

----------


## Granovich

> They are making fakes....Ill bet on it !


EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKING!!!!

taking time off to make fakes! not to re stock

----------


## Hazard

Son of a bitch...... I've been debating peptides and gh for a bit. I started leaning towards gh as in a week of so I'd be able to get myself started. This news sucks lol

----------


## slimshady01

> EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKING!!!!
> 
> taking time off to make fakes! not to re stock


How would they get the serial numbers to match up on the official pharma site though?

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Because they'll be making it themselves so they can make whatever they want match up. Just like anke bio did.

When demand exceeds supply and there's money to be made......

----------


## Buster Brown

> They are making fakes....Ill bet on it !


Exactly, at this point what else could it be? And now they want a 4 kit minimum? Story JUST keeps getting better!

----------


## swithuk

yup im giving it a wide birth for now if not permanently

----------


## slimshady01

> Because they'll be making it themselves so they can make whatever they want match up. Just like anke bio did.
> 
> When demand exceeds supply and there's money to be made......


Oh I was under the impression that this back door OP would make the fakes not GenSci themselves. Like Marcus said before, Gensci has no problem making this for the demand, its the back door OP that is screwing things up.

----------


## Rick Kane

Does anyone know if the kits are actually made in CN and shipped to EU for distribution or are they produced in an authorized facility in EU under Gensci label?

Almost out of Jins. Looks like it's back to Ankes' until this gets sorted out.

----------


## marcus300

> Does anyone know if the kits are actually made in CN and shipped to EU for distribution or are they produced in an authorized facility in EU under Gensci label?
> 
> Almost out of Jins. Looks like it's back to Ankes' until this gets sorted out.


Don't buy Ankies, read the Chinese concern thread....they sell fakes to the underground market

----------


## Rick Kane

> Don't buy Ankies, read the Chinese concern thread....they sell fakes to the underground market


Yea I've read it but its either that or Rips/Hyges. I also have access to western pharm gh but no way I can justify spending that kind of coin.

----------


## marcus300

> Yea I've read it but its either that or Rips/Hyges. I also have access to western pharm gh but no way I can justify spending that kind of coin.


I wouldn't waste your money on ankies or generics, so if your not willing to spend or source pharm I would leave well alone

----------


## jose777

i have some friends in Ukraine and it's true that the majority of pharmacies there, don't have it in stock.

----------


## jose777

the jins are produced in china and delivered through the official dealer Europharm in Ukraine and Russia. Only genuine jintropin can be verified on official gensci website.

----------


## JoGib14

Could this by any chance be the result of some sort of crack down in relation to the up coming World Athletics Championships which kicksoff on the 10th of August in Moscow?
( http://www.thisdaylive.com/articles/...moscow/154328/ ).
Kiev is over 4000 miles away from Beijing where as Russia borders China... which makes it highly likely that the shipment from China would pass through Russia on it's way to the Ukraine and hence why a bottleneck in Moscow could dry out supplies downstream.

----------


## imom

> Could this by any chance be the result of some sort of crack down in relation to the up coming World Athletics Championships which kicksoff on the 10th of August in Moscow?
> ( IAAF Plans Sophisticated Anti-dope Testing for Moscow, Articles | THISDAY LIVE ).
> Kiev is over 4000 miles away from Beijing where as Russia borders China... which makes it highly likely that the shipment from China would pass through Russia on it's way to the Ukraine and hence why a bottleneck in Moscow could dry out supplies downstream.


Highly unlikely.

----------


## The Titan99

So let me get this straight.... Is this how this Anke, Gensci thing goes, cause I was thinking it's just people counterfeiting the stuff. Like this source we're all talking about here. I thougfht a distributor buys a bunch of legitimate GH like say Jins from Gen Sci. Then when they run out instead of buying more with the profits, they irresponsibly piss the money away and in order to make one more killing before they all move to Thailand to whore-**** and drink themselves to death, they sell fake GH until everyone catches on.

But from what you guy's are saying Gen Sci themselves (or Anke bio or whoever) will actually start producing bogus GH right there in the lab they use to make real GH and sell it to otherwise hapless distributors such as our Eastern European boys? That's how they by pass all the security checks. If this is true it brings the meaning of cocksuckery to a whole new level!!! Son of a bitch, there goes 2000 dollars of mine.

The question that I'm sure is on the tip of everybody's tongue is why if your the only known producer of legitimate GH would you do something so fvcking stupid? Where's the pay off? It's like pissing in your own swimming pool when yours is the only one in town.

----------


## marcus300

Don't order any more from Russia that's my advice at this present time....

Orders are not being filled, money is being taken and people are being told lies about when they will receive the goods, they are also being ignored once money has been sent.

Price for the kits have gone up and keep going up, being put in promise land with tracking numbers and when the jins will be shipped is a bad trick for authorised dealer.......

GenSci - don't have any issues with manufacturing, they can supply as much as needed, rust me ive spoken to them so why do Russia have a problem with getting hold of the stuff when they are a authorised distributor.

Don't send your money stay well clear for the time being 

also don't listen to new members who have very few posts pushing Russia jins !!!!!!!!!

----------


## imom

> But from what you guy's are saying Gen Sci themselves (or Anke bio or whoever) will actually start producing bogus GH right there in the lab they use to make real GH and sell it to otherwise hapless distributors such as our Eastern European boys?


I don't think anyone's saying that

----------


## The Titan99

> Because they'll be making it themselves so they can make whatever they want match up. Just like anke bio did.
> 
> When demand exceeds supply and there's money to be made......


Well, this is what Anke bio did, otherwise it wouldn't match up with the Gen Sci security codes. This IS what their saying I think.

----------


## imom

> Well, this is what Anke bio did, otherwise it wouldn't match up with the Gen Sci security codes. This IS what their saying I think.


I think someone was suggesting that the distributor might start to send out fakes, but not GenSci themselves.

----------


## JoGib14

> Highly unlikely.


 Really? I would have thought otherwise, since Athletics tournaments like the Olympics have been the biggest interrupters of Chinese HGH supply only preceded by the sheer greed of crooked distributors!

----------


## pavlenko

I am from Ukraine, I can tell you my local pharmacies have it in stock. Whoever is not filling orders are scammers to begin with, that doesnt mean there is none in stock at the pharmacies.

----------


## marcus300

Please don't ask for sources, we are not a source board and your posts have been deleted.

----------


## Granovich

Anke Bio itself IS making fake GH not a source. so if jins comes out to be fake then it might be Gensci making fakes
that would so upsetting and dumb

----------


## marcus300

Ankie produce fakes/underused/peptides and pass them off as hgh to the underground market, please check out the concerns thread for more details.

GenSci haven't done this yet, but at the moment Russia is taking money for order and not sending them out, either they are going to do a big scam or they are producing copies to sell and bypass GenSci, or you never know GenSci could be involved but in my experience if they were the product would be out by now from the Russians so I suspect the Russians are going to be selling copies/fakes......Ive spoken to GenSci and they do not have an issue with manufacturing hgh and can easily keep up with demand, so why are they not getting through to Russia????? that's the question which I am sure we all will find out soon enough but my advice is don't buy any till these new jins start to come through and are being used by experienced user's.

----------


## swithuk

i agree . crazy to buy these jins right now - either way you wont get them or they will be crazy late or not what you ordered all classic scamming tricks and thats the good news . bad news , like marcus says , they have started selling fakes too 
but they will never say noooooooooo to us sending the money / placing the orders 

its turned into a 'bad relationship' so cut your losses . dont analysis paralysis. walk away or u will keep getting abused

----------


## MajorPectorial

I'd tell everyone who's been ripped to send payment details to gensci. Surely they could put the pressure on

----------


## jose777

> Please don't ask for sources, we are not a source board and your posts have been deleted.


my mistake, could you give me the link for the rules, can't find it.

----------


## MajorPectorial

Yeh. Not bought any from em yet. Thank god. But they're saying 2wk lead on 4's.
Probably fully expecting me to buy em I suppose.

----------


## The Titan99

My full order came in today 13 days after funds were transferred. I guess now we will see...
I haven't had a chance to check security codes yet. Will do tomorrow.

----------


## 40229mike

> Hmm, 10IU kits still available from the local pharmacies here.


Not asking to buy any or sources, but I am curious on the prices there. What would 500IU's cost if bought in a pharmacy in Ukraine?

----------


## marcus300

> Not asking to buy any or sources, but I am curious on the prices there. What would 500IU's cost if bought in a pharmacy in Ukraine?


we don't discuss prices of jins or where to buy them from.

----------


## jose777

> we don't discuss prices of jins or where to buy them from.


is it against the rules?

----------


## marcus300

> is it against the rules?


Its against the rules to discuss sources and also even though some may say jins are pharm grade its a fine line because are they pharm grade throughout the world!! and it will no doubt lead to other areas what are against the rules ie fishing etc....

so sorry we don't discuss prices of jins or where to get them from.

----------


## imom

Strange, another mod has written elsewhere on the forum that pharmacy prices are ok to post so not sure why my post was deleted but no biggie. Just trying to help.

----------


## marcus300

> Strange, another mod has written elsewhere on the forum that pharmacy prices are ok to post so not sure why my post was deleted but no biggie. Just trying to help.


Like ive stated its a fine line regarding if jins are pharm grade, they may be in your country or China but are they all in the UK/USA,

This thread as cause many problems anyway regarding jins so its lucky its still going, so I think if we don't discuss prices or sources everything will be fine.

----------


## marcus300

Anybody hear about fake jins being sold by none Gensci distributors? 

Heard rumours some guys are pushing fakes but saying they are out of the pharmacy?

Fakes have all serial numbers etc ??

----------


## MajorPectorial

Think someone mentioned it here. But the numbers certainly wouldn't work. Think they had one on there tho. As I say. Just remember someone mentioning it while back. Anyone had luck with there deliveries yet?

----------


## The Titan99

All my serial number/fibers etc. matched. Green top 4 i.u. Kits and I received all 13 days after payment.

----------


## Buster Brown

> All my serial number/fibers etc. matched. Green top 4 i.u. Kits and I received all 13 days after payment.


That is some good news for a change.

----------


## Xtralarg

Anyone else got any news? Any orders received recently?

----------


## slimshady01

Im sad, 

everyone is getting orders or at least trying to and I am forced to try and dump 1200ius to a friend since I just got hit with a 4k repair/upgrade here at home!

I hope all these order issues get resolved because sometime in the "I hope" near future I will get more. 

keep us updated guys on ordered received and time it took from placing.

----------


## cgi

Interesting thread. Subbing.

----------


## beerdogg

> All my serial number/fibers etc. matched. Green top 4 i.u. Kits and I received all 13 days after payment.


Titan I would consider yourself very lucky. I know 2 people besides myself that have been waiting almost 3 months. They gave me and others bogus tracking numbers 3 weeks ago with no activity.

----------


## marcus300

Please be aware of any members trying to sell you Russian Jins, they will suck you in and eventually scam you. 

Scammers are operating on here so be aware, 

Members have been scammed so please take notice


ONLY BUY FROM AUTHROISED DEALERS AND DONT TRUST ANY MEMBERS OFFERING YOU HGH


If your being offered HGH please report it to me or another member of the staff group, we want to keep this board safe and secure and free from scammers.

Thank you

----------


## slimshady01

> Titan I would consider yourself very lucky. I know 2 people besides myself that have been waiting almost 3 months. They gave me and others bogus tracking numbers 3 weeks ago with no activity.


They gave me 4 tracking numbers on my last big order and said we think one of those are yours!!' I was pissed, I ended up tracking 4 different numbers that all went to different states.. After that I emailed them and said how none were mine and they better get it fixed.. Luckily I had a track on Sunday and believe it or not all the kits arrived that Friday or Saturday .

----------


## beerdogg

> They gave me 4 tracking numbers on my last big order and said we think one of those are yours!!' I was pissed, I ended up tracking 4 different numbers that all went to different states.. After that I emailed them and said how none were mine and they better get it fixed.. Luckily I had a track on Sunday and believe it or not all the kits arrived that Friday or Saturday .


They did the same thing to me twice before this shipment. I was tracking other peoples packages all over the country. Of course non were mine either.

----------


## testluva

Been waiting two months now for my kits. They sent me two tracking numbers that don't work. I've been sending emails with no replies.

----------


## slimshady01

> Been waiting two months now for my kits. They sent me two tracking numbers that don't work. I've been sending emails with no replies.


That's not good.. I would lose it!

----------


## Granovich

> Been waiting two months now for my kits. They sent me two tracking numbers that don't work. I've been sending emails with no replies.


they said that they will start shipping aug15th
so u should have known that nothing is coming till late august .

----------


## beerdogg

> they said that they will start shipping aug15th
> so u should have known that nothing is coming till late august .


They gave me my tracking number 3.5 weeks ago. I have been emailing them and they said they did their job by sending it out and they have no control of the post system. The tracking number does not even show that the product has been sent to their post office for sorting. I have order from them many times and know how it works they gave me and others bogus numbers. They never once told me that they are not shipping until Aug 15th.

----------


## slimshady01

> They gave me my tracking number 3.5 weeks ago. I have been emailing them and they said they did their job by sending it out and they have no control of the post system. The tracking number does not even show that the product has been sent to their post office for sorting. I have order from them many times and know how it works they gave me and others bogus numbers. They never once told me that they are not shipping until Aug 15th.


That would piss me off , I did my first order and tracking never updated but the other big order I did updated etc... Plus it took 6 days from the day it shipped to hit eastern USA.. At 3.5 weeks and them Saying it's out of their control I would not be happy .. One of 2 things happened ..

1. They are lying and screwed up.

2. They did send and customs has.

----------


## BG

Its selective scamming guys. They send the first set of packs then say they sent the second. Theres a source out of the Ukraine doing this also. Notice they have a no insurance policy, that usually means you will get your first order but the second never comes. They will claim they were caught by customs but you wont get a seizure letter.

----------


## Rick Kane

> They gave me my tracking number 3.5 weeks ago. I have been emailing them and they said they did their job by sending it out and they have no control of the post system. The tracking number does not even show that the product has been sent to their post office for sorting. I have order from them many times and know how it works they gave me and others bogus numbers. They never once told me that they are not shipping until Aug 15th.


Same thing happened to the person I know that's waiting. Tracking number says accepted in Ukraine but no movement now for almost 4 weeks. USPS isn't picking it up either.
Like BG said, this could be a case where they claim they sent it but customs snatched it yet you never get a seizure letter.

----------


## slimshady01

> Same thing happened to the person I know that's waiting. Tracking number says accepted in Ukraine but no movement now for almost 4 weeks. USPS isn't picking it up either.
> Like BG said, this could be a case where they claim they sent it but customs snatched it yet you never get a seizure letter.


The risks we take,.. Amazing what we go through to get a better physique !

----------


## BG

> The risks we take,.. Amazing what we go through to get a better physique !


Lmao.....we are horrible !

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> The risks we take,.. Amazing what we go through to get a better physique !


You sound like my wife!!  :Smilie:

----------


## snowblowjoe

I don't think the hgh is worth it. Pharm grade tren test and Primobolan sure. Maybe even some pharm grade cheque drops or winny.


But do you all feel this gh is worth the risk? I could see pharm grade hgh from Phizer or Merk or even Genotropin. But some of you are risking thousands and thousands of dollars. If it is legit do you really feel like you look or feel thousands of dollars better?

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Clearly you've either never run real gh or your physique/training/nutrition is at such a low level that you can't appreciate it. 

If it's not worth it simply don't buy anymore.

----------


## slimshady01

> You sound like my wife!!


I hear it everyday brother!!

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> Clearly you've either never run real gh or your physique/training/nutrition is at such a low level that you can't appreciate it. 
> 
> If it's not worth it simply don't buy anymore.


If there were only two products i could run the rest of my life, it would be pharm grade hgh and test.

----------


## beerdogg

> If there were only two products i could run the rest of my life, it would be pharm grade hgh and test.


Amen.

----------


## snowblowjoe

Like I said pharm grade test and other anabolics. I've had pharma jintropin and it definitely works but it takes way too long and costs way too much money for it to be worth it. If I got a 6 month supply of free Phizer hgh then yes of course it's worth the risk

----------


## MACKATTACK

> Like I said pharm grade test and other anabolics. I've had pharma jintropin and it definitely works but it takes way too long and costs way too much money for it to be worth it. If I got a 6 month supply of free Phizer hgh then yes of course it's worth the risk


its worth it either way..........

----------


## slimshady01

> Like I said pharm grade test and other anabolics. I've had pharma jintropin and it definitely works but it takes way too long and costs way too much money for it to be worth it. If I got a 6 month supply of free Phizer hgh then yes of course it's worth the risk


There would be no risk if you got 6 months of free phizer

----------


## Buster Brown

> I don't think the hgh is worth it. Pharm grade tren test and Primobolan sure. Maybe even some pharm grade cheque drops or winny.
> 
> 
> But do you all feel this gh is worth the risk? I could see pharm grade hgh from Phizer or Merk or even Genotropin. But some of you are risking thousands and thousands of dollars. If it is legit do you really feel like you look or feel thousands of dollars better?


I think if you ran legit hgh for 6 months or so, you would have a very different opinion.

----------


## Rick Kane

> I think if you ran legit hgh for 6 months or so, you would have a very different opinion.


Exactly! Run Humatrope for 6 months then come talk to me.

Snowblowjoe,
The similarities between pharma gh brands (western and asian) is the primary, secondary and tertiary structure of the chain is exact, but that's where it ends. 
The manufacturing processes are different but more importantly the cell blanks and master cell line too. That's why companies guard details of production so closely. 
Some western pharma companies that produce gh use embryonic mammalian cell line while others use bacteria ecoli cell lines like Jins & Anso and several others. 
It's no different than making steroids . If you start off with high grade USP raws, you'll end up with an excellent product.

The "pros" I know only use huma/nord/sero. They only use Jins/Anso/Genheal as a last resort. All gh is not created equal.

----------


## GearIdentity

5 weeks since they shipped mines out and nothing yet, tracking number hasn't shown any updates.

----------


## slimshady01

> 5 weeks since they shipped mines out and nothing yet, tracking number hasn't shown any updates.


Wow 5 weeks?? That's not good, I would cease all orders immediately. Sounds like selective scamming.

----------


## testluva

> 5 weeks since they shipped mines out and nothing yet, tracking number hasn't shown any updates.


I'm waiting over eight weeks for my order. Same thing tracking numbers show nothing.

----------


## Buster Brown

They haven't returned one of my emails. ALL SET!!!!!!!!

----------


## marcus300

I know someone who didn't get his full order, they dropped about 200ius from his order and said next time we will send them when you order next. This was months ago before they even started to take money without sending goods out and also not returning emails.

Stay clear for the time being

----------


## MACKATTACK

Be careful with this source........

----------


## Hazard

> I know someone who didn't get his full order, they dropped about 200ius from his order and said next time we will send them when you order next. This was months ago before they even started to take money without sending goods out and also not returning emails.
> 
> Stay clear for the time being


Hah! Shit..... That's never good. Any reputable source would resend without question. 

Seems to me this one went bad

----------


## MajorPectorial

No updates yet?

----------


## marcus300

> No updates yet?


yes read the last few posts

----------


## GearIdentity

He contacted me on Tuesday asking me if I had received any of the packages. For the record its been over 6 weeks and nothing yet.

----------


## beerdogg

Fvck those guys. They are a bunch of scammers. Its been 3 months and nothing. I know 4 other people that has been waiting as long as me. No one should buy from these guys unless you want to throw your hard earn money away. BUYER BEWARE

----------


## EasyDoesIt

It's pretty disgusting that these companies just have it in there blood to screw people. They will always screw people, that's just the way they do business. As soon as orders start rolling in, they calculate how much better profit they can make by supplying junk or not supplying. They do not think in terms of building a quality business that would easily flourish from referrals due to the nature of the product. Unfortunately for most they are on the other side of the world and you can not reach out and CHOKE THEM! We can only spread the word loud and strong to at least try to get orders sitting there expedited and squash future business. Just remember what their doing is not by accident and as long as people keep sending their money they will keep doing it because there is no one to govern them.

----------


## Granovich

I think a decent percentage of their customers are from this forum. after all its the biggest AAS forum there is . I wonder why would they keep doing what they are doing if they see that people here are saying that they are gone bad! 
its just so stupid. its impossible that they didnt see this thread by now!

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> I think a decent percentage of their customers are from this forum. after all its the biggest AAS forum there is . I wonder why would they keep doing what they are doing if they see that people here are saying that they are gone bad! 
> its just so stupid. its impossible that they didnt see this thread by now!


I am pretty sure they have seen it, but they also probably have a lot of resellers that really do not care and the demand is so high that there always seems to be a new batch of customers all the time. The majority of people out there, not being the educated consumer still believes that most of the chinese hgh being sold at ridiculously low prices is no different than buying brand name ibuprofin. When dealing with people like this logic does not come into play.

----------


## testluva

I emailed complaints to GenSci and Europharm and also included my email tracking of communications. I received an email from them yesterday asking me to wait until the end if next week to see if I receive my order. Not sure what there going to do. Everyone should blast the manufacturer and Euro Pharm with a complaint about the Ukraine distributor.

----------


## JoGib14

> I emailed complaints to GenSci and Europharm and also included my email tracking of communications. I received an email from them yesterday asking me to wait until the end if next week to see if I receive my order. Not sure what there going to do. Everyone should blast the manufacturer and Euro Pharm with a complaint about the Ukraine distributor.


Right on testluva.....instead of wasting time with the distributers who are blatantly taking people for stupid, sending fake tracking numbers and what not, '' Everyone should blast the manufacturer and Euro Pharm with a complaint about the Ukraine distributor!!''

----------


## 40229mike

> Not asking to buy any or sources, but I am curious on the prices there. What would 500IU's cost if bought in a pharmacy in Ukraine?


Finally in Ukraine. Still looking but so far 4 pharmacies in the center of Poltava have no HGH available of any kind but are expecting some. Plenty of Test and Deca however)) Language barrier is slowing me down some.

----------


## MACKATTACK

> Finally in Ukraine. Still looking but so far 4 pharmacies in the center of Poltava have no HGH available of any kind but are expecting some. Plenty of Test and Deca however)) Language barrier is slowing me down some.


What kind of phone do u have? With the Iphone you can download a translator APP, I have used it before.

----------


## 40229mike

> I emailed complaints to GenSci and Europharm and also included my email tracking of communications. I received an email from them yesterday asking me to wait until the end if next week to see if I receive my order. Not sure what there going to do. Everyone should blast the manufacturer and Euro Pharm with a complaint about the Ukraine distributor.


I am still learning the rules here, but I was told at a local gym in Poltava that crackdowns are happening on distribution which they say is illegal. I know buying and using here are legal right from the pharmacy.

Edit
I am heading to Donet'sk. Two sources from the gym told me which pharmacies are in stock. Wish me luck)

----------


## 40229mike

> What kind of phone do u have? With the Iphone you can download a translator APP, I have used it before.




I am using a tablet for translation. I have pictures to show the guys at the gyms to ask where they got them from.. I know they are being used. Just in one day I have seen 3 pop them out of the gym bag and give them to another person.

----------


## testluva

The Ukraine Jintropin source was an official referral from Euro Pharm the authorized distributor for Ukraine and Russia. If everyone complains to Euro Pharm and GenSci it might help for those of you who didn't receive your orders yet. I did and am receiving emails on the matter. No confirmation yet but will need to wait and see. Did anyone receive their orders lately?

----------


## ghost14

> I am still learning the rules here, but I was told at a local gym in Poltava that crackdowns are happening on distribution which they say is illegal. I know buying and using here are legal right from the pharmacy.
> 
> Edit
> I am heading to Donet'sk. Two sources from the gym told me which pharmacies are in stock. Wish me luck)


So you just enter the pharmacy and buy without prescription, this is legal in Ukraine, yes? I live quite nearby and maybe a trip is something to consider. It's a pity you cannot post pharmacy prices here.

----------


## beerdogg

Well I don't believe it. I just picked up my order today. It took almost exactly 3 months. The postage was put on in July. Everything looks fine but haven't tried the security code yet. Will report on that later.

----------


## slimshady01

> Well I don't believe it. I just picked up my order today. It took almost exactly 3 months. The postage was put on in July. Everything looks fine but haven't tried the security code yet. Will report on that later.


Well finally some good news!

----------


## Granovich

> Well I don't believe it. I just picked up my order today. It took almost exactly 3 months. The postage was put on in July. Everything looks fine but haven't tried the security code yet. Will report on that later.


GREAT!!!!
happy for u brother!
please let us know about them codes

----------


## beerdogg

The codes checked out everything is good!

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> The codes checked out everything is good!


Just a word of caution, a few years back i had my jin from china and the security codes checked out with threads etc. The jin was junk. I know the Ukrainian is different, but who knows when things will change. it's just something to keep in mind if you feel it's not working. I am hoping for the best for you!!

----------


## beerdogg

> Just a word of caution, a few years back i had my jin from china and the security codes checked out with threads etc. The jin was junk. I know the Ukrainian is different, but who knows when things will change. it's just something to keep in mind if you feel it's not working. I am hoping for the best for you!!


Good advice. There is another member here that the security codes checked out and he had real bad sides and determine it was fake. Same source so who knows. I have received other package from this source and know how my body reacts. I will definitely report if I have unusal sides.

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> Good advice. There is another member here that the security codes checked out and he had real bad sides and determine it was fake. Same source so who knows. I have received other package from this source and know how my body reacts. I will definitely report if I have unusal sides.


I was having crazy water retention, the more i took the more bloated i was. But who knows what kind of sides you can have, it seems like they are experimenting with what to counterfeit it with. They seem to be able to get the BS Anti-Counterfeiting codes right. It doesn't matter how much you trust your source, if they receive a bad product they get burnt also. But i would not be bashful if it's bad and ask for your money back. That's the risk they take also. Those famous last words "DO YOU TRUST YOUR SOURCE" means nothing. Anytime i received bad product it was from a source i trusted, well i trusted as much as you could from.....
Good Luck, i"ll keep an eye out for your results.

----------


## JoGib14

> I just picked up my order today..... The postage was put on in July.....


Early or late July? 
It seems an awfully long time in transit no matter how far you are from Europe. You know how they claim to transport it well refrigerated from the factory to the distributor in Ukr & Russia, is that not to protect the integrity of the hormone? If so what will a month and a half of being hauled arround in summer do to it?

----------


## marcus300

> Early or late July? 
> It seems an awfully long time in transit no matter how far you are from Europe. You know how they claim to transport it well refrigerated from the factory to the distributor in Ukr & Russia, is that not to protect the integrity of the hormone? If so what will a month and a half of being hauled arround in summer do to it?



To the UK it takes around 7 days or at the most 10 days. There is a huge problem and I advice no one to buy Ukraine jins at this moment in time, things are changing for a reason.

----------


## Rick Kane

> things are changing for a reason.


What's that supposed to mean?

----------


## marcus300

> What's that supposed to mean?


There's a reason why they don't reply to emails
there's a reason why they don't send out the jins
there's a reason why they taking money and not filling orders
and there is a reason GenSci wont reply what's happening with the Ukraine distributors 

If you add it up its plain to see they are not to be trusted anymore and there's a reason behind, usually fakes gh or a big scam coming either way I know guys who have not had their gh they have ordered and they wont respond to any emails, they have scammed people so they cant be trusted. If members want to risk it then that's fine but IMHO I think there is some selective scamming going on and no doubt some fakes being pushed out. No way is there a shortage of Jins !!! there's a reason why all this bad feedback is happening


My advice is not to make any orders for jins at this moment in time, they are not to be trusted.

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> What's that supposed to mean?


Well by the looks of this thread, doesn't seem like things are changing for the better. Looks like the risk factor is continuing to go up. That's just my opinion...

----------


## testluva

I just received one of two shipments today. Shipment was post marked and date stamped July 12th from Ukraine. I also received and email from the distributor yesterday to please wait a few more days. Everyone was starting to receive their orders in the past few days. Hurray got mine today. I hope the second box comes in next week.

I also received an email future shipments will be out of EU and not Ukraine. And apologized for the shipping delays.

----------


## beerdogg

> Early or late July? 
> It seems an awfully long time in transit no matter how far you are from Europe. You know how they claim to transport it well refrigerated from the factory to the distributor in Ukr & Russia, is that not to protect the integrity of the hormone? If so what will a month and a half of being hauled arround in summer do to it?


Mine was July 12 just like testluva. I am worried about the potency from being unrefrigerated all this time. Another order just came in from a different source that had a ice pack with it. That's more like it.

----------


## tawweiliu

Deleted

----------


## testluva

I just did my tracking of my second Jins package. USPS tracking shows my second box being delivered on Monday. So looks like the two tracking numbers I received are legit. Only shows tracking from three days ago once it hit the east coast. Wow two months in transit is crazy.

----------


## marcus300

> I just did my tracking of my second Jins package. USPS tracking shows my second box being delivered on Monday. So looks like the two tracking numbers I received are legit. Only shows tracking from three days ago once it hit the east coast. Wow two months in transit is crazy.


I can't see anything taking 2 months but lets say its been floating around for 2 months in this weather, what kind of quality product do you think you got

----------


## austinite

> I *can't* see anything taking 2 months but lets say its been floating around for 2 months in this weather, what kind of quality product do you think you got


Fixed  :Smilie:

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> I can't see anything taking 2 months but lets say its been floating around for 2 months in this weather, what kind of quality product do you think you got


Also, didn't Ankie Bio use the hot weather as an excuse that the products were bad.

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> You are right, EasyDoesIt
> 
> I just talked to my friend and he kind of laughed when he heard that people were saying that there was a shortage on GenSci. 
> 
> His words were "Imposable" 
> 
> So maybe what happen was a fall out with the Ukraine distributors and now the EU has to pick up the slack. This is probably why the delay. I bet with all the complaints they must of rush some GenSci HGH from China after seeing the negativity on the internet about GenSci. I don't think this was the fault of GenSci China but Ukraine distributors. It happens, 
> 
> I know it's hard to trust anyone out of China especially people from the West. But I do believe if you fallow their web site rules and only go through authorized dealers, and not some guy that sold you ASS from a gym, Too easy to get fooled even if he is legit. I was going through a lot of the sites on the internet. and the first thing my friend mention was that their seem to be a lot of fake pictures. For example if it's not on the GenSci website in China? and you see a box from lets say Ukraine or EU distributors that is different. Then it's fake. 
> ...


I do not put much faith in Gensci China either. They have been selling junk for a long time. They sell a bogus product to people who have no recourse from buying fakes from there website. You think the medical community in Asia worries about there product being faked or there orders shipped on time.? NO!!! Pharm grade HGH is not affordable to 99% but 99% wants it to, well you can't have it, yes i can i just bought for $$$$$$?? That's not real, yes it is. Where i am, most knowledge of HGH is 0-none. Those are the masses, Gensci knows you never run out of the masses. How many thousands more out there are buying from resellers who know nothing? A lot!! There are many new customers everyday. Mention the cost of pharm grade hgh to the novice and their eyes light up. It's the oldest trick in the book. Buy out the back door and you think you bought the real thing. Seems like more and more everyone has kits of hgh, but it's not hgh. The thought process here to a more educated community looks at HGH as gold and with there training a whole new level of physique. But the educated are a tiny portion of their business. The new business out there is the average person who hears you can get rid of there fat belly by taking this stuff and it's all the same cause i have a friend who sells it cheap. There are always new members here seeking validation of the junk they bought. I have seen many come on board since i sought to be educated about junk HGH i bought. Hope i do not sound to negative or discouraging, but the point is do not look to the BIG BOSS of it all to save the day. The problem starts at the TOP! Maybe i am wrong, but if everything was good, no one would be here trying to figure this mess out. Hopefully some receive quality product, but don't look for it to last.

----------


## marcus300

> Also, didn't Ankie Bio use the hot weather as an excuse that the products were bad.


To some customers they did, but to me and a friend they tried to pay us off with free gh to keep our mouths shut on the forums, obviously I took the free gh and I can tell you it was suppose to be 4 ius vials and it must of been 10 ius in them, just go to show you what they are capable of doing. They sold fake gh to the underground market and no doubt something like this will be going on over in the Ukraine. Lets see the results and sides from this new batch whats come through fro some members but I know guys who have been scammed and not had their gh and they won't even reply to emails.

----------


## tawweiliu

Deleted

----------


## thisAngelBites

> Gensci China has no control over Ukraine, Russa, Hong kong, EU distributors and what they do. If the distributors are not being genuine with their costumers then it's hard for Gensci China to regulate it.


I was corresponding with people at GenSci, and asking questions about distributors, when I suddenly got an email from a company saying that the GenSci distributor for that country passed my email address to them (so GenSci gave my email to a distributor, who sent it to this retailer). When I was having another look at the Gen Sci website, I noticed this particular retailer was on Gen Sci's list of people not-to-trust: selling fakes! So GenSci gave my email to a distributor, who gave it to someone Gen Sci says do not sell legitimate Jins! It boggles the mind!

----------


## tawweiliu

Deleted

----------


## marcus300

> I was corresponding with people at GenSci, and asking questions about distributors, when I suddenly got an email from a company saying that the GenSci distributor for that country passed my email address to them (so GenSci gave my email to a distributor, who sent it to this retailer). When I was having another look at the Gen Sci website, I noticed this particular retailer was on Gen Sci's list of people not-to-trust: selling fakes! So GenSci gave my email to a distributor, who gave it to someone Gen Sci says do not sell legitimate Jins! It boggles the mind!


Very interesting and just shows you they are not to be trusted, really strange

----------


## slimshady01

Would you guys not be concerned that your hgh was sitting In some hot humid warehouse for 3 months in the dead of summer?

----------


## thisAngelBites

I think it shows the *distributors* can't be trusted. I think Gen Sci did not give my email to a known seller of fakes, but that the distributor did (either knowingly, or unknowingly, I might add, because it isn't clear). Maybe the retailer buys legit Jins from the distributor, but also sells fakes.

By the way, the email address I used is a secure one I have only used for this purpose, and which I have never gotten any spam of any kind on. It's pretty clear to me that someone gave the retailer my address, and since I was speaking to GenSci about another distributor, they basically thought they were doing as I asked (getting me in touch with another distributor/retailer). I doubt they expected that this distributor was going to send me to a retailer on their fakes list. I think it furthers the argument that they can't control their distributors.

----------


## testluva

For now if we want original Jins we only have a limited sources to buy from. We all know from past experience the Ukraine source is legit and not selling fakes. No one has documented this on the board. Only bad situation was delayed shipping. So far no one has come forward and said they where scammed by the Ukraine source. All of us that thought we did is receiving their shipment now. For me I'm willing to continue with the Ukraine source now shipping out of EU. I stand corrected. Beerdogg was short a few kits on his first orders. This was when no tracking was available and they where just shipping without tracking. But they offered to make good on his next order. So everyone can make their own decision on who to buy from.

----------


## marcus300

There are members who got scammed, had one the other day report it in the one to one section. We have also had shipments sent out short, I know of 2 people who had 200ius short form their order and they said they will send it when they next order. The delay was for a reason not sure what but to many things are not making sense. We have also had a member state his new jins are fakes..

Your decision guys to try and see if your get your order, real gh and your order not short but I wouldn't recommend anyone to make an order at this stage.

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> I disagree on this point. I can't speak for Asia but I do know that the Chinese government regulates HGH in China. So all pharmaceuticals that sell HGH or at least Gensci HGH that can be tracked through Gensci China's web site is %100 real. Is it as good as USA pharmaceuticals HGH? Maybe not but it is real. There are a lot of knock off but that's not Gensci China's fault. When you are really the only real HGH company in China. Everyone's out to get you or copy you. Chinese are famous for that. It's no different over there. 
> 
> Now that's not saying fake HGH doesn't gets sent to the USA or other countries. But were you are wrong in my opinion is whose sending the fake HGH. For example when Gensci China sends it's HGH over sees it never sends it to America. 
> 
> So that mean,,,,,,,
> 
> A) You get it second hand through an another location " Gensci China has no control over Ukraine, Russa, Hong kong, EU distributors and what they do. If the distributors are not being genuine with their costumers then it's hard for Gensci China to regulate it. All they can do is change their distributors. Maybe that's what they did with Ukraine and EU until things die down. because of all the up roar. We really don't know the truth just speculate most of the time. Plus sometimes people in the USA might get their HGH Gensci through websites or third person parties and not distributors. So who knows what was done by the time it got to a gym in the USA.
> 
> 
> ...


Well my box came from Gensci China and it had the authentication codes and threads that checked out as good. It was not HGH! I do believe that Chinese Gov may regulate HGH in China, but do they care what goes outside of China? I can not speak for what is going on in Ukraine, just what i read on this forum.

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> There are members who got scammed, had one the other day report it in the one to one section. We have also had shipments sent out short, I know of 2 people who had 200ius short form their order and they said they will send it when they next order. The delay was for a reason not sure what but to many things are not making sense. We have also had a member state his new jins are fakes..
> 
> Your decision guys to try and see if your get your order, real gh and your order not short but I wouldn't recommend anyone to make an order at this stage.


What a shady way to do business, force them to order more!!?

----------


## tawweiliu

Deleted

----------


## marcus300

Things change very fast when companies are dealing with the underground market, just look at Ankebio. When they don't deal direct with their own customers and have distributors they could and can sell fakes to the underground market, its not as if they have never done this before and just look at Ankebio who did deal direct they saw a market what could be manipulated because we are all underground. 

Its easy to see something is wrong but if members still want to risk buying them that's your choice.

----------


## Rick Kane

Marcus300,
I understand what you wrote I just thought there was something else I wasn't aware of.

For those of you that have been in the game a long time does any of this surprise you? I hope not.
That site most of us used to order was registered in July of 2012. I told several people that at the most, they'd be good for was a year to 18 months.
The first year builds the rep, the rest is gravy. They'll eventually make good with most, not all, then do it all over again. *David Garcia* - unless someone put a bullet in his head he's probably still in the game and wouldn't surprise me if he is somehow involved.

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> I have answered your question in another post EasyDoesIt. I think you are some what off on this. 
> 
> Here's the other link http://forums.steroid.com/igf-1-lr3-...rn-people.html


Well this is your opinion, it conveniently covers bases to the anti counterfeiting codes matching. Problem is then that would mean you could remove the label seal with the threads in it and open the kit remove the bottles and place other bottles in them. Don't you think Gensci label once removed would look like it was removed and stuck back on?

----------


## marcus300

> Well this is your opinion, it conveniently covers bases to the anti counterfeiting codes matching. Problem is then that would mean you could remove the label seal with the threads in it and open the kit remove the bottles and place other bottles in them. Don't you think Gensci label once removed would look like it was removed and stuck back on?


Also to add, these companies aren't 100% legit. If AnkiBio can sell fakes to the underground then Gensci can easily produce fakes with anti-counterfeiting codes what correspond with their web site. If anyone really thinks this system is 100% fail prove must be either lacking in brain cells or have some other agenda. We also had someone state that they had jins direct from Gensci and checked out with their anti counterfeiting codes but were fakes..............

something has changed recently and for me there is to much risk at this stage,

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> Also to add, these companies aren't 100% legit. If AnkiBio can sell fakes to the underground then Gensci can easily produce fakes with anti-counterfeiting codes what correspond with their web site. If anyone really thinks this system is 100% fail prove must be either lacking in brain cells or have some other agenda. We also had someone state that they had jins direct from Gensci and checked out with their anti counterfeiting codes but were fakes..............
> 
> something has changed recently and for me there is to much risk at this stage,


Yes i don't understand the hard line defense of Gensci in this obvious counterfeiting situation. "Gensci anti counterfeiting label would show that it was removed and stuck back on". That problem does not jive with your theory "tawweiliu" Otherwise there "ANTI COUNTERFEITING LABEL WOULD BE VERY EASY TO COUNTERFEIT" It is tough to dispute what i stated and i am not regurgitating what others say. First hand knowledge and experience.
When i purchased my kit i was told exactly how to check authentication and i did. Thought i was really covered. Prior to this i had been taking other brands, not pharm as i did later but had experience with at least what i thought was hgh. After getting up around 6 iu's and bloating up like a pig, i knew something was wrong even with anti counterfeiting. Within less than 2 weeks of stopping i lost around 10lbs of water weight. Sorry, but i do not feel sorry for Gensci, i feel sorry for everyone who has been ripped off.

----------


## marcus300

> Yes i don't understand the hard line defense of Gensci in this obvious counterfeiting situation. "Gensci anti counterfeiting label would show that it was removed and stuck back on". That problem does not jive with your theory "tawweiliu" Otherwise there "ANTI COUNTERFEITING LABEL WOULD BE VERY EASY TO COUNTERFEIT" It is tough to dispute what i stated and i am not regurgitating what others say. First hand knowledge and experience.
> When i purchased my kit i was told exactly how to check authentication and i did. Thought i was really covered. Prior to this i had been taking other brands, not pharm as i did later but had experience with at least what i thought was hgh. After getting up around 6 iu's and bloating up like a pig, i knew something was wrong even with anti counterfeiting. Within less than 2 weeks of stopping i lost around 10lbs of water weight. Sorry, but i do not feel sorry for Gensci, i feel sorry for everyone who has been ripped off.


Exactly, great first hand experience what needs to be noted by members

----------


## GearIdentity

I received my pack. Also postmarked 7/12.

----------


## tawweiliu

Deleted

----------


## marcus300

> I received my pack. Also postmarked 7/12.


Let us know how you get on with them and if they seem fake

----------


## testluva

Received my second box today. My order is complete. Security codes match up. When you enter the security code it displays the actual label. Even if you have a fiber strand over a number it actually matches the image on your box. Pretty cool technology.

----------


## NWIron

> I disagree on this point. I can't speak for Asia but I do know that the Chinese government regulates HGH in China. So all pharmaceuticals that sell HGH or at least Gensci HGH that can be tracked through Gensci China's web site is %100 real. Is it as good as USA pharmaceuticals HGH? Maybe not but it is real. There are a lot of knock off but that's not Gensci China's fault. When you are really the only real HGH company in China. Everyone's out to get you or copy you. Chinese are famous for that. It's no different over there. 
> 
> Now that's not saying fake HGH doesn't gets sent to the USA or other countries. But were you are wrong in my opinion is whose sending the fake HGH. For example when Gensci China sends it's HGH over sees it never sends it to America. 
> 
> So that mean,,,,,,,
> 
> A) You get it second hand through an another location " Gensci China has no control over Ukraine, Russa, Hong kong, EU distributors and what they do. If the distributors are not being genuine with their costumers then it's hard for Gensci China to regulate it. All they can do is change their distributors. Maybe that's what they did with Ukraine and EU until things die down. because of all the up roar. We really don't know the truth just speculate most of the time. Plus sometimes people in the USA might get their HGH Gensci through websites or third person parties and not distributors. So who knows what was done by the time it got to a gym in the USA.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro, I hate to say this, but you have no idea of what goes on in China. Everything in China is a smokescreen. I have stayed in Shanghai for long periods of time and there are rarely any 100% legit companies. Even COACH faked their own products to sell in China, out of their own factory. There are Nike factories where workers stay late to pump out fakes to sell on the street and in the counterfeit malls. Lets' put it this way….last year, 97% of chinese companies had cooked books (aka cheated taxes). Nothing is really "regulated" in china except things that the government and the communist party isn't making money on, such as narcotics and violence. I guarantee you that fakes ARE coming out of Gensci China AND there are others making counterfeits. The moral of the story here is…..if you don't know your Chinese supplier personally, don't buy it.

----------


## marcus300

> Hey bro, I hate to say this, but you have no idea of what goes on in China. Everything in China is a smokescreen. I have stayed in Shanghai for long periods of time and there are rarely any 100% legit companies. Even COACH faked their own products to sell in China, out of their own factory. There are Nike factories where workers stay late to pump out fakes to sell on the street and in the counterfeit malls. Lets' put it this way….last year, 97% of chinese companies had cooked books (aka cheated taxes). Nothing is really "regulated" in china except things that the government and the communist party isn't making money on, such as narcotics and violence. I guarantee you that fakes ARE coming out of Gensci China AND there are others making counterfeits. The moral of the story here is…..if you don't know your Chinese supplier personally, don't buy it.


I agree, and Gensci can produce fakes and sell them with anti-counterfeiting security codes what all match up and anyone who thinks different as no idea what they are capable of doing. When your dealing with an underground market you can sell them anything you want especially when it goes through an agent or even direct, just like AnkiBio did. Are the current jins coming through fakes or one of these water retaining anti-diuretic hormone's who know but I am sure in time we will find out but usually when someone buys something and they see some kind of results they usually start believing its real when its not just like all the generic boys who think their source is 100% lol.

For me I am out of buying them at this moment in time, to many people have been scammed, orders left short, sold fakes and many don't even get emails back the source, they are selectively scamming which worries me but I again we are having problems with Chinese hgh. Hey even if some of the current gh coming through now is real its been in transit for 3 months in this weather so its probably got about 1% potency and ruined anyway. 

Anyone who has used pharm grade hgh for a long time at a decent dose couple with aas stacks will understand that it changes the whole shape and body composition, ive seen guys on gh for 2-3 years with the Chinese ones and they look exactly the same, real hgh doesn't work like that it transforms you into the next level so all the comments from guys who have used gh once or twice or even only just started to use gh think Gensci aren't capable of selling fakes have blinkers on. Just remember that when looking at your results with the current jins coming through, I am not saying they are junk or copies because ive stopped ordering from them and don't know but its very clear to me something is wrong and when something seems wrong it normally is..

----------


## tawweiliu

Deleted

----------


## marcus300

> Sorry my friend I think you need to read my post very carefully before you sit there and tell what you know and don't know. I never once said companies I'm only talking about Gensci factory in China. I'm referring to all the comments on Gensci factory not business in China. Also I was posting about Gensci as a company not other companies so please save the speech as I know exactly what goes on in China. I've lived it Taiwan now for over 10 years and done business in Taiwan and China for over 21 years. I've seen it all and do have stories of my own but that being said this topic was about Gensci HGH coming out of China so I'm here to set the record straight.


Your not hear to set the record straight, you have no idea what your on about or what they are capable of doing. Infact you only just started to use hgh last month for the first time in your life so don't start sprouting BS to people who have been using hgh and dealing the Chinese hgh for years. All because you bought some doesn't make you the spokes person fro Gensci.
Your making yourself look rather stupid IMHO so please give your views and members can read and take what ever they want in but our members or most of them have been dealing with Chinese hgh longer than a month and I understand how passionate you are because I was the same when I first bought my first batch but please don't start sprouting BS saying your setting the record straight because you cant.

----------


## tawweiliu

Deleted

----------


## tawweiliu

Deleted

----------


## tawweiliu

Deleted

----------


## marcus300

> Oh and just to ad one more thing marcus300.....
> 
> Just because you have 26,482 post and I only have 356 post doesn't make you an experience person when it comes to Gensci china's legit company. I might have low post but been a member here for a long time. Now my experience come from my best friend who has been dealing with that company for many years, He is a very big supplier with the elite boby builders community in Asia. I will take his experiences over yours as he has dealt directly with the manufacturer not distributors or third hand parties. If members from this forum who have never got any bad Gensci for Ukraine distributor then that means you don't really know what you are talking about and just go on "hear say" from peoples' past experience and post.


Yes of course Gensci are capable of selling fakes, they have done it before and they can do it again, are they doing it now who knows but yes they are capable of selling fakes to the underground market. I am sure they wont sell fakes/copies to legit companies they supply but to distributors who sell to the underground of course they are capable of doing so. This forum is full of stories what show what's happened over the years with the Chinese growth hormone business. The problem occurs when they sell to the underground market or through a second supplier. Can the Chinese be trusted? I think that's obvious to state no they cant be trusted just look how they do business especially to the black market.


Facts are you don't have any experience in using hgh, you just started last month, experience in using hgh is worth a great deal when your dealing with the Chinese. My problem is you stating your here to put the record straight, that's total BS you cant put the record straight they cant be trusted end of story. Ive done dealing with the Chinese hgh factory's for 25 yrs and at some stages I was buying 10,000ius every month and I had a very good relationship with them, even AnkiBio started selling fakes to the black market and they tried to silence me buy offering me free hgh. Ive also been offered at one stage fakes and boxes and labels of every hgh company going even with counterfeit security codes what match up, that was direct from certain companies and I was told every factory have an outlet to supply some chemicals what they are trying to pass of as real hgh. You may know some part but you don't know everything and to claim you do is really dumb IMHO.


Post count doesn't mean anything so why bring it up? ive never mentioned my post count. I mentioned your experience with taking hgh and you don't have any,fact.


There is enough evidence and experience from members who have ordered hgh from all companies showing they cant be trusted, I am not saying Gensci are doing this but of course they are capable of doing so especially to the underground market, its a closed market and no come back. The Ukraine and gensci are capable of selling fakes/copies and you stating they aren't is just tunnel vision and clearly shows your inexperience in this market.


You can write a long post and try and sound like you know some inside information but it doesn't mean its true, check out the Chinese concerns threads what goes on for years and you will see many things unfold, it may also open your eyes a bit further into this market we are on. Your welcome to your views and please carry on posting and writing your long posts if it makes you feel better but I am sure the members will make their own mind up and in all honesty there is a lot of information in the concerns thread what clearly shows the Chinese cant be trusted. 


Something is wrong with the Ukraine side of things, I have no idea what and I hope the gh what's coming through is legit, but ive seen a lot of members either on threads, via pm to me and personal friends state they have been scammed, sold fakes, had orders filled but left short and been ignored once the monies have been transferred, for me at this stage I wont be buying anymore. When something seems wrong it normally is.


I am not going to go back and forth with you because I hate repeating myself over and over to someone who is blind to what's been happening and what can happen, so if you want to learn something read the concerns thread and take in what members are saying, that's how you learn.

----------


## thisAngelBites

That's unbelievable temerity by these people, Marcus! 

In the end, I think every company/distributor is after nothing but their own economic interests. Some may decide the best way to further their interests is to get a good reputation to gain some trust, and then swindle a lot of people for what they can get from them before they shut. Others may decide to lure customers with good product at first and then with fakes for later, larger orders, and decide the market is big enough and increasing such that alienating customers is not a big deal and just a cost of doing business. Other people could decide the best way is to sell good product and be in it for the long haul with loyal customers. 

Not that I have anywhere near the info that Marcus does, but I suspect no one yet knows exactly what is going on. Perhaps GenSci as a manufacturer is clean, and wants to be in it for the long haul and is having distributor problems. If that were the case, I would expect GenSci would be protecting their economic interests as aggressively as possible by watching carefully what is going on, listening to people and taking action as soon as feasible in order to limit any damage/restore their reputation. I have no idea if anything like that is happening. I did see that many members of this forum have taken steps to inform them, so it seems certain that they are aware.

On the other hand, it's possible that they are unconcerned, or are part of what is happening, as Marcus has experienced with other companies. It seems a little less likely to me, mainly because they communicated that they were not having any supply issues when the Ukraine distributor seemed to be having problems shipping product. To my thinking, they could have easily aided their distributor by saying there was a minor problem with something, and that would have made the distributor seem more legit. That's if they were part of whatever is happening.

But to me, it's not persuasive to say that x, y, z would never happen because of reasons a, b, c. People were saying that stuff about Enron, saying things didn't make sense, and the same with Madoff, and yet, there it was. People don't always (or even often) make sense. 







> Ive also been offered at one stage fakes and boxes and labels of every hgh company going even with counterfeit security codes what match up, that was direct from certain companies and I was told every factory have an outlet to supply some chemicals what they are trying to pass of as real hgh.

----------


## marcus300

> That's unbelievable temerity by these people, Marcus! 
> 
> In the end, I think every company/distributor is after nothing but their own economic interests. Some may decide the best way to further their interests is to get a good reputation to gain some trust, and then swindle a lot of people for what they can get from them before they shut. Others may decide to lure customers with good product at first and then with fakes for later, larger orders, and decide the market is big enough and increasing such that alienating customers is not a big deal and just a cost of doing business. Other people could decide the best way is to sell good product and be in it for the long haul with loyal customers. 
> 
> Not that I have anywhere near the info that Marcus does, but I suspect no one yet knows exactly what is going on. Perhaps GenSci as a manufacturer is clean, and wants to be in it for the long haul and is having distributor problems. If that were the case, I would expect GenSci would be protecting their economic interests as aggressively as possible by watching carefully what is going on, listening to people and taking action as soon as feasible in order to limit any damage/restore their reputation. I have no idea if anything like that is happening. I did see that many members of this forum have taken steps to inform them, so it seems certain that they are aware.
> 
> On the other hand, it's possible that they are unconcerned, or are part of what is happening, as Marcus has experienced with other companies. It seems a little less likely to me, mainly because they communicated that they were not having any supply issues when the Ukraine distributor seemed to be having problems shipping product. To my thinking, they could have easily aided their distributor by saying there was a minor problem with something, and that would have made the distributor seem more legit. That's if they were part of whatever is happening.
> 
> But to me, it's not persuasive to say that x, y, z would never happen because of reasons a, b, c. People were saying that stuff about Enron, saying things didn't make sense, and the same with Madoff, and yet, there it was. People don't always (or even often) make sense.


Very good read and agree with your comments, thanks for your input

----------


## MACKATTACK

Maybe you guys should just buy some real pharm grade hgh that is FDA approved and not some higher grade questionable chinese generic that u classify as pharm grade since they distribute it in some countries as "acceptable". All in all, the Vets and Mods on this forum have a wealth of knowledge but are not the end all be all of the industry and can make mistakes just like anyone else.


Don't lose your money, find a solid FDA approved HGH source and go with that. Fyi, this jintropin is priced considerably lower than any FDA approved HGH...........just raises question marks on ALL levels.......

----------


## marcus300

> Maybe you guys should just buy some real pharm grade hgh that is FDA approved and not some higher grade questionable chinese generic that u classify as pharm grade since they distribute it in some countries as "acceptable". All in all, the Vets and Mods on this forum have a wealth of knowledge but are not the end all be all of the industry and can make mistakes just like anyone else.
> 
> 
> Don't lose your money, find a solid FDA approved HGH source and go with that. Fyi, this jintropin is priced considerably lower than any FDA approved HGH...........just raises question marks on ALL levels.......



Like ive mentioned pharm grade hgh is remarkable and I also advice people to pay the price and watch the magic  :Smilie:

----------


## Buster Brown

> Maybe you guys should just buy some real pharm grade hgh that is FDA approved and not some higher grade questionable chinese generic that u classify as pharm grade since they distribute it in some countries as "acceptable". All in all, the Vets and Mods on this forum have a wealth of knowledge but are not the end all be all of the industry and can make mistakes just like anyone else.
> 
> 
> Don't lose your money, find a solid FDA approved HGH source and go with that. Fyi, this jintropin is priced considerably lower than any FDA approved HGH...........just raises question marks on ALL levels.......


True, but unfortunately.......not that easy!

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> Hey bro, I hate to say this, but you have no idea of what goes on in China. Everything in China is a smokescreen. I have stayed in Shanghai for long periods of time and there are rarely any 100% legit companies. Even COACH faked their own products to sell in China, out of their own factory. There are Nike factories where workers stay late to pump out fakes to sell on the street and in the counterfeit malls. Lets' put it this way.last year, 97% of chinese companies had cooked books (aka cheated taxes). Nothing is really "regulated" in china except things that the government and the communist party isn't making money on, such as narcotics and violence. I guarantee you that fakes ARE coming out of Gensci China AND there are others making counterfeits. The moral of the story here is..if you don't know your Chinese supplier personally, don't buy it.


Good read, yes and to separate Gensci automatically from this is absurd. It just seems to be a way of doing business there. I know i had junk with all authentication codes and threads, i am not about to listen to someone who thinks he has the power or knowledge to set the record straight. It is a bit of an insult to me to casually come here and decide to know for sure what goes on with Gensci after so many problems. I do not see any of these problems occurring with other pharm grade hgh that does not come from China. 
@ tawweilliu, i do not know you and i would not send you anything, your insistent attitude to save the name of Gensci is suspicious to me as it is. Because you say so, does not make it real for me or i am sure many others. I am sure Gensci reputation in the normal market of business is good. In the underground it is getting bad and there is a reason for that. They know the underground market will not spill over into there normal business, but they like the higher profit structure in underground counterfeit market. Please do not tell us how it is, you are not going to convince most anyways, but we do not want a new person getting ripped off because you say it's ok. "Or your friend told you something"

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> Maybe you guys should just buy some real pharm grade hgh that is FDA approved and not some higher grade questionable chinese generic that u classify as pharm grade since they distribute it in some countries as "acceptable". All in all, the Vets and Mods on this forum have a wealth of knowledge but are not the end all be all of the industry and can make mistakes just like anyone else.
> 
> 
> Don't lose your money, find a solid FDA approved HGH source and go with that. Fyi, this jintropin is priced considerably lower than any FDA approved HGH...........just raises question marks on ALL levels.......


If you have a source, then your in luck, but if you do not, your pretty much screwed here on pharm in US. I am not using hgh presently, due to financial reasons and i am able to get it. But i can tell you to go through an anti-aging doc here is just prohibitive in cost. That's why people are taking such extreme risks to get it. As Marcus stated you really do see the difference especially over time. It just keeps on working!!!
That high cost is also what is producing these counterfeits.

----------


## tawweiliu

deleted

----------


## marcus300

> First off I wrote up a post about Gensci the legit factory in China and I'm not defending fake HGH coming out of China. Never have in any of my post. You read my post and flat out call me a *BS*. 
> 
> 
> In all my post I've never treated anyone that way. You say I'm BS but I have a connection to the real Gensci factory in China, *What do you have*? I'm BS because I've only taken HGH for the last month but you been dealing with the Chinese hgh factory's for 25 yrs and was buying 10,000ius every month.
> 
> So that means you had a very good relationship with who? Gensci China's factory the owner? Or was it legit distributor on the list? Or maybe even a black market distributor? Please explain.....
> 
> 
> So you say you've bought and done so much over the years, But the funny thing is that you change your mind when it suits you or if you start to see others complain. So in my eyes there isn't much to say for your experience....
> ...


Gensci were good to go that's why I reported and also other staff but things started to go wrong just like ANkibio, so when I get a lot of pms from members and also personal friends who are complaining about the products and also how they have been treated then I report it. I am here to keep members safe and hopefully not get scammed or sold fakes. Things change fast just like the other companies in the past. 

Read the concerns thread and stop talking through you hole,

Gensci are capable of selling fakes to the black market if you don't think so that's fine, you carry on, I hope they aren't but at this stage there is to much going on with all the complaints from mebers being sold fakes, orders not being filled and also being sent short orders. There is a huge risk.

I said your talking bullshit because saying you come here to put the record straight about gensci is bs, even your last thread http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...jintropin.html which was days ago you was asking of your jins are legit....your talking uter rubbish and please don't try and lead the members down the wrong path.....Gensci are capable of selling fakes to the black market just like ankibio did, are they well I don't know but think we will find out soon enough.

My experience is with top labs such as ankibio and gensci plus other pre Olympics, trouble you have you believe what ever they tell you which is tunnel vision and you really need to open your eyes...

Yet again read the concerns thread from thread one, it will take you days but you will learn something...

I wont be going back and forth with you anymore, its like talking to a kid

----------


## mauler

ive read this whole thread and it seems like there is a lot of problems with these jins and looks like many have been scammed or sent fakes, some have real ones but for me this Chinese hgh market isn't trustworthy one bit.... there are thousands of threads all over the forums saying the exact same thing.....i'd love to try pharm grade and Chinese and compare because from the sounds of it its like the difference is like salt and pepper.

----------


## tawweiliu

deleted

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> First off I've been a member for a long time haven't posted in about 7 or 8 years. most times in the past I would just read the board. So no need for any suspicious as I have no agenda. But I got some Gensci that I new came from Gensci's legit factory in China. Now I asked about the Gensci and all I got back were people telling me it was fake or that I shouldn't get their HGH because they rip off everyone. Only three guys said it was real. So I did some research and talked to my good friend and ask him to call the Gensci corporation and find out the truth. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to go through all my post again my friend as I never once stood up for the black market. This hole time it's been about Gensci corporation not the black market. People were posting that it's Gensci corporation fault in China and not looking in their own back yard. It's easy to blame the Chinese for everything that goes wrong but I have yet to see any proof from anyone that Gensci corporation has anything to do with counterfeiting on the black market. And frankly no one here knows the truth.


My kit of counterfeit looks just like the ones you received directly from Gensci. The post you made recently inquiring about your jins, that you are now so convinced are the real deal. Of course if you or your friend call Gensci and ask them if there Jins are real they are going to say yes. lol 
I DO NOT KNOW HOW YOU OBTAINED YOUR JINS AND MAYBE THEY ARE REAL, MY POINT IS THE PACKAGING MEANS NOTHING, MINE LOOKED LIKE YOURS AND WERE FAKE. Of course we are talking underground (black market) here, or did you obtain yours through a doctors prescription?
A few days ago you are inquiring about jins you bought being any good, now you are preaching everything that comes from Gensci is real. You have barely even had a chance to try them. Now i see that you are so convinced because your friend called them to ask if they were legit. lol Well i don't think they are going to tell you yes, but we have an underground division where we make millions off of people from other countries that are desperate to get real hgh and they just keep buying because they want it so bad. PLEASE!!!??

----------


## Rick Kane

> My kit of counterfeit looks just like the ones you received directly from Gensci. The post you made recently inquiring about your jins, that you are now so convinced are the real deal. Of course if you or your friend call Gensci and ask them if there Jins are real they are going to say yes. lol 
> I DO NOT KNOW HOW YOU OBTAINED YOUR JINS AND MAYBE THEY ARE REAL, MY POINT IS THE PACKAGING MEANS NOTHING, MINE LOOKED LIKE YOURS AND WERE FAKE. Of course we are talking underground (black market) here, or did you obtain yours through a doctors prescription?
> A few days ago you are inquiring about jins you bought being any good, now you are preaching everything that comes from Gensci is real. You have barely even had a chance to try them. Now i see that you are so convinced because your friend called them to ask if they were legit. lol Well i don't think they are going to tell you yes, but we have an underground division where we make millions off of people from other countries that are desperate to get real hgh and they just keep buying because they want it so bad. PLEASE!!!??


I may have missed your post but did your Jins come from the same source in EU that most bought from?

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> I may have missed your post but did your Jins come from the same source in EU that most bought from?


Rick i do not know where anyone bought from and i am in US, my point is they were faked and i do not buy the fact that bottles were changed out from my box that comes from Gensci with all anti counterfeiting codes and threads. I was made to believe they were safe and secure as they checked out that way. They were not good. I figured the direct pipeline was ok but it was not. To many problems and i never risked it again.

----------


## tawweiliu

deleted

----------


## tawweiliu

deleted

----------


## thisAngelBites

You assume incorrectly. Perhaps you should read what I quoted from Marcus in that post - I was replying to that, which is why I quoted it.

AND you are extremely RUDE to post something someone wrote to you in a PM and post for everyone to see without the author's permission. Perhaps you simply don't understand this sort of etiquette, but I think it takes only a bit of common sense to see that if someone wrote to you privately instead of posting on the forum, it's because they didn't intend it for general consumption. This particular thing is not private, so it doesn't harm me in any way, but your behaviour is out of line, whether intentionally or unintentionally.

AND I think it is intentional, thinking you were showing me to be inconsistent or changing my story or something, but I suspect English is not your first language, because your posts demonstrate that you do not understand what people are saying, including me. I did not attack GenSci - my posts have simply said the same thing I wrote to you in PM, which apparently you do not understand.

I don't know how you think you tried to help me, but please, you can stop trying to help, even if you think I need it. I will be fine without your help. And furthermore, the vitriol you are expressing is misplaced since I was not referring to you in that post, even if you insist I was.

Allow me to give you some help this time: I suggest that if you are going to attack people, you should probably make sure they are actually criticising you or disagreeing with you, or whatever you find necessitates an attack on your part. I think your English is simply not strong enough to be insulting people when it is clear you do not understand what they are saying.

LASTLY, your the argument for the purity of GenSci, as I understand it, is that your friend called the factory and they told him it's not their fault that there are fakes, and they are very careful to only send out genuine product because of the laws of China. Do you think there is any universe in which even a company that was being dishonest would tell a caller "Yes, you got us. We admit it. We simply can't lie to anyone on the phone."??? That conversation your friend had - we should all take that as proof that Gen Sci is completely, 100% honest? And then you get apoplectic even when people say they don't think it's Gen Sci's fault?

I think you need to find some help with your English. I'm being as kind as I can manage here.






> Temerity "I assume that was directed at me? 
> 
> You said in one of your post that you talked directly to *GenSci in China*, I then asked you if you could give me a name and I would help you by getting my friend to ask GenSci China when he visit them next time.
> 
> You pm me and said 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you posted, just like others blamed GenSci China. 
> ...

----------


## tawweiliu

deleted

----------


## marcus300

> Nothing wrong with my English but I'm tired of this and you guys can keep on buying or not buying from the black market, I will enjoy my real HGH. 
> 
> That said I think it's time to sign off and not post anymore on this forum. I tried you give another few point but it seems that everyone's mind is made up about GenSci and their products. 
> 
> Best of luck with your HGH sources.........


Don't post members private message on the open board please!!

Your making yourself look rather immature and IMHO I would stop with your stupid statement all because your friends talks to Gensci lol. IF YOU WAS SO CERTAIN YOU HAD 100% why did you post this on 9/3/13 

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...jintropin.html




> Hi guys just got my Jintropin HGH 10 IU in and here are the pics,* If you know this product and can give some insight?* It would help a lot thanks!






> Thank you guys! 
> 
> Gaspaco I thought the same but wasn't 100% I also just checked their website. Which they only have one because of the fake sites out there. The Serial number matches up and I got a message back from the company telling me it's Anti-Counterfeiting ***30495;***21697; Genuine.* But I'm still getting it tested. from both of you it looks real past the Anti-Counterfeiting so I guess I will just wait for the test to come back.* I'm very happy to start using the HGH. 
> 
> *Question as this is my first time using HGH Jintropin. How weaker is it compare to pharmaceutical HGH*. Because this is the only real pharmaceutical HGH in China. I would say 95% of other HGH are fake copies or watered down.* So if you compare pharmaceutical HGH with their pharmaceutical HGH Jintropin? How much is the 10 IU* off by thanks for your input.




Members please ignore this guys information, he is talking secondhand without any real life experience and for some reason within a few days he is an expert lol, guys laughable IMHO and you should way up the risks involved and make your own mind up.

For all the members who have received their orders I hope they are potent and are real but please give feedback and your opinion on the gh towards the ones you have had before..

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> Easy where did you get your Gensci from black market, pharmaceuticals distribution centers or Gensci China?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who made you to believe? Close friends internet friend pharmaceuticals distribution centers or Gensci China? Please explain.
> 
> You mention direct pipeline was ok but it was not. To many problems and i never risked it again.
> 
> What did you mean?


If you would pay attention from the beginning and me repeatedly stating that i felt gtg as my verification codes and threads all checked out through Gensci China site. That to me is as valid as i can get. There kits, there authentication. I do not need you and your 2 week experience with Gensci telling me anything. No matter how you slice it, i fault Gensci. 
As far as the underground market, you have been absorbing that wrong also. "Black Market meaning i have a kit from Gensci China, my kit is verified through Gensci China, auth codes etc. Gensci China is selling to others than the pharmaceutical market. Beyond that if you can not figure out what i just said, to bad. I will not and do not need to explain anymore to you. Based on your posts, i have no interests in communicating with you at all. Here is your best post IMO "That said I think it's time to sign off and not post anymore on this forum."

----------


## tawweiliu

deleted

----------


## marcus300

> marcus300 You are so brain was, You can't even see my point even when I make them very clear. Also You don't read my post right. You just pick and choose. I never ever said I was an expert with HGH this is not what the distinction was all about it was getting GenSci in China HGH from China and is the source are good or not. I've been straight up with all my post nothing to hide. I am defending GenSci in China and you guys just don't like it because you had bad experiences with western black markets companies and then blaming it on GenSci in China.


I had had bad experiences with gensci and ankibio, ive also had great products from both companies. Its easy for these companies to fool the black market. Why don't you read what people are saying and read the concerns thread. You have zero experience with gh and wouldn't know real gh if it slapped you across the face...

Don't reply to me go and read and understand what could happen, and how things looks strange with all the issues everyone is having.

----------


## calstate23

It's possible you are correct but in the end it really just comes down to ONE thing...Consistency...

Whether it's GenSci or third party or whatever you can never guarantee good product and will never even know until use begins...

I don't like uncertainty...Even if it's a 90% chance..There is still 10% chance of uncertainty...It just not worth the money and time especially to the average user...

Most people who buy gh get scammed in the first place...

----------


## BG

> I had had bad experiences with gensci and ankibio, ive also had great products from both companies. Its easy for these companies to fool the black market. Why don't you read what people are saying and read the concerns thread. You have zero experience with gh and wouldn't know real gh if it slapped you across the face...
> 
> Don't reply to me go and read and understand what could happen, and how things looks strange with all the issues everyone is having.


I agree and on top of that many of those places "reps" sell on the side. that was the problem with Ankie and I know back in the day (7-8 years ago) I used to get Jins straight from genci it still went through a rep, good old "Chen" days. This is where the problems occur, bad products and fakes. I think with Ankie the were labeling 4iu vials as 10iu.

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> Received my second box today. My order is complete. Security codes match up. When you enter the security code it displays the actual label. Even if you have a fiber strand over a number it actually matches the image on your box. Pretty cool technology.


Yes that's the way mine was, there ability to technology makes you feel at ease. I hope the best for you on yours. Seemed like when all this was going on with AnkieBio, certain people were receiving there orders after much complaining here on this forum. As Marcus stated they tried to appease him by sending out super potent HGH. All of a sudden?

----------


## BG

> Yes that's the way mine was, there ability to technology makes you feel at ease. I hope the best for you on yours. Seemed like when all this was going on with AnkieBio, certain people were receiving there orders after much complaining here on this forum. As Marcus stated they tried to appease him by sending out super potent HGH. All of a sudden?


Weird think was Ankie switched bank accounts right before things went bad, thats when I believe the reps were selling bunk GH.

----------


## Buster Brown

Even after inquiring to them for entertainment purposes at this point, they STILL do not respond to my emails!!!!!!

----------


## matcos

I' ve mail them cause i 've to order jintropin....they told me they have problem with the shipments from Ukraina but they don't know wich is the problem....they ship from Europe to me....i ' ve order and payed one week ago and they mail me the tracking number today....the number is correct and my order is now in Greece... I' ve ever received my order
Matteo from Italy

----------


## matcos

> I' ve mail them cause i 've to order jintropin....they told me they have problem with the shipments from Ukraina but they don't know wich is the problem....they ship from Europe to me....i ' ve order and payed one week ago and they mail me the tracking number today....the number is correct and my order is now in Greece... I' ve ever received my order
> Matteo from Italy


Always received....

----------


## 40229mike

Even in the Pharmacies, there is ZERO GH in Ukraine. The 3 that are in Kiev that get shipments from a United States manufacturer will not sell it without a medical need and I offered far more than it was worth. If anyone is telling you they are getting legit GH they are lying. Even the ones who had a legit supplier are telling me the GH is fake now 90% of the time. I have tried Kiev, Odessa, Donetsk and Kharkov. The lifters say their once good suppliers cannot find it and the pharmacies will no longer order from China because of the fakes coming directly from the pharmacies.

----------


## 40229mike

> I' ve mail them cause i 've to order jintropin....they told me they have problem with the shipments from Ukraina but they don't know wich is the problem....they ship from Europe to me....i ' ve order and payed one week ago and they mail me the tracking number today....the number is correct and my order is now in Greece... I' ve ever received my order
> Matteo from Italy


I am living in Ukraine, trust me I have better sources than you can find by mail and there is no legit GH here. You might get something shipped to you, but it is not GH. The risk for shipping it out is high, and the risk for selling it local is nothing. I am an American living here with deep pockets and they cannot find legit GH for me.. 

If you are getting legit GH, it is coming elsewhere not Ukraine.

----------


## marcus300

> Even in the Pharmacies, there is ZERO GH in Ukraine. The 3 that are in Kiev that get shipments from a United States manufacturer will not sell it without a medical need and I offered far more than it was worth. If anyone is telling you they are getting legit GH they are lying. Even the ones who had a legit supplier are telling me the GH is fake now 90% of the time. I have tried Kiev, Odessa, Donetsk and Kharkov. The lifters say their once good suppliers cannot find it and the pharmacies will no longer order from China because of the fakes coming directly from the pharmacies.





> I am living in Ukraine, trust me I have better sources than you can find by mail and there is no legit GH here. You might get something shipped to you, but it is not GH. The risk for shipping it out is high, and the risk for selling it local is nothing. I am an American living here with deep pockets and they cannot find legit GH for me..


Thanks for the information and I suspected something like this was happening, sounds like Gensci are selling fakes to the underground yet again, or probably some kind of water retaining compound or peps....thanks for the feedback

----------


## 40229mike

> Well my box came from Gensci China and it had the authentication codes and threads that checked out as good. It was not HGH! I do believe that Chinese Gov may regulate HGH in China, but do they care what goes outside of China? I can not speak for what is going on in Ukraine, just what i read on this forum.


Bingo! The Pharms in Ukraine are no longer buying from China for that reason. Codes or not it is not GH!! I spent 1 week with a buddy talking to every big pharmacy in every large city in Ukraine. They are getting garbage directly from the companies!!! I can buy some if you want, they will sell it to me with the correct codes showing it as legit on the company websites, but the pharms here tell me strait up it is not GH. Hell I can buy it dirt cheap because the Pharms know it is fake and cannot do shit about it.

----------


## 40229mike

If anyone needs proof I am in Ukraine and Poltava, let me know, I will send a picture with me in it... with a paper with the name of this forum on it..... dated the day you ask from the center landmark in the city, the memorial park in the center of the city with the golden eagle in it.

----------


## marcus300

> Bingo! The Pharms in Ukraine are no longer buying from China for that reason. Codes or not it is not GH!! I spent 1 week with a buddy talking to every big pharmacy in every large city in Ukraine. They are getting garbage directly from the companies!!! I can buy some if you want, they will sell it to me with the correct codes showing it as legit on the company websites, but the pharms here tell me strait up it is not GH. Hell I can buy it dirt cheap because the Pharms know it is fake and cannot do shit about it.


Yes this is what they do in China, suck in customers then sell fakes/peps or some other dangerous chemicals to the underground. I knew something like this was happening just like AnkiBio did in China. Codes mean nothing when the company are making sure they match up lol

Thanks

----------


## Buster Brown

After all my ranting, they finally answered my email....but had to use a different email address!!!!!!!!! Interesting!

----------


## NWIron

Let me get this straight….so now russian Jins are NOT legit?!? Marcus, wusup!?!

----------


## Rick Kane

This is all very disheartening.

----------


## beerdogg

Unfortunately this doesnt surprise me with everything that's been going on. My security codes matched up but their is no literature in the kits like the previous ones. Looks like it is all a big scam.

----------


## slimshady01

[QUOTE="beerdogg"]Unfortunately this doesnt surprise me with everything that's been going on. My security codes matched up but their is no literature in the kits like the previous ones. Looks like it is all a big scam.[/QUOTE


So you think
The first batches we all got were legit? Now the new ones are junk?

----------


## testluva

Same here, I agree with BeerDogg my Ukraine Jins use to come with printed documents inside just like the Euro Pharm YouTube explains. My recent order had the fiber threads and security code did match up but no printed documents inside like in the past. When ever I received kits from a legit brand of GH, I have always received printed documents inside from the manufacturer

----------


## beerdogg

[QUOTE=slimshady01;6680627]


> Unfortunately this doesnt surprise me with everything that's been going on. My security codes matched up but their is no literature in the kits like the previous ones. Looks like it is all a big scam.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> So you think
> The first batches we all got were legit? Now the new ones are junk?


I'm not sure if they were ever legit. I did get sides of tingly hands but that is about it. Did not sleep better and the fat loss I believe was just from a good diet. My strength was going up (was on HGH for 3 months) before I started a cycle but that might of been a placebo effect. I hope I am wrong but that is my gut feeling.

----------


## slimshady01

Im sticking with ghrp and mod1-29. Dosed enough through out the day can give the same effects of lower GH injects. Cheaper and not faked. I'm done with giving charity to these scammers.

----------


## beerdogg

I hear ya slim I'm looking into that now myself.

----------


## testluva

I have read peptides don't do well with us older guys over 50. When my doc had me on Sermorelin/GHRP6 didn't do shit for me and this was from a compound pharmacy.

----------


## slimshady01

> I have read peptides don't do well with us older guys over 50. When my doc had me on Sermorelin/GHRP6 didn't do shit for me and this was from a compound pharmacy.


What was your dosage and how many times a day ?

----------


## BG

I to had the same effect and think I will try again. I was doing 3-4 injects a day though, was a pain in the ass.






> Im sticking with ghrp and mod1-29. Dosed enough through out the day can give the same effects of lower GH injects. Cheaper and not faked. I'm done with giving charity to these scammers.

----------


## slimshady01

> I to had the same effect and think I will try again. I was doing 3-4 injects a day though, was a pain in the ass.


It is a pain and I miss my middle if the day shot a lot but always get the morning and before bed..

One this is,it's a lot healthier getting a natural pulse vs an exogenous shot. Granted most are not concerned about this as we stick many substances in our bodies that aren't the healthiest decisions. 

Either way I'm done with GH as it seems it's all fake. Peps will be In my protocol as of now.

----------


## Granovich

i actually feel like russian JIn works. i ran it while on cycle then PCt and didnt lose a single lb and actually gained more on cycle
and i never stopped running it
5 iu on pct and 8-10 on cycle... feels like it works.

----------


## slimshady01

> i actually feel like russian JIn works. i ran it while on cycle then PCt and didnt lose a single lb and actually gained more on cycle and i never stopped running it 5 iu on pct and 8-10 on cycle... feels like it works.


If anything first ones with leaflet inside was good to bait you in then they make the switch..

Who knows!

----------


## marcus300

> If anything first ones with leaflet inside was good to bait you in then they make the switch..
> 
> Who knows!


That's how they roll

----------


## thisAngelBites

For what it's worth, the recent parcel I got in the post, AND the ones I purchased in Kiev a couple of days ago all had the drug info sheets inside.

----------


## beerdogg

Thisangelbites did you go to Kiev to purchase? What did the pharmacies have to say? According to 4029mike even the pharmacies know they are fake.

----------


## marcus300

> Thisangelbites did you go to Kiev to purchase? What did the pharmacies have to say? According to 4029mike even the pharmacies know they are fake.


My friends have had ones with leaflets and without, but they suspect the recent ones what have come through are peps. Also Gensci will not comment on the situation no matter how many times you email them but they will past on email address's for suppliers, surely they would say something.....Something strange and sounds just like what Ankibio did

----------


## thisAngelBites

That's what I was getting at: I don't think the leaflet or lack thereof is a guarantee or indictment of anything.

----------


## thisAngelBites

The fact that GenSci won't answer questions is a far more worrying thing.

----------


## matcos

I've received this morning my Jin 10 UI after three weeks.....the anti-counterfing is ok....the leaflet inside....they always answer my mail...

----------


## slimshady01

> I've received this morning my Jin 10 UI after three weeks.....the anti-counterfing is ok....the leaflet inside....they always answer my mail...


You seem to be the only one that praises them,
Perhaps you know them personally or have family working for them?

----------


## testluva

Yup I agree with above. He doesn't have any posting credentials other then this thread.

----------


## matcos

I repeat.... I don't know them... I've ordered three time this year and they've problems only in julay ( over 1 month )....i receive my Jin from GREECE.... A lot of my friends in ITALIA are in the same condition... I REPEAT they told me they have PROBLEMS from UKRAINE but from EU to EU all works great...

----------


## matcos

Ps: i'm interested only in this topic cause i Buy from them ....
Regards

----------


## marcus300

Even though the Ukraine are having serious problems with orders and communication I think the root of the problem is with GenSci, its them who are sending out fakes to the underground market so it really doesn't matter who you buy them off it sounds like they are doing what Ankbio started to do. 

Ive stopped buying jins no matter where they come from, at this stage they cant be trusted.

Its very strange when you email genSci about fakes and the distributors they never respond, but if you contact them from a different emai addy and ask about suppliers they are really interested in talking to you  :Smilie:

----------


## Rick Kane

^^
That's a major red flag. A legitimate operation does not ignore past clients and only respond to new clients unless they are up to no good. It was nice while it lasted. Oh well.

----------


## matcos

I forgot to tell you guys that i' ve done blood test when i used my first Jintropin 4 UI expirit date september 2014.... Now i'll repeate the test with the New jintropin 10 UI expirit dare May 2014 ( the last i received).... I asked when it'll be possible to order Jin with expirit date far and they answer me the next year...that's all

----------


## marcus300

Blood test mean nothing, very easy to get these thrown off. Check out the Chinese concerns thread.

If your happy with them that all that matters best of luck

----------


## slimshady01

> Blood test mean nothing, very easy to get these thrown off. Check out the Chinese concerns thread. If your happy with them that all that matters best of luck


All he is doing is trying to make others happy to use them. 

Sorry don't trust this clown.

----------


## matcos

> All he is doing is trying to make others happy to use them. 
> 
> Sorry don't trust this clown.


Dear poor man i don't want to convince nobody....i'm not a clown i'm a doctor.....please don't buy Jin and spen your Money learning good manners...
I'm only telling what hans happened to me....STOP.....
Regards from an italian doctor in medicine ...not a stupid....

----------


## matcos

> All he is doing is trying to make others happy to use them. 
> 
> Sorry don't trust this clown.


Dear poor man i don't want to convince nobody....i'm not a clown i'm a doctor.....please don't buy Jin and spen your Money learning good manners...
I'm only telling what hans happened to me....STOP.....
Regards from an italian doctor in medicine ...not a stupid....
Ps: when it 'S possible i use GH from pharmacy...

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> Dear poor man i don't want to convince nobody....i'm not a clown i'm a doctor.....please don't buy Jin and spen your Money learning good manners...
> I'm only telling what hans happened to me....STOP.....
> Regards from an italian doctor in medicine ...not a stupid....
> Ps: when it 'S possible i use GH from pharmacy...


Well if your a doctor then i think you would have scripts and orders from doctors are different than the average person. These threads regarding hgh are filled with people that have been robbed of their hard earned money. So the forum is designed to help people decide based on the information here wether it is worth the gamble to order this stuff. Personally i have been ripped off as many and it's far to big of a gamble to chance. I do not see it changing for the better. By the time you throw enough hard earned money away, may as well get a script. Many of us here have been posting regarding the jins for quite some time, so one or a few that may have received quality is not enough validation for the masses. Also, if you read through these threads you will find many such as myself had authentication codes match and still received junk.

----------


## marcus300

> Dear poor man i don't want to convince nobody....i'm not a clown i'm a doctor.....please don't buy Jin and spen your Money learning good manners...
> I'm only telling what hans happened to me....STOP.....
> Regards from an italian doctor in medicine ...not a stupid....


Your a doctor and buying Ukraine jins Lmfao. Enough said lol lol

----------


## slimshady01

> Your a doctor and buying Ukraine jins Lmfao. Enough said lol lol


Im tearing up from laughter reading his reply..

Oh god, 

I am also a brain surgeon and buying blue tops..

His stories keep getting better...

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> Im tearing up from laughter reading his reply..
> 
> Oh god, 
> 
> I am also a brain surgeon and buying blue tops..
> 
> His stories keep getting better...


Jeez i thought it was normal for Doc's to order Jin's in place of many of the other top pharm grades. Going to have to let my anti-aging Doc know he is behind on the times. :-)

----------


## 40229mike

> Thisangelbites did you go to Kiev to purchase? What did the pharmacies have to say? According to 4029mike even the pharmacies know they are fake.


The Pharmacies here will never ship out. That is illegal. 

If you got them it was with someone that bought them from a pharm and then shipped them to you. Still illegal, but not as easy to catch. The "Distribution" companies are underground. I visited one in Kharkov and it was an old building and the "office" was a locked 1 room office in it. It is a front and he probably ships from home. The juice he sells is TOP notch... best I have found in a very long time, and cheaper than even the Pharms sell for.

Importing here is legal. I can order anything from another country for personal use. Exporting any pharmaceuticals without a state permit (even asprin) will get you a hefty fine. Buying from the pharms is also legal. I can buy almost anything I can think of by just asking for it at the counter. I am using some chems to increase Dopamine for extra effect for the GHRP and GHRH. Not as good as GH, but I doubt that will ever be more than a gamble again.

----------


## matcos

> Your a doctor and buying Ukraine jins Lmfao. Enough said lol lol


Marcus, in Italia we CAN't prescribe GH.... Only the public hospital can give that after a l'OT of examination to children... In ITALIA doesn't exist anti-aging medicine we are really undeveloped in this.... You and the other can think what ever you want about Jin.... If you mail me i can mail you all the mail I've received from Genshi... 
Ps: if you don't trust in my degree it's not a problem....
That's all....

----------


## marcus300

> Marcus, in Italia we CAN't prescribe GH.... Only the public hospital can give that after a l'OT of examination to children... In ITALIA doesn't exist anti-aging medicine we are really undeveloped in this.... You and the other can think what ever you want about Jin.... If you mail me i can mail you all the mail I've received from Genshi... 
> Ps: if you don't trust in my degree it's not a problem....
> That's all....


Doctors can't prescribe hgh. It's getting better lol.

----------


## matcos

> Doctors can't prescribe hgh. It's getting better lol.


Only endocrinologist in hospital with a script of SSN ( pubblic Health sistem)...

----------


## matcos

Small clarification... I wrote about my experience with Genshi...they answer to email, delivery times,...3 orders in May, july and september...in june dis blood test and the result was good...i've got visible result...STOP...i've never told you to Buy from then...if now they are selling a fake and i'll realize i'll be the first to say...i thought we were bringing our experience and not to mention our degrees
In the past i tried GENETROPIN ( genentech) and HARDCOREGROWTH.... They were FAKE... No results...

----------


## thisAngelBites

> Thisangelbites did you go to Kiev to purchase? What did the pharmacies have to say? According to 4029mike even the pharmacies know they are fake.


Sorry, beerdogg, I didn't see your note until now.

I did go to Kiev. I ordered in advance, and explained I would be bringing my prescription. When I got there it all looked very professional to me. The chemist was a nice shop with clearly a lot of inventory of many meds. I can't imagine that they just tell people who walk in that they are selling fakes, although I didn't ask them. Even if you were selling fakes, why would you announce that? Obviously if you told anyone, they would tell other people. Wouldn't you basically just be raising suspicion about anything you sold and killing your business? Why would anyone buy anything from you if you point blank admitted you were selling fakes? It doesn't make any sense to me.

Also, I was under the impression they were not stocking a lot of GH. If you had a bunch of cheap fakes you were selling to BBs over the counter, why wouldn't you have a bunch of it in store to sell?

That doesn't mean that the stuff I bought isn't fake. I don't know whether these newer Jins are fake or not, and I don't think anyone on the outside knows for sure. I think GenSci's behaviour has been very suspicious. As I have stately previously, if I was running a genuine company and customers brought it to my attention that there was some question my distributors were passing fakes, I would be right on it, and back in touch with my customers to sort things out in order to protect my reputation. The fact that they are mostly ignoring customers looks very fishy.

I'm speaking to labs now about testing the product, so that I can get a definitive answer. But I don't know anything more than anyone else here at the moment.

----------


## thisAngelBites

> in june dis blood test and the result was good.


Matcos, what blood test did you do, and what was the result?

----------


## marcus300

> I'm speaking to labs now about testing the product, so that I can get a definitive answer. But I don't know anything more than anyone else here at the moment.


Lab testing gh is a real complicated thing to do especially if you want to know if the hormone is active or not, also having a blood test isn't as easy as many think on this forum but in all honesty I am tried with trying to explain and go over it all the time, this issue has been going on for years and it gets monotonous repeating yourself over and over again. One thing is a fact and that is no matter who you are dealing with in China they can't be trusted that's without question. If anyone has used pharm grade hgh for any considerable time at a high dose will know exactly what real hgh is capable of doing and how your body reacts to it. Generics vs pharm grade is like chalk and cheese and now over the last couple of years what ive discovered is that even the legal companies in China cant be trusted , and why should we when they even poison their own people. The West gets sucked in because of cheap products....

Angel,
here is an email from a friend of mine who's research field consist of Biological Sciences - Biochemistry
mass spectrometry, chromatography, proteomics, LCMS, MS, electrospray, glycobiology, systems, bioinformatics. He is an international biochemist with over 15 years experience in analytical chemistry and its applications for investigating the structure and function of biomolecules.



Hi Marcus, 

There are some things that we can do, some things that we could do, but that would possibly be too expensive (not worth it) and other things that we cannot do. 

Please let me start with the last section:
We absolutely cannot test any substances for their suitability for any purpose, particularly not for their use in a diagnostic, therapeutic and/or recreational purpose, when this involves administering to a living being (including humans). 

Measuring the concentration of the growth hormones is something that is actually not as easy as it might seem. The concentration of the hormone can have two different meanings, it could be the chemical concentration of a compound (this is something that we can measure), it could also be the biological activity of this compound (this would be different, if a certain proportion of this chemical would be biologically inactive, which could happen for a variety of reasons). The latter (measuring the biological activity) is something we cannot do. We can measure the chemical concentration of human growth hormone (or any other growth hormone), but that would involve the chemical synthesis of an internal standard, followed by a fairly complicated experiment, in which we use chemical scissors (en enzyme called trypsin) to chop the protein into pieces, then we analyse these pieces using a combination of high performance liquid chromatography and mass spectrometry, followed by a computer-intensive analysis of the data. The result of this experiment would be the concentration either in units of mol/l or in units of mg/l (the two are interconvertible). I do not know how the IU (stands for International Units) for growth hormone are defined - this might be a functional (biological) unit (which we cannot measure). 

Human growth hormone is a chain of 191 different amino acids. One thing we can do is measure the total molecular weight of the protein in a sample to see, if it corresponds to the molecular weight that would be predicted for a protein containing these 191 amino acids. This experiment detects, if one amino acid was missing or another one was added, in some cases (but not in all cases) even, if an amino acid was replaced with a different one. Another outcome of this experiment would be to see, if other, similar proteins are present in the same sample. 

In a different experiment we can check, if a protein in a particular sample is really growth hormone or if it is possibly something completely different, for example egg white protein or milk protein. 

For your information, I attach two links to articles about human growth hormone:

Athletes Don&#39;t Benefit From Human Growth Hormone, Study Finds - Bloomberg

Steroid Nation: Review from Stanford says HGH no benefit as PED



Best wishes, 
****** ********

----------


## thisAngelBites

Hey Marcus,

thanks a lot for that. I think it would be worthwhile for me, at this stage, to know if there is GH in the vials or not, and that's why I am speaking to the mass spec peeps. If it is of the proper molecular weight, then of course the molecule could always be folded at the wrong place, etc., such that it would not bind to receptors. 

If it is something else, then we know beyond a doubt that GenSci is dirty (and you can bet I will go back to the chemist in Kiev to have a word). If it is GH, then we can ask whether someone who had the facilities to manufacture proper, biologically active GH found it substantially cheaper or sufficiently less time-consuming to make the right substance improperly such that the test showed the proper mass, but that it was very financially attractive to do so.

Lastly, I think we would need to ask whether non-biologically active GH would create side effects. If GenSci is putting something else in those vials, then they must be doing so with an eye towards mimicking the side effects that large doses of biologically active GH causes because they will know a large part of their customer base will be paying attention to that. 

So I wonder if non-biologically active GH would just be inactive, or elicit an immune response? Sometimes improper molecular geometry elicits an immune response, but not necessarily. And anyway, immune response should be different than some of the sides typically experienced.

So I think knowing what is in the vial will be helpful.

----------


## marcus300

> Hey Marcus,
> 
> thanks a lot for that. I think it would be worthwhile for me, at this stage, to know if there is GH in the vials or not, and that's why I am speaking to the mass spec peeps. If it is of the proper molecular weight, then of course the molecule could always be folded at the wrong place, etc., such that it would not bind to receptors. 
> 
> If it is something else, then we know beyond a doubt that GenSci is dirty (and you can bet I will go back to the chemist in Kiev to have a word). If it is GH, then we can ask whether someone who had the facilities to manufacture proper, biologically active GH found it substantially cheaper or sufficiently less time-consuming to make the right substance improperly such that the test showed the proper mass, but that it was very financially attractive to do so.
> 
> Lastly, I think we would need to ask whether non-biologically active GH would create side effects. If GenSci is putting something else in those vials, then they must be doing so with an eye towards mimicking the side effects that large doses of biologically active GH causes because they will know a large part of their customer base will be paying attention to that. 
> 
> So I wonder if non-biologically active GH would just be inactive, or elicit an immune response? Sometimes improper molecular geometry elicits an immune response, but not necessarily. And anyway, immune response should be different than some of the sides typically experienced.
> ...


Something is or was seriously wrong with the Ukraine Jins, lets hope they weren't selling total fakes and were mixing fakes with reals like AnkBio did at first and now they know we are onto them they may just keep on shipping real hgh. My only concern is trust, I don't trust them anymore and even more so when they wont answer questions regarding fakes or the distributors over in the Ukraine. Would you hope if the contents turn out to be some form of hgh that it is active especially if your getting sides, if they put any anti-diuretic hormone or peps inside the sides occur but I am sure the mass spec test will show that it doesn't contain the hgh chain.

I also wonder if they just sell the fakes to online customers which is via the distributors and not the direct to the chemist, which in truth would make more sense because the online customers are the underground market and the come back on this operation would be zero for GenSci, thinking about it this makes more sense and this would put yours in more of a chance of being real.

I know 2 personal friends who are not related on this forum who have recent had there Ukraine hgh come through and are 100% its not the same as a few months ago. These guys I do trust their judgement because they have ran pharm grade/generic gh for years and know exact how they respond to it. Pm me the results once you get them I would be very interested to see how it turns out. The mass spec should show if its 191/192 and the amount of iu per vial so will be nice to know what the chemists are selling. Maybe if yours come back good we should get one of my friends vials tested to show a comparison.

----------


## thisAngelBites

I completely agree on the trust, and I agree as well wrt the chemist being a more likely outlet for genuine. But anything is possible.

I think it's helpful to know your experienced friends are also questioning the latest product, based on their experience, and apart from this forum. I do think something is going on - I just don't think it's clear yet the extent of it all.

I will definitely keep you apprised.  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

Ive got some very interesting information regarding GenSci and the Ukraine/Europe Jins.........

It will be posted as soon as I get all the information

----------


## marcus300

Some discrepancy between Ukraine and Greece Jins. 

Shipment form the Ukraine - suspect fake


This is a shipment from Greece. notice the included printed document included. Notice the direction of the vials 


The left side with the documents is from Greece, and the right side is from Ukraine. Notice the opposite direction of the vials



These are the two boxes side by side. The box on the left is from Greece. The box on the right is from Ukraine. 
Notice the dark navy blue tone across the box. The blue colour tone on the right is darker. This is the same for all my kits received from Ukraine. Also notice the white box tone. The Ukraine box on the right does not have a bright white tone like the left from Greece. Also notice the blue tone on the left, legit the navy blue tone is lighter across the box. Also the box is a very bright white tone.





The batch codes match both Ukraine and Greece boxes. so if GenShi manufactured all these kits during the same manufacturing process, batch numbers, manufacturing dates, expire dates then why do the boxes not match between the Greece and Ukraine Shipments? A company like Genshi will have consistency with manufacturing box, printed ink, document inserts, direction of vials if they all came from the same plant

----------


## marcus300

The vial on the left is from Greece. The vial on the right is from Ukraine. Notice the ink printing on the top of the label on the right side vial does not match the label on the left from Greece. Also notice the red ink printing on the right side is crappy compared to the left side.




The box on the bottom is from Greece and the top is from Ukraine. They both have the hair fibers on them and are legit stickers. the fibers on both stickers are the same. Both the security code on these stickers did match on the GenShi website and is authentic. How the hell did the scammers get the real stickers or copy them. Even better how can they both match up on the Genshi website as legit? Maybe the scammers stole the stickers or GenShi is involved. Or this counterfeit has a inside source at GenShi to enter the numbers in. 



Make your own mind up

----------


## matcos

God bless Marcus..... Do you trust in me now????????? I told you that mine come from Greece and they told me they I've problems from Ukraine....

----------


## marcus300

> God bless Marcus..... Do you trust in me now????????? I told you that mine come from Greece and they told me they I've problems from Ukraine....


No I don't trust gensci full stop.

----------


## matcos

I can also agree with you....the only fact important for me NOW is to have my Jin original shipped from Greece and have dimostrated that from GREECE all is ok.
Regards

----------


## thisAngelBites

I have boxes from Greece and Ukraine (in person). The Greece outer box does have the lighter blue stripe. The boxes seem to be the same white. Both boxes came with the leaflet inside, however, one is on white paper, and one is on cream, and they have different colour inks. But I have two different batch numbers here. All my vials face the same way from box to box.

Also, the labels on the Greece vials look as though they were put on by hand; they are all slightly crooked, and vary a lot from each other. The vials from Ukraine are all very uniform and straight/even.

----------


## thisAngelBites

My vials are in accordance with as well. The Greece ones have darker printing on the vial labels, and lighter on the Ukraine labels.

I can see that there are clearly differences between them (although mine are from different batches). My only question at this point is on what basis did you decide which are legit and which are fake? I can't see anything that clearly gives away which is legit and which is fake.

----------


## marcus300

Its obvious to anyone that no matter where they come from Gensci hgh cant be trusted, there is no way a huge company like this has so many discrepancies with their manufacturing process. Some might be real, some are fake but without doubt its not worth the risk no matter where your buying them from IMHO. GenSci can't be trusted to sell you real HGH. You couple all the above with issues we all have been having with the company direct and their distributors its not worth the risk whether your buying from Europe, Ukraine or direct from China.

My advice seek pharm grade HGH and take the risk out of it.

Your choice but for me I wont buy them again

----------


## marcus300

> I can also agree with you....the only fact important for me NOW is to have my Jin original shipped from Greece and have dimostrated that from GREECE all is ok.
> Regards


Your very blind to what is happening and obvious to anyone who understand how the Chinese work.

----------


## matcos

Marcus thank you for the work you've done and probably will not be ordering more from Genshi in the future but at least i'm quiet enough for the 10 boxes that I have in the fridge ... that 'all...
Regards

----------


## thisAngelBites

> Its obvious to anyone that no matter where they come from Gensci hgh cant be trusted, there is no way a huge company like this has so many discrepancies with their manufacturing process. Some might be real, some are fake but without doubt its not worth the risk no matter where your buying them from IMHO. GenSci can't be trusted to sell you real HGH. You couple all the above with issues we all have been having with the company direct and their distributors its not worth the risk whether your buying from Europe, Ukraine or direct from China
> 
> My advice seek pharm grade HGH and take the risk out of it.
> 
> Your choice but for me I wont buy them again


I ag

----------


## thisAngelBites

> Its obvious to anyone that no matter where they come from Gensci hgh cant be trusted, there is no way a huge company like this has so many discrepancies with their manufacturing process. Some might be real, some are fake but without doubt its not worth the risk no matter where your buying them from IMHO. GenSci can't be trusted to sell you real HGH. You couple all the above with issues we all have been having with the company direct and their distributors its not worth the risk whether your buying from Europe, Ukraine or direct from China.
> 
> My advice seek pharm grade HGH and take the risk out of it.
> 
> Your choice but for me I wont buy them again


Sorry, my first time posting from the mobile ap.

I was going to say I agree - these discrepancies are too much, especially considered together, and that they are the same batch number. It was just when you labelled them legit and fake - I wondered if I was unaware of some telltale sign.

----------


## marcus300

> Sorry, my first time posting from the mobile ap.
> 
> I was going to say I agree - these discrepancies are too much, especially considered together, and that they are the same batch number. It was just when you labelled them legit and fake - I wondered if I was unaware of some telltale sign.


Yes you cant really label any of them real, who knows!!! i'll edit it 

Thinking more about this whole issue I think it doesn't matter if they are coming from Greece or Ukraine the problem is deep inside GenSci,

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> I can also agree with you....the only fact important for me NOW is to have my Jin original shipped from Greece and have dimostrated that from GREECE all is ok.
> Regards


Yeah Greece is fine..... China was ok at one time and Ukraine was ok at one time. I wonder who's next? With Greece being good you should have confidence to place a big order while all is ok. We have been watching this pattern with Gensci for a long time now. I stated this before "It all starts at the top". 
I would not celebrate to soon on your success of some real Jin's, if they in fact are real. Just keep buying and if the pattern continues, which i am pretty sure it will, you will end up getting burnt!!!!

----------


## testluva

Marcus
I just check my kits in the frig. Yes your right I can see the discrepancies. My kit from Ukraine doesn't have the paper insert. My box from Greece has a bright white paper with blue printed ink insert. When I compare the vials the Ukraine vial label print looks like a cheaper quality from the vial from Greece. The red lettering looks lighter and a skinnier font. The two printed labels don't match. I can see the higher quality vial print from the Greece batch. 

Also I just noticed the vials from Ukraine are facing downward and the vials from Greece are facing up. The blue cover stripe on the box cover is also darker from Ukraine and lighter from Greece. My security code did match the GenShi website.

----------


## testluva

Marcus
Ok this doesn't make sense. We're ordering from the same Euro Pharm authorized dealer who is in Ukraine but also ships from Greece. Looks like its selective scamming.

----------


## marcus300

> Marcus
> Ok this doesn't make sense. We're ordering from the same Euro Pharm authorized dealer who is in Ukraine but also ships from Greece. Looks like its selective scamming.


It's because the problem is coming from the source gensci. 

The above was all Sent me and when you look at it along side all the problems you can see it's gensci not the distributors. Remember the Chinese are ruthless they poison their own people

----------


## Rick Kane

I've asked before and no one has ever been able to answer. Does anybody know if gensci outsources production?
If they are all coming from the same factory in China then there shouldn't be any discrepancies between boxes.

I'm done with those clowns. They can all choke on a bag of dicks.

----------


## marcus300

> I've asked before and no one has ever been able to answer. Does anybody know if gensci outsources production?
> If they are all coming from the same factory in China then there shouldn't be any discrepancies between boxes.
> 
> I'm done with those clowns. They can all choke on a bag of dicks.


No they don't
All on site

----------


## beerdogg

I have both kits from Ukraine and Greece and they are exactly like marcus posted. The vials are flipped upside down, batch numbers, manufacturing dates, expire dates do match from both countries. The color is off on the boxes and leaflets only came from Greece. My problem is these came from same distributor so in my opinion it is all fake and cant be trusted. I am done with this source and gensci as neither can be trusted. Time to switch to peptides.

----------


## slimshady01

> I have both kits from Ukraine and Greece and they are exactly like marcus posted. The vials are flipped upside down, batch numbers, manufacturing dates, expire dates do match from both countries. The color is off on the boxes and leaflets only came from Greece. My problem is these came from same distributor so in my opinion it is all fake and cant be trusted. I am done with this source and gensci as neither can be trusted. Time to switch to peptides.


If you need to know anything about peps just google Datbtrue he is the god of all peptides .

----------


## beerdogg

> If you need to know anything about peps just google Datbtrue he is the god of all peptides .


HaHa I am already there brother!

----------


## Rick Kane

> No they don't
> All on site


Well that answers that. 

I'm left with no options other than western pharma now.

----------


## marcus300

> Well that answers that. 
> 
> I'm left with no options other than western pharma now.


Yes I am sure everything is done on site,

----------


## sitries

looks like this source has turned sour! what a shame!!!!!

----------


## slimshady01

> looks like this source has turned sour! what a shame!!!!!


Or always have been sour

----------


## snowblowjoe

Slim I thought you said you were getting some good results off the stuff, but now yer thinking it could have been bunk the whole time now?

----------


## slimshady01

> Slim I thought you said you were getting some good results off the stuff, but now yer thinking it could have been bunk the whole time now?


 I started peps ,tren and test with gh so who knows.. I'm still on peps .

----------


## slimshady01

Anything new or is everyone done with these so nothing new to report

----------


## ImpeccableChaos

I would like to hear what Xtralargs feelings are on these Jins. He started this thread. What is happening right now? Has our thread made them change and ship real product?

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> I would like to hear what Xtralargs feelings are on these Jins. He started this thread. What is happening right now? Has our thread made them change and ship real product?


From the looks of this thread it does not appear that they are sending real out. It looks sketchy and from there history as soon as word gets out that there is real they start sending crap anyways, which would steer me away from them. I work to hard for my money to send those thieves my money and gamble on it.

----------


## marcus300

> From the looks of this thread it does not appear that they are sending real out. It looks sketchy and from there history as soon as word gets out that there is real they start sending crap anyways, which would steer me away from them. I work to hard for my money to send those thieves my money and gamble on it.


It looks that way to me aswell,

----------


## marcus300

> I would like to hear what Xtralargs feelings are on these Jins. He started this thread. What is happening right now? Has our thread made them change and ship real product?


They didn't send XL his full order and they wont send him what he is owed until he orders again, that's what he told me!!! that's nice of them

----------


## Xtralarg

I haven't ordered anything from them since they messed me about with an order. I did eventually get all but 200iu's of what they owed me. 

I have no knowledge about the authenticity of the product at the moment, I can say that the stuff they sent me earler in the year was decent.

----------


## snowblowjoe

So glad I'm over the hgh craze. Hopefully by the time I really need it in a decade or in a decade in a half it will be much much cheaper which it will be.

----------


## testluva

Just wondering if anyone used their Ukraine Jins with the vials facing downward and no insert in the box ?

----------


## beerdogg

> Just wondering if anyone used their Ukraine Jins with the vials facing downward and no insert in the box ?


Not I, they are just sitting there boxed up.

----------


## Facecrash

Face up, face down...either way you will end up with sad face  :0icon Pissedoff:

----------


## bulletracing

> 3 x 25mg per week. I don't have access to everything here in Ukraine. At least the prices are good.


Hi IMOM.
Can you tell me availability and prices ?
nebido 1000? jinotropin 10iu? Genotropin 36 iu pen ? cytomel tabs? clenbuterol tabs?
i am comming to Kiev shortly and would appreciate your help.but i cannot Contact you?
who in ukraine can help?

----------


## hamou.mokhtefi

Just avoid ordering from them i wasted nearly 2000 euros. I ordered first 200iu and it arrived quite fast but the second time when i ordered 1000iu they kept telling me that they sent it and they people from my country have received their goods but after four months i just gave up and accepted the idea they they are just scammers. BE CAREFULL don't buy from them (ukraine and jintropin sent from Greece). They don't even reply my emails so avoid them before you through your money away. DON'T DO THE SAME MISTAKE I HAVE DONE

----------


## JoGib14

> Just avoid ordering from them i wasted nearly 2000 euros. I ordered first 200iu and it arrived quite fast but the second time when i ordered 1000iu they kept telling me that they sent it and they people from my country have received their goods but after four months i just gave up and accepted the idea they they are just scammers. BE CAREFULL don't buy from them (ukraine and jintropin sent from Greece). They don't even reply my emails so avoid them before you through your money away. DON'T DO THE SAME MISTAKE I HAVE DONE


Thanks for sharing!

----------


## lovbyts

> No I don't trust gensci full stop.


It was nice while it lasted. Hopefully it doesn't take another 2 years to find someone legit.

----------


## Buster Brown

Easy come, easy go!

----------


## joos

well sounds good

----------


## pavlenko

Europharm did not renew the license for Ukranine to keep selling Jintropin so there is NONE to be found in pharmacies in Ukraine market. Now the Russian pharmacies still have legit Jins, licensed to sell from europharm. I can see people been getting bad batches on here and it makes we wonder, but from the people that use them bodybuilders in Russia they are saying the Jins they are buying are good to go just make sure you get them in original packaging with the water and everything and the sticker, now that sticker is special also it only can be checked on the web page 1 time. Russian market also sells their own produced HGH which is Rastan it is also sold in pharmacies and its legit as can be and the prices isnt as deep as the european brands just something to think about.

----------


## pavlenko

I done some research in Ukraine and Russia, this is why the fakes with legit serial numbers are being sold...Ukraine used to have license for sale of Jin officialy and when europharm did not renew their license they started making fakes that look exactly the same as original because they had the technology to do so, they had the official serial numbers and boxes / stickers and so on. The country is in war right now, dollar dropped 100% people arent making money so they made about 10,000 boxes of Jin that is fake but looks exactly like the real deal. The only way to get REAL jin in Russia at the moment is to buy it from the pharmacy directly.

----------


## thisAngelBites

Who is making the fakes? Europharm or Jintropin/Gensci?

----------


## pavlenko

Ukranians are making the fakes from what I know about 10,000 boxes of fakes made it out into the market, they had the license for official resale and when they lost the license they started making fakes with official everything, serial numbers, stickers and everything everything looks like its real but instead of real Jins its bluetops or some BS. So its not Gensci or europharm that are selling or making fakes its the people that had the license for resale from europharm and didnt renew the license for whatever reasons probobly because the country is fu**ed but still had the manufacturing power to make boxes/labels which are real. This is real info on the subject. So there IS real Jintropin in Russia but ONLY if bought directly from pharmacy and not some dealer.

----------


## thisAngelBites

The Jins I bought from a pharmacy in Ukraine lost their seal some time well before the expiry date, and this was last summer. When I wrote to Gensci, they didn't remotely care. The same happened with a box I bought from the agent that Europharm sends everyone to. I suspect it's more than a some new thing where suddenly it's rubbish in Ukraine - it has been for a year.

----------


## pavlenko

Yeah Ukraine has lost the license to sell them for well over a year its been more like two years now. Ukraines pharmacies are rubbish to begin with, they are notorious for selling bad drugs

----------


## testluva

> Ukranians are making the fakes from what I know about 10,000 boxes of fakes made it out into the market, they had the license for official resale and when they lost the license they started making fakes with official everything, serial numbers, stickers and everything everything looks like its real but instead of real Jins its bluetops or some BS. So its not Gensci or europharm that are selling or making fakes its the people that had the license for resale from europharm and didnt renew the license for whatever reasons probobly because the country is fu**ed but still had the manufacturing power to make boxes/labels which are real. This is real info on the subject. So there IS real Jintropin in Russia but ONLY if bought directly from pharmacy and not some dealer.


 Marcus posted photos of fake kits with real Factory stickers that verified serial numbers. The vials where fake, labels, no inserts and vials placed upside down. Also color tones on the printed box didn't match real kits. Very high quality fakes. Lucky I had real kits to verify his photos.

----------


## pavlenko

Thats exactly what i was talking about, they have the serial numbers and stickers to make the real deal but instead of jins they put bluetops in there with the stickers of jins. Anyways, the good news is that there is real Jintropin thats being sold in Russian pharmacies only, would never buy from dealer Russian pharmacies sell HGH with out a script because Russian law doesnt see HGH as a presciption medicine, its just protein molecules. Its lovely for people that live there, they even have the Somatropin pens which Lilly makes thats affordable. Anyways, any1 planning a trip to Russia? Stop by a pharmacy and buy your self some Jins!!

----------


## thisAngelBites

> Yeah Ukraine has lost the license to sell them for well over a year its been more like two years now. Ukraines pharmacies are rubbish to begin with, they are notorious for selling bad drugs


So Ukraine pharmacies sell rubbish, but Russian pharmacies are totally legit and wouldn't scam someone? My bet is that it took about two bodybuilders to enter a pharmacy and then someone in Russia had the idea to fake them there.

----------


## pavlenko

Russian pharmacies are way more controlled by the government, they dont sell fakes. If you bought a fake from a pharmacy in Russia you would be the first person i hear this from. Buying online is not buying from a pharmacy I just hope people understand this clearly.

----------


## thisAngelBites

Granted it is far riskier buying from an online pharmacist than a shop, but still, I'm just a little more skeptical. Here's some information about pharmaceutical counterfeits in Russia revealed by a quick google search:

SecuringIndustry.com - Russia warns of counterfeit threat This states 10-12% of drugs sold in pharmacies are counterfeit, and I'd be willing to bet a close examination of the statistics shows extensive skewing towards the expensive end of the spectrum, meaning the risk is surely be much higher for things like GH.

https://www.unodc.org/documents/orga...Russian_PM.pdf United Nations Office on Drugs and Crime slide show about Russian authorities' attempts to curb counterfeits (badly translated, but you can get the gist).

Russia vs. fake drugs: an international threat | BUSINESS | The Moscow News The Moscow News on the problem of counterfeit drugs and theorising that part of Russia's vulnerability is it's lack of a "unified regulatory body", which seems to contradict that the pharmacies are well controlled by the government.

https://counterfeitdrugs.wordpress.c...nal-liability/ Russia is trying to do something about the rampant fakes problem by introducing criminal liability laws that will hold people responsible when deaths occur as a result of counterfeits.

There's loads more out there.

Btw, I've seen the guys commenting on other bodybuilding sites about how Russian Jins are gtg, but when I read further, they all seem to be backing up someone they know who is a source, and I see them saying things I personally know are false, such as the Jins in the Ukraine are also good (and these comments were in 2014 when I know the stuff was rubbish). One person says something on a forum, and suddenly someone reads it, and then forwards it to someone else, the next thing you know, it's TRUTH. I just don't see anything in the rest of the information we have about Russia and in the news to trust that stuff sold in their pharmacies are all genuine.

----------


## Just_Dude

Who told you so about Ukranian Jins? It sounds like a legend... "some Ukranians with technology to produce Jintropin which looks original produce fakes". No Jintropin is being imported to Ukraine any more, as the country is in really bad situation. In Russia everything is not very good, but at least much better than in Ukraine.

----------


## VikingMuscle

It is only the eastern part of Ukraine that has actual combat going on, the rest of the country is not affected by actual fighting. Of course it affects a country as a whole having an insurgency going on, but Kiev and other major cities in Ukraine are still standing and running. Business is going on as usual there.

What consensus are we coming on to guys? Is it that Gensci is actually put out a legitimate product, but people further down the line are messing with it or is there still a hypothesis saying that the origin of the problem is Gensci (what a travesty if true)?

----------


## Just_Dude

It looks like the truth is somewhere aside. GenSci controls all the production well, it's definitely not possible to get their codes and there're no facts, only rumors about fake Ukranian Jintropin seen by somebody... the truth is Jintropin distributed by Europharm and produced by GenSci is being imported now only to Russia. It's being sold through Russian pharmacies, but it's also available in Europe as there are always persons interested to supply people with that gear.

----------


## pavlenko

Jins are perfectly fine when bought from a pharmacy in Russia. Thats what I know and ill stick to that information because many Russian ifbb pros use eather Jins or Genotropin, geno is just alittle bit more expensive.

----------


## thisAngelBites

Believe what you want. Not everyone is going to be convinced with your faulty logic that because some bodybuilders use something, that means it is genuine. There are big holes in that argument, but if that is good enough for you, live it up.

----------


## thisAngelBites

> GenSci controls all the production well, it's definitely not possible to get their codes


Can I ask how you are such an expert about GenSci? Maybe you have some personal experience and insider information?

----------


## Just_Dude

> Can I ask how you are such an expert about GenSci? Maybe you have some personal experience and insider information?


Yes, let me call it "insider information"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Liviu

So what is a reasonable price for 1 i.u. pharma grade? 
I can buy it directly from a farmacy (drug store) from Switzerland, talking about Saizen.

----------


## marcus300

Sorry no price talk.

----------


## Liviu

Too bad, it is not about selling it, just smth to help me out.

----------


## marcus300

> Too bad, it is not about selling it, just smth to help me out.


We don't allow any price talk. Pharm grade gh is expensive you either pay the price and get good stuff or you pay cheap price for generics and get sh1t. Pharm is expensive but we don't allow talk about how much or where from, sorry

----------


## Liviu

No problem, you dont have to be sorry :-)

----------


## Just_Dude

> No problem, you dont have to be sorry :-)


Just google the name you are interested in and check the prices, why not?

----------


## marcus300

bump

----------


## oldnsedentary

Why are you bumping this thread, Marcus, is jintropin legit again?

----------


## Rhein

Has anyone hit up the anti-aging clinic in Tijuana? I sent them an email and got a response back the next morning. The email seemed professional and straight to the point.

----------


## almostgone

> Has anyone hit up the anti-aging clinic in Tijuana? I sent them an email and got a response back the next morning. The email seemed professional and straight to the point.


LOL, I'll bet you did! Be very wary of stuff like that.  :Smilie:

----------


## Rhein

> LOL, I'll bet you did! Be very wary of stuff like that.


Ah, shoot too good to be true?

----------


## almostgone

> Ah, shoot too good to be true?


The risk outweighs the chance you would get a legit product, if anything, IMHO.

----------


## ramacher

> The risk outweighs the chance you would get a legit product, if anything, IMHO.


I've been "gone" for awhile, but if it seems to good to be true, then it probably is.

----------


## marcus300

> I've been "gone" for awhile, but if it seems to good to be true, then it probably is.


Very true

----------


## MACKATTACK

Fakes for days........

----------

